# The Weather Where You Live?



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

Mostly Sunny and about 23 C. Thunderstorms rolling in now it looks like though.


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2007)

well we are expected a few more micro-burst of rain but it is 45F at my place, cloudy with a north wind ........... what happened to summer compared to 95 on sunday/monday earlier in the week


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 6, 2007)

35 c and hot 2 days ago yesterday 7c and rainy today 17 clear


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 6, 2007)

Dunno, it's too dark out to tell,not raining though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

29 C and sunny.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jun 9, 2007)

Two Tornadoes touched down not too far from the west end edmonton,(west end where i live  ) Soo far the weather has been nice and warm +29C


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2007)

Sunny for the first time in a week 17C.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

Almost all the day was really nice,sunny ,temperature about 27 Celsius degrees.Now,a thunderstorm is rolling around and raining.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

Sunny and 33C. Thunderstorms are rolling in though.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 15, 2007)

top of 14C sunshine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2007)

31 C and Thunderstorming


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2007)

Absolutley chucking it down as it has for the past 3 days


----------



## v2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Was sunny day,33C. Thunderstorms are rolling around.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 16, 2007)

A storm with hailstones!


----------



## trackend (Jun 16, 2007)

Same here Mossie buckets of rain and thunder heavy storm warning in our area hope it clears before tomorrow midnight of I'll be walking into a pile of work. 
Now the rain has just started hammering down cant use the conservatory as its too noisy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2007)

Up north they got 30cm of hail, the people were shoveling it like it was snow!

We only got a bit of hail but it was a tremendous storm with lots of rain. All the fields and rodes are flooding down the street from where I live.

Right now it is about 21 C and partly cloudy, looks like more rain is coming in.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 18, 2007)

Low of 6C and high of 13 tomorrow, clear.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2007)

26 C and partly cloudy.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 20, 2007)

33 C and clear; welcome to California!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

It is midnight and 25 C and very humid.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 21, 2007)

I hate humidity espcially at night....

another cloudy day with a top of 14c


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2007)

One of those glorious sunny mornings that you wish you all the time, at least here in the UK......


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah it was the same here although it is meant to rain later (certainly has clouded over).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

Well last night we (all of Germany) got hit by a tremendous storm. All over Germany there are areas that are flooded. The Thunderstorm that hit us last night at about 3 in the morning woke me up it was so bad (I enjoy it though when I am laying in my bed).

Today we are going to get hit again. All of Germany is under a Severe Weather Warning from now until tomorrow morning and they are calling for around 40 liters of rain per square meter plus severe thunderstorms.

It is thunderstorming slightly and I have allready seen one funnel cloud (dont think it will come down though).

Temp: 27 C.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sunny and 28c here in DC.
We got some major thunderstorms last week and had a few warnings this week but nothing has come of it.
Adler, sounds like great plains weather over here, stay safe and dry!
Art


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Heavy thunderstorm over Cracow now. Temp. 30C...


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 22, 2007)

Bright sunshine one moment, torrential rain the next. Been like it all week


----------



## trackend (Jun 23, 2007)

Over cast but around 20c probably showers later


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2007)

Sunny and mild with about 25 C.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2007)

Raining for the second straight day, around 12C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2007)

On off rain and sun. 25 C. We are under severe weather warning for later today though.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Mid 30's humid and absolutly CAFB which means in ATC clear as a f*****g bell


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2007)

Windy, Rainy and 19 C.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 26, 2007)

88 degrees and sunny. S winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas around 2 ft. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms south of Manasquan inlet.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 27, 2007)

ripper day,

about 12C out side with continuous rain, lucky I get a half day on wednesday.......


----------



## twoeagles (Jun 27, 2007)

Raining since 1800 hrs yesterday, continuous lightning. Have set a new
record for precipitation, receiving in six months over twice the rain we normally average in a year.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 28, 2007)

raining cats and dogs here hoping it doesnt flood, wheelchai doesnt have floats or outboard motor


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2007)

On and off rain and 18C.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2007)

Cloudy and 15c with various amounts of rain


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 28, 2007)

does anyone have a boat they could come get me with?


----------



## Cota1992 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hot in the 9os today with a heavy thunderstorm hitting right now with lots of lightning and rain.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 4, 2007)

Issued at: 2:05 PM EDT 7/4/07, expires at: 10:00 PM EDT 7/4/07

Tornado watch 483 is in effect until 1000 pm edt for the following: District Of Columbia


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

Cota1992 said:


> Hot in the 9os today with a heavy thunderstorm hitting right now with lots of lightning and rain.



Hot? Try California . . .

High yesterday was 109 F (43 C); supposed to cool down to 105 (41 C) today (I'll believe it when I see it). And not a cloud in the sky . . .


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2007)

105 2 days ago, hot wind yesterday and 100F, and today it was blowin good this early morn watching thunderbumpers form to the east but they have cleared out and so has the wind. suppose to get to beyond 105 today and already this morn at 11.00 hrs over 85F, it is gonna suck


----------



## v2 (Jul 6, 2007)

Was raininng all day- 18C


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 6, 2007)

79 F Partly Cloudy, goin' up to 90 on Sunday. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2007)

Sunny and 25 C. Now a bit cloudy and windy. Not supposed to rain though.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 7, 2007)

84 F, humidity 37%, gorgeous day!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 7, 2007)

Sunny enough to give me sunburn, with a few clouds- had 2 minutes of rain when I sat down to eat an ice cream earlier.


----------



## Erich (Jul 7, 2007)

so stinking hot and windy that my eyebrows were stuck on vertical during my 50 mile bike ride


----------



## bentwings (Jul 8, 2007)

Sunny 94 F heading to 98. humid, sticky, and hot. I'm on the way over to the hotrod garage to do some fiber glassing. Ought to be fun today. It will go off in a couple minutes.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 8, 2007)

90 F, 35% humidity, seas 2 to 3 feet.

Think I'll go float in the pool.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2007)

Partly clowdy and about 25 C.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2007)

hotter than a cat on a hot tin roof ............ at 9.34 hrs. Suppose to be 105F plus by 5 pm and then maybe thunderbumpers and storms the next 4 days ....... I hope


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2007)

Some nice big thunderstorms and now an almost clear sky


----------



## v2 (Jul 16, 2007)

was 35C... too hot...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2007)

top of 7.6C today

hail and stormy weather...............


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2007)

It is actually sunny, I'm quite surprised although it could do with being a little warmer --> 17C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2007)

We hit 40 C today and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 17, 2007)

Partly cloudy, goin' up to 87 F, 52% humidity. Wind E 5 mph, 1-2 foot seas.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> It is actually sunny, I'm quite surprised although it could do with being a little warmer --> 17C



There is a surprise it didn't last long... Has been raining/thundery/cloudy for the rest of the day although still around 17C.


----------



## v2 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yesterday was 35C and today is 34C.... blue sky, any clouds, any wind.... horrible weather if you are working in a city....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

29 C and very humid.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2007)

81 F, 34% Humidity. 

Marine forecast...Sandy Hook, NJ to Fenwick Island, DE... N winds 10 TO 15 knots with an occasional gust up to 20 knots...Becoming NE. Seas 3 TO 4 Ft


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 21, 2007)

Bright sunny and warm, but apparently bad weather up country


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2007)

19 C and Thunderstorming


----------



## v2 (Jul 21, 2007)

was 34C...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 22, 2007)

sunny and about 15C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2007)

19 C and Thunderstorming


----------



## Marcel (Jul 23, 2007)

Bloody rain, all day, all evening


----------



## trackend (Jul 23, 2007)

em Rain and er more rain and overnight flood warnings due and oh, did I mention rain.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 23, 2007)

67 F Rain 

Marine forecast, Manasquan Inlet to Little Egg Harbor Inlet, NJ Small craft advisory in effect through late tonight NW winds 15 TO 20 knots...Seas 5 TO 7 Ft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2007)

24 C and Rain and heavy winds.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 24, 2007)

Much better than yesterday. 72 F, going up to 82 and sunny all day.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hot and humid with some lighting...but lots of rain!  

Hey's it's been dry here...

Art


----------



## renrich (Aug 9, 2007)

Mighty fine weather. Lows in the 50s at night. Highs in the high 80s in the daytime. Humidity in the afternoon about 10-15% Partly cloudy in the afternoon, clear in the morning. Fall is just around the corner.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 9, 2007)

For Friday...

Rain likely with a thunderstorm possible in the morning followed by scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 73F. Winds ENE at 15 to 25 mph.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 10, 2007)

For the last weeks it was like Sahara desert around here only it was worse....hot along the day and even hotter at nigh....40-45 Celsius....but since this week it rained for a few days the weather was bit cold and now it appears to be stabilized.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2007)

warm and sunny 27


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2007)

Rainy and cold. Been this way for the last two days.


----------



## v2 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sunny and very warm... 35C


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 16, 2007)

Mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms developing this afternoon. Some of the storms may become severe. High 83F.

TO


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2007)

Been hotter than the hinges of hell, here. NOW, we have the outward edges of Hurricane Erin/Tropical Depression scattering Thunderboomers...so, not too bad. PROBABLY get up to 90-94F.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2007)

25C and sunny without a cloud in the sky during the day and freezing at night (2-5C) here in South Africa (250km North West of Jo'burg)


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2007)

In Virginia Beach, Virginia....

The temperature at 1:50 pm is 94 degrees F. The prediction is to go up to
"the high 90's". Heat index values to 105. No rain in sight....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2007)

Today it reached 85 F here but it was on and off rain all day.

Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and rainy all day and then get nicer again over the weekend.

Charles I used to head down to Virginia Beach every weekend when I was going through my advanced training at Fort Eustis. Had a lot of fun down there.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2007)

Today, the 20th, it got up to 88F, but it's cooling down because there are
T-storms in the area. It's getting windy, too, so we're probably in for a
summer T-storm.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 20, 2007)

Periods of rain. Low 61F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.

Not a beach day.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 21, 2007)

Raining and about bloody time too....
Love the sound of rain....
Today was around 25 degrees, a bit chilly in the morning though....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 21, 2007)

Third day of rain. High 62F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph.


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Aug 21, 2007)

cloudy. cold. typically NOT august weather... so depressing. Dark too.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2007)

Today, at 1320 in Va. Beach, it is 93 F. Scattered showers and T-storms.
Chance of rain 40%. High's, today in the upper 90's.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2007)

26C no clouds, wonderful winters day...


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Was heavy T-storm last night. 50 lightnings per minut....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 24, 2007)

Areas of dense morning fog. Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. High 84F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.

Finally some sun after 4-5 days of rain.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2007)

Sunny.... high's in the upper 80's. At 1100 (EDT) the temp is 84 F.
No rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 24, 2007)

Sunny and about 27 C.

Tommorrow it is supposed to be Sunny and 27 C which is good because we are having a party at our house tomorrow.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sunny and about 22°C. This morning there was a lot of fog, which is quite anying when you're driving in your car.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2007)

29 C and sunny.

Got the Chicken Wings marinating and the beer getting cold. Got to go and pic up the Ice for the Margartitas here in a bit.

Gonna be a good party till the wee hours of tomorrow morning.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 25, 2007)

Partly cloudy. Hot. High 94F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## v2 (Sep 7, 2007)

Raining. 12C.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 29 C and sunny.
> 
> Got the Chicken Wings marinating and the beer getting cold. Got to go and pic up the Ice for the Margartitas here in a bit.
> 
> Gonna be a good party till the wee hours of tomorrow morning.


Marinating the wings?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 7, 2007)

Mostly clear. Temp (at 1600 EDT) 82F. Nasty storm off the east coast, tho.
May stir things up for Sunday.....

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 7, 2007)

85F and sunny now.

85F and mostly sunny tomorrow.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 8, 2007)

On and off Rain and about 10 C.

Winter is on its way. I pray for a better winter this year unlike last year.

I hope to see several weeks of this (unlike the 2 days we had last year where I took these pics)


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

In Virginia Beach, Va. (USA) the temperature at 1048 (EDT) is 83F. Skies
are partly cloudy (or is that partly sunny ?). Rain and T-storms are
forecast for the evening and tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 10, 2007)

Cloudy with a few showers. High 83F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2007)

Rainy and about 8 C.


----------



## twoeagles (Sep 10, 2007)

Another beautiful day in Central Texas...88 degrees F. and some puffy whites
drifting by on a southerly breeze.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2007)

One minute sunny and warm, the other minute its raining furiously.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont know. It is 5 in the morning, dark and cold.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

Here in Va. Beach, Va. the temp is 79F at 1200. Partly sunny with a 30%
chance of rain.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 14, 2007)

Cloudy. High around 75F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.

Marine - SE WINDS AROUND 10 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2007)

Clear sky but dark and about 55 F.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 14, 2007)

It's clouding up.... BIG TIME, here in Va Beach, Va. We just might get
some rain !! Temp has dropped to 74F.

Charles


----------



## Becca (Sep 14, 2007)

Mom got hit 2 nights ago by a hurricane..out of the friggin blue. They all thought it was a front moving through..with a low pressure moving in from the North..viola..it hit at High Island at Cat.1 and hit land and sped up to Cat. 2. The screwy thing is..she JUST got the roof back from Rita. OH, the fun of living on the Gulf.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

8C and raining (dammit how I want to be back in South Africa with 32C and sunshine)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunny and about 14 C.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2007)

Temperature at 1530 is 77 F..... 
skys are clear, low tonight in the low 60's.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2007)

Partly Cloudy and and about 10C. Temp has been dropping to about 3 C every night. Winter is coming...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 25, 2007)

Beautiful Indian Summer at the Jersey shore. 84F and sunny. Loving September.

TO


----------



## v2 (Sep 25, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Beautiful Indian Summer at the Jersey shore. 84F and sunny. Loving September.
> 
> TO



We have the same kind of weather in Poland now...Really nice.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 26, 2007)

partly cloudy, yet very cool, cold front came through yesterday.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 26, 2007)

Sunny 85F - Turned on the AC yesterday and it's still on.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 26, 2007)

At 1305, in Va Beach, Va, the temp is 83F with a high today of 85F. Cooler
tonight in the low 60's. Partly Sunny. No rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2007)

Today the temp was about 63 and raining.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2007)

At 1400 EDT (1800Z) the temperature is 75 F with a slight wind from the
NE. Partly cloudy (i.e. party sunny). No rain.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Sep 29, 2007)

very windy, wet and about 14c currently


----------



## trackend (Sep 29, 2007)

87 clear blue sky and light off shore breeze
(then I am in Lanzarote not the UK)


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2007)

We broke a record, yesterday. It was 91 degrees F in Va. Beach !

Today it's raining and the temp is 70 F

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

Sunny but only about 50 F.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 10, 2007)

73F, partly cloudy. Winds light and variable. Indian Summer is still with us.

TO


----------



## twoeagles (Oct 15, 2007)

Some dandy t-storms punching their way through central Texas this morning. 
A little bit of hail, but nothing really serious...And we needed the rain.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2007)

Much cooler today in Va. Beach. At 0945 it's 64F. Low this morning was
a brisk 48F. Partly cloudy.... no rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2007)

Sunny, 60F going up to 68F. Light winds WNW, ocean is flat as glass, no surfers out today. Beautiful.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2007)

Today it reached a high of 54 F. They say the beautiful warm weekend we had was the last one and a harsh winter is about to be upon us. 

Woke up this morning and it was -1 C and the ground was covered in frost. Few more weeks and the snow should be here (as long as it is not like last year!).


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2007)

Temperature about 10°C and will get down to probably 6°C at night.The day was sunny without the wind.A very nice day.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 15, 2007)

Still really nice 60f or 15 c leaves are still green which is odd


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

Today we had a high of 3 C and it snowed for the first time for a few minutes. Supposed to get colder and colder every day and Sunday we are supposed to have the first real snow and on Tuesday it is supposed to dump on us.

Winter is here...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 19, 2007)

Rain, 74F but will clear by tomorrow.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

At 1345, in Va. Beach, Va. the temp is 82F. Sky is very cloudy, slight
breeze blowing. Chance of rain is 70% (YEA !). We are 13 inches BELOW
average for the year, in rainfall.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2007)

Right now it is -1 C and a bit icy outside. Come on Winter! Bring it on!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 19, 2007)

25 humid and overcast the leaves are starting to turn time to find the rake


----------



## Heinz (Oct 20, 2007)

fantasic sunshine outside

around 27c not a cloud in the sky....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

3 C and Sunny.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 20, 2007)

Heinz said:


> fantasic sunshine outside
> 
> around 27c not a cloud in the sky....



And that's our problem. Australia is experiencing the worst drought in living memory. Children in some areas of Australia aged 7 years have never seen rain in their lives. The Government is now even offering farmers financial incentives to 'give up' farming. Desperate times and not likely to get better in a hurry-depression/suicide is on the rise in rural areas. Very sad.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 20, 2007)

Sunshine and a few clouds. High around 70F. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2007)

33C here in Adelaide today, fine and sunny, expecting 35C tomorrow...we NEED some RAIN down here!!!


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2007)

First snow...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeap that is how it looked just south of here. It snowed a bit here but did not stick. We are stupposed to get quite a bit tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I woke up today to the first real snow but it has all melted since. About 40 minutes from here they got about 2 feet of snow. We are supposed to get hit pretty big in the next week.

Right now it is 3 C and sleeting.

Winter has finally arrived!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 21, 2007)

Check this out...

Yesterday 75F sunny and breezy.

Today 30F and snow! About 1/2 an inch on the ground, but its not sticking in the streets.

Tomorrow its supposed to be in the 60s.

If you don't like the weather in Colorado, wait 15 minutes!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

You just described Germany too (well atleast in the spring time)!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 22, 2007)

Today, at 1010 the weather in Virginia Beach is partly sunny, no winds
temp is 72F forecast to go into the low 80's. This is autumn ???

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2007)

Early in the morning some clouds and mist.Now sunny day, temperature 7 °C+
Some wind.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2007)

Today we had partly cloudy and 5 C as a high temp.

Supposed to be frigid tomorrow with possibility of snow.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 22, 2007)

Partly cloudy. High near 75F. Winds SW at 10 to 15 mph.

Not bad for October 22 at the New Jersey shore.

TO


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Bad weather today. Was snowing from morning...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Well today the temps were about 4 C and the weather was terrible because of the Orkan that hit in the Baltic Sea last night. The snow became rain and hail all day. There has been some flooding in the low lying areas and there was lots of heavy wind and rain and hail.

Tomorrow it is supposed to be colder and snow for the next 3 days.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 11, 2007)

Clear skies this evening will become overcast overnight. Low 33F. Winds light and variable.

Going up to 52F tomorrow.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 11, 2007)

My local airport...

2007.11.11 2147 UTC 
Wind from the NE (050 degrees) at 5 MPH (4 KT) 
Visibility 50 mile(s) 
Sky conditions mostly clear 
Temperature 71 F (22 C) 
Dew Point 17 F (-8 C) 
Relative Humidity 12% 
Pressure (altimeter) 29.83 in. Hg (1010 hPa)

Tomorrow it might snow!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2007)

Snowed a bit today but it didn't lie - really looking forward to some skiing before Christmas if there is enough snow. Tomorrow it will rain again and warm up a bit but hopefully it will continue to snow on the hills (I NEED TO SKI NOW!! - won't ski until 2009 if I don't ski now)...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 11, 2007)

No one's posted here in awhile. Today (12.11.07) in Virginia Beach, VA
the temp (at 1255) is 53 degrees F, the sky is overcast, slight chance of
rain, no wind.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2007)

On and off rain and snow. Supposed to snow tonight and tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## Erich (Dec 11, 2007)

more pics Chris from your little Bayern Haus and area

25F still and ice fog, looks like a 1/2 inch of snow the ice fog is thick my 1-ton Chevy out front of the house remains sullen with a light dusty of frost over the whole top and the many tarps over the engine and pump units.

hey bud can you bag me one of your local Bierdeckels ??

E ♫ Weihnacht Musik is playing in the background and I am about ready to gulp down another piece of mein Fraus Stollen . . . . . . yummie !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 11, 2007)

Cloudy with a few showers. High 42F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

TO


----------



## Pflueger (Dec 11, 2007)

Hanover Virginia: Overcast, mid 50s = perfect fishing weather (and the fish are biting well for mid-December).


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Heavy rain! I mean heavy.


Very humid and thunderstorms.

Apart from the Humidity I like the current weather.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 21, 2007)

I envy you Heinz....
South East Queensland, starting to cool down humidity building expecting showers..... cross fingers...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 21, 2007)

Very cold...below 0 Celsius...it snowed last week but just for a day...the wind makes his presence noted...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah same deal here Heinz, we've been getting stuff all rain, full stop...today we got dumped on, heavy rain lightning and thunder, most rain for a December day in 24 years.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Same sorta records being recorded here too Wayne, more to push across from what they say. Our water tanks are well and truly filled, wish we had a few more.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 21, 2007)

Overcast. Sprinkles or flurries possible. Temps nearly steady in the mid to upper 30s. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph. 

Marine: NE WINDS 15 TO 20 KT...BECOMING E. SEAS 2 TO 4 FT... BUILDING TO 4 TO 7 FT - SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY 

Ain't gonna have a white Christmas either  

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2007)

Sunny but with a temp between -16 and -2 C.


----------



## v2 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bad weather- cloudy and temp. between -10C and -4C... brrrr


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2007)

Clowdy and -8 C.

Supposed to snow a tomorrow and Sunday and it snowed a bit tonight.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

A cool 40 C degrees today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

-2 C and Sunny. Snow coming tonight....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2007)

6C and cloudy.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 29, 2007)

Not very winter-like.

Chance of a shower or two during the morning, followed by partly cloudy skies this afternoon. *High 54F*. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 30%.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2007)

Cracked 40+C here in Adelaide today, with more to come!

Showed 42.5C on the outside thermometer, in the shade where I live. (108.5f)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

Same here Wayne, was brutal yesterday.

Currently about 31 C degrees, much more enjoyable weather.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

The snow has turned to rain and it is miserable. 3 C and on and off rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2007)

Well adler we could melt your snow real quick! and we would appreciate the rain, send it down here....please!

Just about to hit Midday here, currently 40C (104f) expecting 43C later.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2007)

This heat is crap, thank Christ I'm working night shift at the moment!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2007)

2.00pm and a bit warmer 41.4 (106f)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2007)

0 C and snowing.


----------



## Soren (Dec 31, 2007)

0 C and clear weather


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

30.22inHg and falling. Clear and sunny. 40F. Very nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2007)

Well it's been another hottie today, 39-40ish C, outside thermometer showing 42C. bright hot sunny day, not a cloud to be seen.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll just say X2 as it was the same for Melboure and the suburbs.


----------



## Henk (Jan 5, 2008)

Very bad, one day rain and one day sun shine. That is our summer.


----------



## magnocain (Jan 6, 2008)

We just and our "largest storm of the season". I think that it blew down 3 trees. IN THE ENTIRE STATE!!! The news talked about it like we were in The Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2008)

Raining and about 3 C.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 6, 2008)

Mostly cloudy skies. High 46F. 

Marine....

SW winds 10 to 15 Knots. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 

TO


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Raining 2C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2008)

Temperature -1 °C and it is snowing a half of the day.


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it heading my way Wurger


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Dumped rain all night, dont even want to go outside.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2008)

Another bright and sunny day in South Oz... 28C with the same again tomorrow!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2008)

Today, in Virginia Beach, at 0900. the temp is 52 F, partially cloudy, no wind 
and no rain in sight.

Chales


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2008)

it's 6.24am everything is in a deep sleep, snowed like a bandit last night real good, frozen ice all over the roads, cannot get out of town unless you have chains on and that in itself does not mean you won't slide off into some ditch or fall off one of our many hills.......WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE !








not really, it's gorgeous and dead quiet 8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

dont worry erich, by the time this storm gets done i can get a boat and save you i think it hasnt stopped raining since 1 pm yesterday


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2008)

Another mild one her in sunny South Oz...30C


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 8, 2008)

15c or 65f second day in a row with record breaking highs


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2008)

freezing rain this morn turning to........... > ? beats me it's too stinking dark to see


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 8, 2008)

After being 75 degrees the last 3 days, a cold front just blew in about 10 minutes ago. Should drop temps about 20 degrees.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 8, 2008)

61F at 10:30 AM, going up to a high of 71F.

Winter   

TO


----------



## Erich (Jan 8, 2008)

dang no kidding you guys should be 31 or better yet 21F and snow

it's dumping a truckload of rain again 35F


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2008)

At 1145 in Virginia beach, the temp is 65F, expected to go to 70F. No
clouds, no wind, no rain. A nice day !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> No
> clouds, no wind, no rain. A nice day !
> 
> Charles



Sounds about right Charles only add about 15 degrees...for this side of the globe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2008)

Well for all you guys enjoying the cold weather... another stinker here today topped out at 42.1C (108f)today, airconditioner on Heinz its comin' your way!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2008)

1C and raining.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

Today, in Virginia Beach, at 0850, the temp is 48F, still kinda hazy, but expected to burn off. High today predicted to be 68F. Tomorrow back to
the 40's F.

Wayne: Send me some of that weather !

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 10, 2008)

Trust me Charles, you don't want it mate.


----------



## v2 (Jan 12, 2008)

Was nice, sunny day, temp. +12C


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 12, 2008)

Rain, wind, rain, rain, rain, wind and rain


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice mild day today about 25C.. AND strangely enough we actually had a sprinkle of rain this morning.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2008)

Hasn't been cold all January still about 8-10c and clear ...it's not right


----------



## ccheese (Jan 13, 2008)

Today, in Virginia Beach, it's 46 degrees F, very cloudy and a 60% chance
of rain this afternoon. Temp will probably drop to the lower 40's. We do
need the rain !!

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2008)

26.5C today and the bright sunny days continue...at least at a bearable temp.

You still want some of our lovely weather, Charles?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2008)

Well all this lovely weather we are having ended abruptly at about 2.30pm today when a thunderstorm blew through and dumped 25mm/1" of rain in less than an hour across a narrow strip of Adelaide...wham bam thankyou ma'am! and gone...
Did you get some Wildcat?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes and no. I had the pleasure of being at work where I got throughly drenched. At home though everything seemed pretty dry, so we couldn't have got much up here.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

5 Degrees when I left the house this morning. Supposed to be 15 Below overnight and a high of -1 tomorrow. Joints are aching from the cold right now and I'm only 42. Old age will not be treating my body well I'm afraid.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2008)

...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 18, 2008)

Partly sunny, going up to 45F here at the shore.

But more importantly, in Green Bay....

Flurries and a few snow showers throughout the day. Cold. Wind chills may approach -10F. High 14F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 30%

And it's gonna be colder on Sunday  

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2008)

32C today , nice sunny day with scattered clouds, increasing to possible rain in the evening....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2008)

was about 27C today. UV index pretty high, copped some Sun on Tuesday.

Humidity is rising in the next few days 
Not a fan.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2008)

At 1150 in Virginia Beach, Va. the temp is 61 F, partly cloudy. High's
expected to go to the high 60's.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jan 30, 2008)

snow on the ground about 4 inchs everything is frozen up good, no schools.......well boo-hoo for the kiddies. dark grey next front coming in and no sign of global warming in the Sphere, kicking back all week working on my books with no expected publishing date, but I'll put one up when ready guys/gals. some pretty bitchin stuff I am working on for both day and night fighters and some nigh ground attack as well and something else I'll keep ya guessing on

carry on gents


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 30, 2008)

Partly cloudy and windy. High near 45F. Winds W at 25 to 40 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 50 mph.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2008)

30C and sunny with some clouds and quite a high chance of a thunderstorm...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 30, 2008)

-5c clear with high winds 30-40mph all day if your east of me enjoy tommorrow


----------



## F-14 (Jan 30, 2008)

in the UAE it is late winter it was 12 degrees here


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 30, 2008)

NJ i am in Tewksbury TOwnship...........its about 39 F and Sunny for the most part it was pretty cloudy this morning though


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

-1 C, pretty high winds and snowing at the moment.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2008)

about 20C and steady rain. 

Finally got some after a dry spell. We need all we can get.


----------



## kitin (Jan 31, 2008)

cloudy at where i am right now...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2008)

Whole week of 30ish C weather....beautiful..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wiiiiiindy....!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Partly cloudy, high's in the mid 40's (F). 90% chance of rain after
midnight.

Charles


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 31, 2008)

Its about 30(f) and windy , big snow and ice storm comeing in tonight , they have posted warning on the tv. brought my dog sammie in the house. hes a shetland sheep dog. just a big baby!!!! but he wont be cold oh ! He does hog the couch.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2008)

About 4°C and wind, 9 beauford, quite windy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2008)

Another beautful day in sunny South Oz 32C. 
Rainfall for January recorded as 9mm against an average of 25mm...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

Rain yesterday still not enough.

Today about 29C breezey with clear skys. Perfect summer weather in my book.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2008)

About 3 C at the moment. Supposed to get very cold tonight and snow all night and all day on saturday.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 1, 2008)

Rain and wind. Some sleet may mix in early. High 46F. Winds E at 20 to 30 mph.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2008)

Today in Virginia Beach, Va. it's raining. At 0830 the temp is 58F, with little
or no wind. High's today expected to go into the high 60's.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2008)

Freezing rain ...then snow ...back to freezing rain ...now its snowing again this does not bode well for driving . I'll probably get behind someone in a Volvo doing 50kph talking to her sister on the cell phone saying how bad the roads are


----------



## ccheese (Feb 6, 2008)

Today, in Virginia Beach, VA the temp is a vey hot 77 degrees F. Very 
unseasonable. Tonight it's suppose to drop to the mid 30's F. It that
screwed up or what ? The sky is clear (CAVU), just a bit windy.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2008)

70F Cloudy 

West Wind 18 mph gusting to 29 mph

TO


----------



## v2 (Feb 6, 2008)

+10 C in winter time in Poland! Crazy....


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 6, 2008)

we have had bad storms about 2 inches of rain since yesterday, was 59 F going too go cold tonight snow tommrow , God dont ya love ohio


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2008)

about 20C and rain/drizzle


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2008)

freezing rain snow freezing rain it sure is an odd winter


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

Mild sort of cloudy day about 24C...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2008)

At 0900 in Virginia Beach, Va. the temp is 44F, sky is clear and no wind.
High expected in the mid 60's...

Charles


----------



## F-14 (Feb 8, 2008)

here in the Sharajah UAE 

Clear 

High: 22°

Low: 11°


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 10, 2008)

Alexandria, Minnesota Sun. Feb. 10th 2200 temp -12F Wind chill -15F Partly cloudy. this is the 8th night in the last month where the temp has been below -10F according to the weatherman I'm watching right now. I like the cold, it keeps the riff-raff off the tundra.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2008)

To hell with that Doug, too cold for me!! Over here it's a beautiful sunny day with a top of 30C and not a cloud in sight.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here it started snowing again and just when I thought that spring its coming earlier these year....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll second Wildcat's call, another beeeuuutiful day....in South Oz.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

At 1010 in Virginia Beach, Va it is raining. Temp is 57 F with 3 - 5 MPH
winds out of the North-East. Rain is suppose to change to rain/snow
mix late this evening.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 13, 2008)

Windy. A steady rain. The rain may be heavy at times in the morning. Morning high of 56F with temps falling to near 45F. SSE winds shifting to NW at 20 to 30 mph. Rainfall near a half an inch.

Nasty day. At least the snow and ice are gone. 

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2008)

Today it's supposed to be almost 60. Tomorrow in the 30s - 4 inches of snow forecasted.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Our weather did a 180. At 1400 the sun is out, no clouds, temp 68 F,
no wind. Guess it's still raining in NJ.... huh ?

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 13, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Our weather did a 180. At 1400 the sun is out, no clouds, temp 68 F,
> no wind. Guess it's still raining in NJ.... huh ?
> 
> Charles



The sun just came out, still light rain though, but it's gotten warmer. Go figure.

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a balmy, tropical 20 degree Celsius in Minneapolis right now. Snow later and dropping to 3 above on Friday. Love the rollercoaster weather here in Minnesota.
I for one think spring cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## Erich (Feb 13, 2008)

35mph winds in town at my place to it's north, nipple freeze !


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I can only repeat the same again, fine and sunny 27C! Send us some your rain Fellas....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 14, 2008)

At 0905 in Virginia Beach, Va. the temp is 31 F, we had a light dusting of
snow during the night. More snow "showers" predicted for this morning. High
today around 40 F. Light winds out of the NE. Oh...where is spring ??

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 14, 2008)

A mix of clouds and sun with gusty winds. High 38F. Winds NW at 20 to 30 mph.

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 14, 2008)

Today 25F and snowing - there will be a 40F degree difference between the high temp today when compared to yesterday!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 14, 2008)

The weather here can't make its mind up. It was 10 C this morning, but I don't know now. Yesterday at the same time it was -1 C !


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

Well warm I'd say. About 28C. UV would be 9ish as its beatin down pretty hard today.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

windy and a hint of what looks like rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad I don't live in Mackay, Aussie1001! Those poor buggers sure got dumped on this past 24 hours....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

Shame the rain cant disperse evenly across Aus ey Wayne. 

Our water tank is getting low, sounding hollow, fairly depressing,


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

It's sunny in Va. Beach, with the temp at 45 F. High's today in the mid 60's.
Winds from the SW. Very smokey due to the brush fires in N. Carolina. Winds
suppose to shift late this afternoon. No rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2008)

Proper Feb. day today Fine and HOT 37C!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

same only 34C.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

During the night, in Va. Beach we had lots of rain and T-storms. Many areas
are flooded. Temp at 0730 is 60F with more rain on the way.

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2008)

Stinking hot 38C today! Thought I was going to drop dead at work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice and sunny with clear blue skies......!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 18, 2008)

Windy. Steady rain this morning, with showers continuing this afternoon. Thunder possible. High around 60F. Winds SW at 25 to 35 mph.

TO


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2008)

ice fog 26F the only reason why I am here and not on the job..........yet


----------



## Heinz (Feb 19, 2008)

35C today, crystal clear sky wise.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2008)

37.5C again today and hot, but a cool change has arrived....and well we would like some rain...PLEASE!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

In Virginia Beach, at 1115, it's 46 F. No wind, cloudy skies. 
Wayne... what's the zip code so I can send rain ?

Charles


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2008)

still freezing fog this morn, was planning on planting a beautiful "double delight" bare-root rose this morn for my lovely bride, but will wait till afternoon and a warm up


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2008)

Yesterday in the upper 40s - today almost 60! Tomorrow 35!!!


----------



## rochie (Feb 19, 2008)

-4 celsius heavy frost bloody freezing even the dog wont go out for a walk !


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Cold bitter cold. A lor of fine dust in the air so it's not really healthy to go outside now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

TO much different in Northern Central in Tewksbury Township Jersey. About 17 degrees, and very cloudy. VERY COLD. At night it gets as low as 5 degrees Farenheit


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

New Jersey oops


----------



## drgondog (Feb 19, 2008)

Erich said:


> well we are expected a few more micro-burst of rain but it is 45F at my place, cloudy with a north wind ........... what happened to summer compared to 95 on sunday/monday earlier in the week



Old thread but here is an update. It is cold and rainy at Wolfhound acres in Cave Junction.

The hounds have taken over the couches, leather recliners and the beds.

Cat and I are outside howling to be let in. Every once in awhile one of them will take brief notice of our plight and go back to sleep.

E ~ when are you going to drop by, meet the Irish pot lickers and a have a draught of Macallan - before this kind of weather fades in the summer?

Bill


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2008)

probably toward March's end Bill I'll let ya know when my work is complete here to your east in the trees, thanks for the invite again......... yep pretty bleak grey to Bills east about 30 miles distant, a sloppy mist coming down

so glad I am stuck in my cave of an office dark so my eyes don't bug out of my head.

E ~


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2008)

Big change from yesterday.

Partly cloudy. Windy this evening. Low 24F. Winds W at 20 to 30 mph.

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 19, 2008)

-8c with a biting damp wind almost broke the gloves out for the 2nd time this year


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

finally copped some rain  Havent used my wipers in yonks!

Anyway was about 21C today and drizzling rain all day, sweet, sweet rain.


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2008)

same again today as yesterday -4 but got out walking today


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2008)

jeez Roachie that looks cold!

21 today and cloudy, some parts of Adelaide got a light sprinkle, got diddly squat where I was and am now.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

coming down constantly, rain that is.


bout 20C degrees, lovely.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 22, 2008)

First snow of the season.

Snow this morning will mix with and change to rain this afternoon. High 36F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. 2 to 4 inches of snow expected.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Feb 22, 2008)

At 0745 in Va. Beach the temp is 42F and it's raining. Suppose to rain
all day.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2008)

I got 6 in in Northern Jersey, a 1inch layer of Ice


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 22, 2008)

6in. and still snowing


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

About 21C brief drizzle and showers


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2008)

At 0850 in Virginia Beach it is raining, with a threat of T-storms. Temp is
39 F. No wind. Expected to clear up this afternoon, highs in the mid 40's.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

Was wet and miserable but turned out to be a ripper 20C with blue skies!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2008)

Started out overcast and cleared to a fine sunny day around 24C


----------



## Cota1992 (Feb 26, 2008)

45 degrees and rain here in DC


----------



## ccheese (Feb 26, 2008)

At 2055, in Virginia Beach, VA the temp is 59F, with light rain. T-storms
are predicted after midnight. Lows tonight in the mid 40's. This is February ?

I really like your new Siggy, Heinz....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 29, 2008)

last couple of days rather pleasant mid 20's, nice sunny days...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 29, 2008)

This morning at 0600 the temp was 27 degrres F. Suppose to warm up to
the mid 40's. Not my kinda weather...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

About 19-20C today. 

About 14C at the moment, it is 1am in the morning here though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2008)

Well we got hit last night and this morning with a pretty bad storm. Fortunatly the storm was not as bad as the one that hit last winter.

Orkan "Emma" hit Gemany last night and continued to rage over us through to mid day. Winds averaged about 150kmh but 220kmh was recorded in higher elevations.

The River that runs through our area is flooded over and has turned the whole area into a lake between my town and the next town. 

Winds are still pretty high at the moment but they are coming down.

One person has been killed so far when he was blown by the wind into oncoming traffic and aprox 150,000 homes are without power.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2008)

The worst is over right? All is OK for you Adler?

and we had another great sunny day today 30C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah we had no damage at our house or anything like that. Winds are still pretty high at the moment.

It looks like 9 people were killed in this storm, including 2 in Germany and 2 in the Czech.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad your ok, man!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

about 33C today.......lovely


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2008)

Well we're sending you something a little higher, 35C and hot here today!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 3, 2008)

not too bad........aslong as it aint humidity I ain't complaining.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Snow....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2008)

Cold and Rainy, supposed to turn to snow this week.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2008)

At 0900, in Va. Beach it's partly cloudy, temp 49F and expected to go into
the middle 50's.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Mar 3, 2008)

25F frozen wasteland, hoarfrost. winter isn't over but the bulbs think it is


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 3, 2008)

Partly cloudy skies. High 57F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Heavy snowfall on and off here in Glasgow.....well, heavy for UK standards anyway.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Saturday - 74F. Sunday - 30F, 3-6 inches of snow. Today 34F sunny.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2008)

Come to Va. Beach, Joe. At 0955 it's 66 degrees F, Slight breeze, expected
to go to the mid 70's today..... Rain tomorrow....

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 4, 2008)

Yesterday it was shirt sleeve weather today its -0c with 15cm of freezing rain or snow and finishing with windy


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

Snowed this morning, but it's going to get up to 53 today.....65 tomorrow.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 4, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Come to Va. Beach, Joe. At 0955 it's 66 degrees F, Slight breeze, expected
> to go to the mid 70's today..... Rain tomorrow....
> 
> Charles


Where i live it's cold, little rainy. Good thing I'm not there now...


Nice weather Charles, I'm hanging out today just south of you {Rocky mountain NC} it's about 72 today but quite windy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2008)

What are you doing down in those neck of the woods freebird.

I used to live in Western North Carolina up in the Great Smokey Mountains. Beautiful place to be...


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2008)

60F spring the bulbs are coming out plus the Plums and Peaches are ready to pop...........too early their noses are going to get frosted right off like nearly every year. the wind chill though is keeping it down in the low 40's F which I like


----------



## Freebird (Mar 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What are you doing down in those neck of the woods freebird.
> 
> I used to live in Western North Carolina up in the Great Smokey Mountains. Beautiful place to be...



I'm a travellin' man!  {for work}

Did you live near Asheville? I have some friends up there....

Yeah I like Carolina, it sure beats Central Canada this time of year. {beats it by about 40 deg C!}


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 4, 2008)

This is what Wednesday's forcast is suppose to look like again thru the windsheild of my truck.Another 15 cm of snow and freezing rain


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

about 29C today, little cooler than expected. Clear skies!

great shot!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah nice shot.....
Topped out at 37.9C here today and HOT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2008)

freebird said:


> I'm a travellin' man!  {for work}
> 
> Did you live near Asheville? I have some friends up there....
> 
> Yeah I like Carolina, it sure beats Central Canada this time of year. {beats it by about 40 deg C!}



Yes I actually lived near Hendersonville which is like 30 miles from Asheville. I lived near Chimney Rock (where Last of the Mohicans was filmed), Bat Cave, Apple Valley, Lake Lure (where Dirty Dancing was filmed)...


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2008)

Monday - snowing at 31
Tuesday - sunny and 55
Wednesday (today) - sunny and 60
Thursday - big thunder storms and 44
Friday - snowing and 28

If you don't like the weather in Texas.........hang around 5 minutes. It will change.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 5, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes I actually lived near Hendersonville which is like 30 miles from Asheville. I lived near Chimney Rock


I've actually been to Chimney Rock, driving from Asheville to Charlotte, decided to take the scenic route instead of the interstate. It's like driving back in time to a different era, curio shops, small diners...

But today I'm back in Toronto, 30 deg, light snow.

{I don' wanna be in Tor-anna...}


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

Rain and about 21c


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

38C yesterday, 39C today, Fine and Very hot....... 
how the hell come your getting Rain over there Heinz!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

At 1015 in Virginia Beach, Va., the temp is 53F. Very cloudy with a 90%
chance of rain this afternoon, evening and tomorrow morning.

Update: At 1345 it's raining !!! Wayne Little: here it comes....

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Mar 8, 2008)

Heading back to the West Coast, Now I'm a few miles east of South Porcupine, and its still about 30 deg...

That's S. Porcupine in *NORTHERN ONTARIO* and that would be *MINUS* 30 degrees!!! OW! OW! OW! My face is freezing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2008)

Another scorcher today...at 39C, now six days over 35C, at 5 days it's declared a heat wave here!

Charles the rain didn't hit the ground, mate!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2008)

supposed to get a little snow 20-30cm , it has been a truely bizzare winter, we get freezing rain then it turns to snow then it melts and the cycle starts again


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2008)

Getting dumped on pretty good 2cm an hour absolutely dreading the passage of the snow plow , it'll probably be by early morning , hang on you guys to the east of me


----------



## Freebird (Mar 8, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Getting dumped on pretty good 2cm an hour absolutely dreading the passage of the snow plow , it'll probably be by early morning , hang on you guys to the east of me



I'm sure glad I ain't where I was yesterday PB! {which is where you are} I just missed the blizzard by about 12 hours.

Not that I'm looking forward to Winter-peg.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 8, 2008)

"Unseasonably" warm at 22C in sunny CA; looks like Spring showed up a bit early this year (again). Slight chance of rain in the forecast on Wednesday.


----------



## wm3456 (Mar 8, 2008)

Rained like a cow peeing on a flat rock earlier today, low 60's. This evening It's mid 40's with 30 mph winds gusting to 50mph. where's that Lufthans pilot when you need to get on the ground? Newport News VA


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Dry as a dead dingo's.................


about 36C...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Dry as a dead dingo's.................



.....Guts! to you non Aussies.

40.2C HOT and Dry, day 7 of our heat wave....not nice...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 9, 2008)

And by all reports at least 7 more to go Wayne. This sucks....


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 9, 2008)

Would guys rather have this , there was no snow on the ground 36 hours ago


----------



## SeaSkua (Mar 9, 2008)

Gosh thats a SURPRISE to find snow in Canada pbfoot!  We got LOADS of it here in Manitoba, Heinz, Wayne, Wildcat, we can SEND YOU SOME! <but it will be C.O.D.>


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 9, 2008)

SeaSkua said:


> Gosh thats a SURPRISE to find snow in Canada pbfoot!  We got LOADS of it here in Manitoba, Heinz, Wayne, Wildcat, we can SEND YOU SOME! <but it will be C.O.D.>


We don't get a winter anywhere near as harsh as Winnipeg our avg tem is about 0c in winter thats summer like for MB


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2008)

Was a nice, sunny ( 12C ) day in Poland....


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 9, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Would guys rather have this , there was no snow on the ground 36 hours ago




Yep pbfoot, we got the same here in Kitchener, Started Friday afternoon til early Sunday morning. Supposed to be +6c and rain by Thursday.

Dale


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2008)

At 2155 in Virginia Beach, it's 39 degrees F and going down to the mid 20's tonight. Tomorrow back up to the high 40's. No wind or rain.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

About 37C and very dry...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2008)

Cracked 40C again today, 8 consecutive days over 35C, equalling the 1934 record...will we set a new record tomorrow?? Stay tuned!

as Wildcat reports mid to high 30's for another week...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2008)

Well we topped out at 38.4C today a new State record of 9 days above 35C since records have been kept, don't know how far back they go...bloody long time thats for sure?
currently we are looking at taking this new record into early next week at this stage, long range forecast is for high 30's till about next Tuesday !! 

Have you melted yet Wildcat?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2008)

Much cooler about 26C............

Wayne my cars window rubbers have melted in the heat you guys have passed on


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 11, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Wayne my cars window rubbers have melted in the heat you guys have passed on



Passed on?? We've still got it! 
Haven't melted yet Wayne, I hid indoors today


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya Im feeling you guys, we only got dribs and drabs of your heat wave.

just think of cool things guys........polar bears..........ice cubes................


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice Day.

Sun and clouds mixed. High 47F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

At 0845, in Va. Beach, the temp is 43F (6 C) partly cloudy, and no wind.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2008)

We have fog as thick as pea soup this morning. mmmmmmmmmm Split pea soup! Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

At 0900 in Va. Beach, the temp is 48F (9 C), no wind, partly cloudy.
Gonna be a nice day !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2008)

Windy with a mix of clouds and sun. High 49F. Winds WNW at 20 to 30 mph

TO


----------



## Red Baroness (Mar 12, 2008)

Grrrrrrrr. You guys with the 37 and 40c weather. 

Yesterday it was about, oh, 35F or so, there was a big shining yellow thing in the sky, I don't know what that was. But I was outside and I didn't melt so I guess it was okay. Considering we see so little of the Shining Yellow Orb this season and more of the White #^%%$#^!% Sh** From The Sky, it's always a little frightening to we natives when it appears. If I wasn't prego, I'd sacrifice a coupla beers to it. Maybe it might stay around longer if I did. 

Cloudy, about 32F and WHITE STUFF falling from the sky again today. I hate winter. I totally HATE WINTER.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2008)

Today it was about 8 C with rain and very strong winds. We are catching a bit of that bad storm they had in France and England right now.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

About 37C, just walked home in it......


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 13, 2008)

40C again, the heatwave continues...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2008)

....And we now have the new Aussie Capital City record of 11 Days over 35C eclipsing Perth in WA of it's 10 days back in '88...not really a record we want mind you!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2008)

Sunshine to start, then a few afternoon clouds. High 46F. NE winds shifting to SSE at 10 to 20 mph.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

At 1130 in Va. Beach the temp is 50F [10 C]. Suppose to go to the mid
60's. No clouds, no wind. Gonna be a nice day....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> 40C again, the heatwave continues...





Heinz said:


> About 37C, just walked home in it......



You boys down there must be having a hellova warm spell. And it's been
going on for 10 days or better, too. I hope you're drinking lots of liquids...

Charles


----------



## plan_D (Mar 13, 2008)

Aussies aren't human, Charles. They make do without liquids, that's they drink four X.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

We are certainly tougher than you brits 


40C today.......then more high 30s coming up.

Still Adelaide are copping it worse, hope you guys are alright.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah mate we're surviving....just!

Another 38+ day today, and another friggin' record! lowest overnight temp here last night/this morning was 30.2C at 6.35am!!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Another 38C+ day today, and another friggin' record! lowest overnight temp here last night/this morning was 30.2C at 6.35am!!



How about you diggers knocking it off...... my computer is starting to wilt !
Geeze.....

Here in Va. Beach, at 0950 the temp is 56F (13C). Partly cloudy, no wind,
maybe rain on Sunday.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Mar 14, 2008)

spring is trying but there is snow on our hills this morn with 35F, rain. flowering Plums may get their little white and pink noses nipped as well as the spring Almonds


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

At 1330, in Va. Beach, the weather has turned. One hundred percent
overcast. Temp still climbing, to 64F [18 C]. Guess the rain is moving in
early.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Charles, c'mon still waiting on that rain you should be pushing our way for us 

Sorry, cracked 38+ again today!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 15, 2008)

The hot spell you guys in Australia are having made the news up here the the electric bill must be taking a kicking running your ac


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Man, I really don't want to see the electric bill, certainly had the AC doin' overtime this past fortnight!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 15, 2008)

At he Jersey Shore...

A few showers this morning with mostly sunny conditions during the afternoon hours. High 54F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

About 36C today......nice and dry...........


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

39C today............walked to get my bus and it was like a furnace.......


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 17, 2008)

Heinz said:


> 39C today............walked to get my bus and it was like a furnace.......



We hit 40C again today... HOWEVER, this should be the end of this crappy heat wave, apparently it's only going to be 29 tomorrow.8)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

fingers crossed mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful sunny morning here in Glasgow....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2008)

Been cold and snowing all damn day.

Kind of pisses me off though because we did not get any snow all winter long and now as soon as spring starts it snows!

Also the snow was not worth a damn. 

1. Snow Storm 1 comes and covers ground in snow.

2. Snow on ground from snow storm 1 melts.

3. Snow Storm 2 comes 30 minutes later.

4. Snow on ground from snow storm 2 melts.

5. Snow Storm 3 comes 30 minutes later.

6. Snow on ground from snow storm 3 melts...


... and this is how it went all day long and has continued to go into the night.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

And.... here in Va. Beach (at 1835 on Wed.) the temp is 74 F (24C) and
they are predicting T-storms for the evening. A 90 percent chance.
The wind has started to kick up, and the skies are very overcast.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2008)

A very nice 24C with sea breezes.........compared the furnace we had its heaven..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

The last couple of days have been great mid 20's (C) much more bearable....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2008)

Been snowing on and off all day. We are actually under a winter weather watch. Supposed to snow about 20cm tonight. 

Looks like we are going to have a *White Easter* instead of Christmas.


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Was a snow storm today in Cracow.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 20, 2008)

In Va. Beach, at 1615, the temp is 55F (13C) and very windy.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

Fine and sunny start to the day, gonna get to 23C today.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 20, 2008)

0c overcast windy occasional lake effect snow


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Sunny and about 20C.......autumn is here........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2008)

Snow pretty much all day. Ther is a blizzard going on outside right now.


----------



## Erich (Mar 21, 2008)

March like a lion, 35F and a 20mph wind, partly sunny


----------



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

At 1610 in Va. Beach it's 58F (15C), Sunny, very little wind.

Charles


----------



## toffigd (Mar 21, 2008)

-1C, snowy and foggy


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 21, 2008)

Sunny 48F, Wind From W at 17 mph
gusting to 31 mph

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice, pleasant 23C today fine and sunny day today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2008)

Another fine and sunny day 29C today, the forecast is for some rain this week....YES I said rain? not sure what it is though??


----------



## Heinz (Mar 23, 2008)

27C and humid.........it tried to rain but no.................


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2008)

More Snow! Its been sitting between -1 and 1 Celcius the the last 4 days and snowing. Supposed to keep snowing until Tuesday.

Here are some pics I took driving with the wife to visit the family for Easter on Saturday for the Weekend.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing beats getting stuck behind a plow . Last snow storm I had the priviledge of following 3 for 50km


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Temp is in the low 80's. Sunny. Slight breeze.

I'm going to go work in my garden this afternoon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Nothing beats getting stuck behind a plow . Last snow storm I had the priviledge of following 3 for 50km



Yeah it took us about an hour and a half to drive 100km on the Autobahn because of the plow truck.

Crazy thing is this that a week ago it was in the high 60s about to crack the low 70s. Spring was here!

Oh well I am glad that I dont live in a place where the weather is boring like Southern California.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh well I am glad that I dont live in a place where the weather is boring like Southern California.



I like when it rains here. 

Its a rare enough event.


----------



## v2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Was nice, sunny day, temp. about 8C, but snow is comming from west....


----------



## Dale01 (Mar 23, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Nothing beats getting stuck behind a plow . Last snow storm I had the priviledge of following 3 for 50km



Sunny -1c with 2-4 cm of snow coming tonight and flurries on and off all week

Hey Neil,

You drive for a living?

Dale


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2008)

Dale01 said:


> Sunny -1c with 2-4 cm of snow coming tonight and flurries on and off all week
> 
> Hey Neil,
> 
> ...


yep it's the closet job I can find without a boss


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where else can you get a nickname of "lead foot"?

8)


----------



## Marcel (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm dreaming of a white..  .. eh.. Easter!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 23, 2008)

My patio is now at 100F in the shade..


----------



## zerum (Mar 23, 2008)

-4C and snowing ,all day.. 60 cm so far


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 23, 2008)

High today about 50F - sunny, clear, crisp....


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 23, 2008)

sunny, and a cold wind but good , last week it rained for 3 days strait,we had 3 1-4 inches , it was a good week if you was a duck


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

At 0950 it's 45F (8 C) in Va. Beach. Suppose to go to the 60's.
Cloudy, slight breeze from the NW.

Charles


----------



## toffigd (Mar 24, 2008)

Sunny, no clouds at all, 10*C in the sun, little wind - beautiful weather!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 24, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> yep it's the closet job I can find without a boss



Yeah except for dispatch, head office, and don't forget the {friendly } OPP inpection stations....

Unless you are too light to have to worry about those?


I'm sitting in Boise Idaho today, its 47 F and the rain is coming down in buckets...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2008)

Snow, snow, snow, looks like Christmas over here


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 24, 2008)

freebird said:


> Yeah except for dispatch, head office, and don't forget the {friendly } OPP inpection stations....
> 
> Unless you are too light to have to worry about those?
> 
> ...


One must train the a forementioned to realize that you know your job I go out and hear nada


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

0 C and snowing very heavy at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2008)

Currently cloudy 16C and wait for it!! We've actually had some RAIN here.. 
...top of 22C today.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Currently cloudy 16C and wait for it!! We've actually had some RAIN here..
> ...top of 22C today.



The rain was good, except it absolutely p*ssed down on me at work at about 7 this morning.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 25, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> One must train the a forementioned to realize that you know your job I go out and hear nada



Helps if you have a decent company to work for. I also prefer driving in the States for various reasons.

Last time I drove through Niagara I got stuck for 7 hours when they shut down the Skyway in that windstorm. They couldn't even right the truck that flipped over, they had to drag it off the bridge on its side.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 25, 2008)

At 1155 in Va. Beach the temp is 44F (7C) with plenty of clouds and 
a good breeze coming in from the SW.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Mar 25, 2008)

ice fog at 33F, suppose to snow tonight, good bye flowering plum trees .......


----------



## drgondog (Mar 25, 2008)

Erich said:


> ice fog at 33F, suppose to snow tonight, good bye flowering plum trees .......



We are 'fixin' to spray the Chardonnay vineyard as you write. Suprisingly we haven't dipped below 32 yet and we are at 1590 feet on the ranch. Snow line is only about 500 feet above us on Grayback, however.

When are you going to bring your straggly ass down to visit the Wolfies?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 25, 2008)

Lots of sunshine. High 46F. Winds NE at less than 5 mph.

Gotta get warmer, opening the pool on 23 April.

TO


----------



## Marcel (Mar 25, 2008)

Cold and snow. The road was very slippery this morning, I almost lost control of the car twice, even while driving very slowly. One car who really lost it, just missed me and slammed into the rail next to the road. It took me twice as long to get to work.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 25, 2008)

Woke up to a blizzard this morning. Saw 4 wrecks on the way to work and I only live 7km from the Airfield.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 26, 2008)

Adler... come to da Beach ! Temp at 1030 is 50 (10C) with high's today
in the high 60's. Tomorrow in the 70's. Little clouds and a slight breeze
from the south. [I'll meet you at the airport]

Charles


----------



## Erich (Mar 26, 2008)

rain-snow mix, drgondog is probably stuck in the snow some 30 miles from me, and Bill it looks like April once I get my tree work all busted out, although I am late due to early spring I've got to get it done ......... asap


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2008)

19C today few showers....big turnaround from high 30's.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 26, 2008)

Still sunny out but it's getting very windy, I can see black clouds - storm coming...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

Bit cool this morning, 20C nice afternoon! clouds are disappearing....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 27, 2008)

Tonight...Occasional light rain. Low 42F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.

Tomorrow...Showers early then thundershowers developing later in the day. High 53F. SSE winds shifting to W at 15 to 25 mph.

TO


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2008)

it's 9.25am PCT and snowing


----------



## drgondog (Mar 28, 2008)

Erich said:


> it's 9.25am PCT and snowing



Wife says same in Cave Junction. I'm in SF where it is clear and gay.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 28, 2008)

"clear and gay" 

Bahahaha! It is clearly gay, yes.


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 28, 2008)

It's 10:40am and it's cloudy but warm in Rangiora.


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 28, 2008)

well it sucks , its april and its cold about 29 and windy, can i have some sun please sometime ?????


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2008)

Showers already this morning, easing to an afternoon shower or two, top of 19C....


----------



## ccheese (Mar 28, 2008)

We are about to have a T-storm in Va. Beach. At 2140 the temp is 59F,
and the sky is rumbling.... Winds picking up too...

Charles


----------



## Erich (Mar 28, 2008)

send it here Charles....the 59F that is. it's 35F and dropping like a stone clearing off but windy................arg the flowering trees are going to get nipped pretty bad I think


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2008)

Get in close to the fireplace Erich!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well here spring finally started to kick in.Its all sunny and nice


----------



## ccheese (Mar 30, 2008)

At 1230, in "da beach" the temp is 40 degrees F, it's raining with a sprinkling
of snow. Winds are light and the sky overcast. Nice day to stay in and
work on a model....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2008)

Today it was sunny and 18 C/65 F. Beautiful early spring weather. Got out the grill and did some grilling the garden today.


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2008)

snow/ice and rain cells passing through, some good winds; just got off work, I'm beat............where the heck is spring it has been 25F the last two mornings


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful sunny day 24C..


----------



## Heinz (Apr 1, 2008)

Stunner day see Waynes post..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2008)

Sunny and 17 C today. Would have gone fishing after work if I had not had to go to a Dentist and get a tooth repaired.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Not summer.....


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

At 1545 in da beach, it's 72F (22C) .... been raining off and on all day long.
More of the same for tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2008)

Overcast, windy and showers, top of 17C today...


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Dust storms, Heaps of rain ( which is fantastic but its coming at a price )

No power for 4 hours for about 200,000 houses in Victoria.
Traffic lights, railway crossings all down. 

Wind is tremendous and is going to keep going through the night.

And about a top of 23C.................


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2008)

10 minutes ago...heavy rain , wind and hail...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 2, 2008)

Isn't it great!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2008)

You bet!  

After a cloudy start cleared to a nice arvo, top of 20C


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)

19C starting to a chill in the air and more rain!


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2008)

mild but sunny, snow forcast for weekend!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 4, 2008)

Cloudy with periods of rain. High around 55F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.

Rain right into the weekend, clearing on Sunday.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 4, 2008)

At noon the temp is 62F (17C). Partly cloudy, threat of rain. Suppose to
rain all weekend.....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2008)

Fine and sunny 23C today, bl**dy beautiful day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2008)

27C today... Fine and sunny!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

It has been raining in "da beach" since last Thursday (4/3). I think everything
is quite wet and rather soaked. The rain has not been heavy, nor steady. 
Just constant. At 0900 it's 45 degrees F (7 C). Damp and nasty !

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Apr 8, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Would have gone fishing after work if I had not had to go to a Dentist and get a tooth repaired.



Wish I had known you were going to the dentist....

You could have taken mine in for a check-up !!

Charles


----------



## Erich (Apr 8, 2008)

cold rain but spring is suppose to hit by Friday/Saturday with temps in the 70'sF


----------



## Dale01 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sunny and warm 17c


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 8, 2008)

53F mostly sunny and fair. Should be a little warmer tomorrow.

TO


----------



## v2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Was nice, sunny day- temp. about +12C


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a light sprinkle this morning, currently patchy clouds, bit of wind blowin' around 28C..


----------



## rochie (Apr 11, 2008)

absolutley pi****g down


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 11, 2008)

58F and sunny as we speak but cloudy skies with a few showers coming this afternoon. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2008)

At 1110 in da beach it's sunny (for a change), temp is 67F (20C). Light 
winds from the SE, high's today in the mid 70's.

Charles


----------



## v2 (Apr 11, 2008)

was a nice day, 25C...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2008)

Today was beautiful. We cracked 70F today for the first time this year with a temp of 23C/73F and the sky was blue.

Got out the grill and through some steaks on it after work today and had a few beers in the garden.

Right now though it is Thunderstorming. Man I love Thunderstorms.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice day, sun shining 23C.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2008)

Yesterday 82F sunny.

Right now - 31F - 2 inches of snow on the ground!!!! (Its not sticking in the streets)


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 16, 2008)

about 15c or 60f CAFB


----------



## Freebird (Apr 18, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Yesterday 82F sunny.
> 
> Right now - 31F - 2 inches of snow on the ground!!!! (Its not sticking in the streets)



Welcome to Colorado weather....  

80F yesteray in the city of brotherly love { I didn't get mugged!!}


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 18, 2008)

Today was sunny 72F.

Tomorrow will be mainly sunny. Warm. High 76F.

Nice!

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2008)

Slam right into summer supposed to be 85f or approx 30c tommorrow


----------



## Freebird (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep, its hot even all the way up here in Brampton...  



pbfoot said:


> Slam right into summer supposed to be 85f or approx 30c


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2008)

Fantastic sunny day 27C..


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2008)

At 1555 in da beach, the temp is 76F (24 C). Not a breeze or a cloud.
Tomorrow suppose to be warmer.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Apr 24, 2008)

frost this morn, man my Jap maples look really weird, suppose to be 60F today some clouds good day to recoup on my bike after my crash.......my right hand is still screwed up


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2008)

after a week of fine and sunny around 25C, today is cloudy with a possible shower or two, 21C.


----------



## DauntlessDriver (Apr 28, 2008)

Ｃｌｏｕｄｙ．．．　ｒａｔｈｅｒ　ｃｏｏｌ　ｃｏｍｐａｒｅｄ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｗｅｅｋｅｎｄ　ｔｈｏｕｇｈ．．．　４９　ｄｅｇｒｅｅｓ　Ｆ．


----------



## ccheese (Apr 28, 2008)

It's 1830 at da beach, and we are having severe weather. We are under a tornado watch until 2100. An F2 tornado has already touched down in Suffolk, Va (about 40 miles SW of me. Skies are dark, rain heavy at times,and it's very quiet outside. Several birds have taken shelter in my greenhouse. It's nasty....

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Take care Charles - hope you and the wife are well...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 29, 2008)

08.30 BST . Glorius sun shine , warm , slight breeze and set fair for the moring . Not sure what this PM will be like . Can't think of a good excuse to stack off work and go out , any ideas gents ?


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 29, 2008)

09.00 BST . cancell my last , big bank of black cloud has just blown in , never trust a weather forecaster .


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2008)

Fine and sunny today..19C


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

In da beach at 1040 it's 64 F (18 C), skies are clear, very little wind. Looks
like a nice day.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful day today. Temp reached about 21 C and the sun was shining. Supposed to be getting warmer and wamer every day and reach 27 C by the end of the week.

If that holds up, it will be a beautiful day to go to Munich on Saturday and check out the English Garden.


----------



## Pong (May 6, 2008)

Sunny, 36 C.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

Sunny , pleasent breeze and about 65 f .


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 6, 2008)

Sunny. High 73F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph.

A beauty!

TO


----------



## Negative Creep (May 7, 2008)

It turned into summer today! Very hot and huumid


----------



## Pong (May 8, 2008)

Showers, at least 32 C.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Hot , sunny and a very pleasent breeze . Temp 70ish .


----------



## Pong (May 8, 2008)

Really nice weather in your country, hurricane.

Its hell here in the Philippines. First it's hot at 36 C, then it becomes rain.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah hot here at the moment , mind you plenty of time for that to change


----------



## Pong (May 9, 2008)

Weather same as yesterday, hot and humid. There's probably going to be rain from 5-6pm.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

06.30 Local time . No cloud , suns out , going to be hot again 70's at least and my bloody hayfever is crippling me . Anyone got a Kleenex


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2008)

Another fine sunny day 20C!


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2008)

Today the weather is terrible. High winds and rain. We are in a Tornado
Watch until noon. Temp is 69 F (20C).

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2008)

A sunny day with CAVOK.The temperature 19 °C and wind 7 km/h.Possible storms and rain around.


----------



## Erich (May 9, 2008)

this morn before I go on a quick bike ride, clear, freezing, windy

E ~ typical spring in south Oregon


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2008)

Nice, 28°C, dry, blue sky, lot of sun.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 9, 2008)

Partly cloudy, 60 Deg. F. with rain moving in just in time for the weekend again. May put a damper on the BBQ I was planning;( Oh, I'll be out in the rain cooking anyway!!!


----------



## Pong (May 11, 2008)

Cloudy, 32 C.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 12, 2008)

Set to be another hot one today . No cloud , sun rising and temp could hit top 70's . My aircon has work to do


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2008)

Pretty ordinary day today, 14.7C cloudy and a bit cool!


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2008)

It will be in the mid 90's today.

And of course it will be even hotter at the Chino airport for todays airshow. Might hit 100F.

Thank god for cold beer!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Thank god for cold beer!


....and by that you're saying that you're NOT drinking Budweiser then...but something German, Czech or British?


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 17, 2008)

Clouds and sun. High near 70F. Winds W at 15 to 25 mph.

Rain on the way tonight and Sunday.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2008)

Today and the past few all round 18C give or take a degree or two, cloudy, a sprinkle of rain now and then...


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 22, 2008)

Not too bad at the moment , sun's out and not too much wind . Temp should get into the 70's . Finish work at lunchtime today so a beer or 3 may be the order of the day .


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2008)

Top day today 20c fine and sunny!


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2008)

dunno been in the kitchen since 7am, oh well only 5 hours to go


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

25 C and sunny.

Going to be a great night to hang out with friends at Altstadt Fest tonight.


----------



## Rook58 (May 24, 2008)

61 F., cloudy and clammy, light rain coming and going, wind starting to rise judging by the trees visible through the windows. I was going to switch the house over from the heater to the swamp cooler today, but the heater kicked on a little while ago, and the thermostat is set at just under 60 degrees; so tonight it'll probably be down in the 40s again. Going up on the roof today might be a good way to get hit by lightning, too. My folks told me I got hit in the head by ball lightning when I was two with no apparent harm other than permanent insanity, so maybe I'm immune, but I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 25, 2008)

Perfect, clear blue sky, a little breeze and no humidity and it's about 70.
Of course I have reaces to watch today..so I'm not out in it.
Art


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> Perfect, clear blue sky, a little breeze and no humidity and it's about 70.



Could of done with that over here today C92, local airshow was almost invisible not raining but a real hazy, misty, damp, day. 
Hope tomorrow is a bit better for the crowds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2008)

Today was beautiful! 28 C and sunny. 

Right now at half past midnight it is still a comfortable 16 C.

Supposed to jump to 35 C later this week. Summer has arrived...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2008)

Fine and sunny 19C, although it was a bit nippy this morning...


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Bloody cold in the morning and hot during the day, but when the sun sets it is cold as hell again. Welcome to South Africa!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

Another beautiful sunny and fine day at 20ish C


----------



## Velius (Jun 9, 2008)

Sunny, windy, highs in the mid 90's but heat index says it'll feel close to 100*F. Everyone hates this weather but I don't mind it. I'd rather have this than the cold (call me crazy if you will  )


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2008)

*HOT!*



TO


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

It only went up to 93 today in da beach, Skies clear, no wind and no
sign of rain....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

I think the weather guessers for Va. Beach, Va. have lost their minds.
Tonight's forecast is as fols: (from WeatherBug)

Mostly clear. Lows in the mid 70's. South winds 5 to 10 MPH. *Wind chill values as low as 65 below after midnight.*

You gotta be kidding !!!

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Jun 10, 2008)

ccheese said:


> It only went up to 93 today in da beach, Skies clear, no wind and no
> sign of rain....
> 
> Charles



Wacky weather in Canada....


Days of cold, rainy 60's - then several days of high 80's/low 90's, now its back to cool rainy...


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

Clear sunny around 70f


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice sunny day today...18C... expecting some rain over the next couple of days...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 16, 2008)

At 1145 in Va. Beach, it's 86F [30C] with a forecast of 91 today. Skies
are clear, with a 30 percent chance of rain in the afternoon..

Charles


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2008)

warm and sunny, no wait its now raining, hang on sunny again !!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 18, 2008)

At the Jersey Shore.....

Partly cloudy with a slight chance of thunderstorms. High around 75F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2008)

15C today, bit cool.. with cloudy periods and a bit of sunshine.


----------



## v2 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hot, 30C


----------



## v2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Was a very hot day; 33C. Heavy storm with hail in the evening...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 27, 2008)

Sunny, hot 91F

Gonna be hot all weekend.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2008)

15C Cloudy, wind is blowing...pretty average day...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2008)

96 today, 97 tomorrow, 95, Thursday, 97 Friday

Uhhggg. This is one great reason to hate Texas.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2008)

Fine Sunny day 17C light winds...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 3, 2008)

25c and the seemingly ever present rain it was a horrible June always overcast or threat of rain feels like the pacific North West


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2008)

Another top of 15C but overcast with a bit of drizzle today.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2008)

beautiful sunny day, about 18C......brillant skies

Went for a drive up to a look out, this is where I live basically around the bay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2008)

Wonderful day today. Sunny and 27 C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2008)

Overcast and currently raining on and off about 10C at the moment, expecting some sh*tty weather over the next few days...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 6, 2008)

So are we Wayne, seems to be cruising across from your way and Bass Strait.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 7, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> 96 today, 97 tomorrow, 95, Thursday, 97 Friday
> 
> Uhhggg. This is one great reason to hate Texas.



I spent a year in Houston and on my frequent fishing forays I looked like someone had held me by the heels and dunked me in the water to my waist. I sweated like mad but sure had great skin. 
Temps here from 20 to 30°C and frequeent thunder storms.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2008)

Currently looking out the window....Dark Clouds, lots of wind, raining, about 10C, all in all a pretty cr*ppy day!


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2008)

very hot,  day. Any wind. 33C


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

That's only a warm day here in Oz during summer! 

...wish it was that temp here!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

6 bloody degrees, freezing had to break out the sheepskin coat....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Not much better here, mate! about 10C currently..9.30pm


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 12, 2008)

Sunny with a high of 83F.

Beautiful day at the Jersey Shore.

TO


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 12, 2008)

83 F thats alright, jeeze it's bloody cold !!!


----------



## v2 (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to Poland Aussies


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2008)

Currently 11C top of 16C today Currently fine and sunny with a bit of a breeze, expecting showers later today....


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 12, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> 6 bloody degrees, freezing had to break out the sheepskin coat....


Thats T shirt weather if you wimps


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 15, 2008)

Sunny and warm until the wind kicked up to 80+kmph and heavy rain fell with pea size hail......and the sun was still shining! Looked out the door to the east and saw a dark slate grey sky [heavy rain falling]. The rain that fell at my place was blown here from there!


----------



## trackend (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunny around 60f but outlook is for cloud cover


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Still 'Aussie" cold, around 12C overcast and a bit breezy....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2008)

Currently 7.6C with a top of 15C Fine and sunny day today..


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Here comes the weather from Sweden.
Yesterday was a sunny day with absolutely no clouds at all. It was around 25-36 C in the sun! I swear i was melting! 

Today it looks like a thunderstorm is coming, atleast rain and very windy. 
But it's only morning here yet.

Regards, Lalja


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

Today it is 32 C and sunny! Beautiful day. Got some fishing done this morning before it got to warm.


----------



## lalja (Jul 27, 2008)

Beatiful day here in Sweden. Now, in the middle of the day, It's about 29C and sunny.
Regards, 
Lalja


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Beautiful sunny day today topped out at 22.6C hasn' been that high in a while


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is the same.The sunny day with the tempereature about 24C.But rainfalls are going to hit us in the late afternoon.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2008)

What's this 'sun' thing? I've forgotten what it looks like, temperature here about 16C, wet, as usual, looking forward to summer soon!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2008)

Airframes said:


> What's this 'sun' thing? I've forgotten what it looks like, temperature here about 16C, wet, as usual, looking forward to summer soon!



Guess I'm not the only one then. Pretty much the same here (although it isn't raining right now) and it is 14C not 16C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Well from yesterdays fine sunny 22.6...to Cloudy scattered showers and 18C

Just had this pass over us... My location from the centre at 4 o'clock approx 1 cm Parafield which you can just make out...

Image source :Bureau Meteorology Radar site


----------



## JugBR (Sep 6, 2008)

at morning is good, at afternoon its hot as hell at night is cold like alaska.

and its dry, at this time of year is very dry...


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2008)

About 0400 Hanna dropped by to say hello.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 7, 2008)

We've gone from 39°C 2 wks ago to the mid teens with frequent rains. Normal for this time of years is dry and temps in the low 20s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2008)

24.9C today, warmest day here in 4 months..


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2008)

It finished raining last night. Now two days of sun, the we will get Hurrincan Ike once it gets toward Dallas.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2008)

It's actually sunny today, now it just go to stay like this until Saturday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

Strewth! it got to 29C today....hot and windy....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

83 F cloudless and sunny


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2008)

as of a few minutes ago thunder and lightning and a heavy shower......

I'm in between the 2 red spots!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2008)

Rain and low clouds. Driving home visibility was down to less than 10m (driving over the mountains - well hills) wasn't the most enjoyable drive ever.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2008)

Just about to come out of a period of yoyo weather for a week of sunny low 20s°C. Yesterday evening the temp. dropped from 23°C to 12°C in minutes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Very grey clouds about to poor..


----------



## v2 (Sep 15, 2008)

First snow in Tatra Mountains....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 15, 2008)

82F and sunny. Got he air on. And a little breezy.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 15, 2008)

Man when I was in Crete we averaged between 31 C and 44 C. When I got on the plane last night it was 31 C at 2100 hours. When I landed in Stuttgart, Germany 3 hours later it was 5 C!

Talk about a temperature shock! Right now it is 7 C and raining.


----------



## v2 (Sep 16, 2008)

was raining all day... temp. +8 C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2008)

Today we had a max of 9 C where I live. Tonight we are dropping below the freezing point for the time. It is getting cold unusually quck this year. 

Today in southern Bavaria in the Alps they had the first snow.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2008)

There was 10 °C today at my area and then it is going down.It was cloudy day and it seemed to to be going to rain but no rainfalls so far.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2008)

Perfect Fall day. Bright Blue skies and about 75 degrees. Leaves are just starting to change colors as well. Can't wait to get off work and get outside for a few hours.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2008)

Been dull and dismal, if not raining, most of the year in my area. Had a scare on Sunday, as my neighbours thought they's sighted a UFO!
Then we all realised it was the Sun!
Haven't seen it since, back to rain, but colder this time.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmm... looks like rain tonight and tomorrow. Good thing i love rain!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

Emon_Essex said:


> Hmm... looks like rain tonight and tomorrow. Good thing i love rain!



Same here ,I donno why I just love rain 

A little bit of drizzle yesterday but apart from that its been sunny for the last 4 weeks


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2008)

If you like rain, Daniel, move to Macclesfield, where I live!
It's an old market town, situated on the edge of the Peak District hills; beautiful countryside, BUT, rain, rain and more rain. It even rains when it's not raining! Even the sun is in liquid form!
That's probably why it was once the centre of the European silk industry, I believe that most of the silk for WW2 parachutes (as they were then) was produced here.
Oh! And it's got the strongest beer in the World! Must have, judging by the amount of really ugly Hippocroccofrogs pushing babies around in buggys!!!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 23, 2008)

Just started raining! I must now go out and dance.... but seriously, if it wasn't the middle of the bloody night, I would go out and enjoy the drops falling on me. Here's to all of us having whatever whether suits us!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the ratio of 3 rainy days to 1.5 sunny days 

That sounds sorta nice

I don't particuarly like to "dance" in rain as such unless I'm running and listening to Pantera ,now thats some fun

I just like to sit inside preferably at night listening to the rain while reading a nice book,nice and cosy with the fire going

So Terry like my cousin who says I should move to the west coast of NZ's south island(where it always rains) I'm going to have to decline because in order for me to enjoy rain I need to get a little bit of vitamin D from the sun every couple of days

Why does it always rain over there so much Terry? must be some explanation other than the clouds don't like england so they try and get lighter by dumping their loads to get away from it


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2008)

26c today mainly sunny with some cloud cover.....

Stuff all rain here, another VERY Dry Summer coming..

Sept 16mm of rain average about 64mm, Oct so far 4mm - ave. about 45mm...so who is getting all the friggin' rain?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2008)

It was a cold 31 F when I left for work this morning. It warmed up to 51 F later in the day though.

The weather has been iffy lately. One day it will war up to 60 F and then the next day it will not get warmer than 36 F.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 23, 2008)

Temps in the high forties [°F] to low fifties. Mix of sun and clouds and frequent windy days. Gad the days are sure getting shorter fast!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2008)

Sure are getting shorter, Wizard. The clocks change this weekend in the U.K., so it'll get later sooner!
Darn, virtually six months of dark mornings and nights!


----------



## zerum (Oct 24, 2008)

+3 C ,Raining like H:::::::. wind .. 25 m/s ..nice evening to stay inside


----------



## Erich (Oct 24, 2008)

crispy 35F due to be 76F at days end, t continue till next week


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2008)

It was quite sunny but cold day.The temperature about 7°C but now 4 °C.No rain , no snow so far.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm.... cold front came in, big drop in temperatures. Looks like 30's (F) for evening lows.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 24, 2008)

A Little cloudy and some blue sky


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice warm but overcast day 36C


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 25, 2008)

its raining(YAY) 

and I'm about to depart for my bed

so some nice music to go to sleep to sounds cosy


----------



## v2 (Oct 25, 2008)

was nice sunny, but cold day- only 12C...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2008)

We had our first snow the other day - a slight dusting in most places, up to 2 inches in others, its all gone now.

Right now its real windy about 16C


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2008)

Pure, utter and undiluted CR*P!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi of 64 low of 48 Farenheit that is... WInd gusts at a steady 20 mph


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 25, 2008)

Clear and cold....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats the weather I hate the most when its clear but cold

For a period today it was like that

I either prefer cold wet and miserable or sunny and warm and not in between


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2008)

Today it was sunny and about 9 C. Supposed to be the last nice day for a while. Right now it is clowdy and 4 C.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 27, 2008)

Windy as bloody hell tonight. Lots of acorns hitting the roof.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

stars are out

Consider yourself lucky if its raining


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2008)

Never really warm (10-14C) varies between rain and sunny with clouds. Wind varies from gale force to nothing (we had 60mph+ winds over the weekend).


----------



## Henk (Oct 28, 2008)

We got the weather of the UK here, I want to cry. It is more cloudy than anything else and when the sun do shine we burn almost to ashes, but give me at least a week of great weather.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2008)

Cold and rainy. They are forcasting our first snow on Thursday.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 30, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHH Snow!


Lucky! 

I was lucky this past Winter ,snowed a few times,enough to not to go to school anyway

Blue sky all day today


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2008)

Right now it is 1 C and cloudy.

Wife just called from town and said it has started to snow there.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 30, 2008)

It's warming back up, wind is 5-10 MPH. Blue skies. I feel sorry for everyone who has gotten snow already....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2008)

70-75F today - did a check ride to renew my CFII - great flying day!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2008)

Today it never got warmer than 3 C (average was between 0 and 2 C). It snowed for most of the day, but never accumalated much.


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2008)

belting down with rain and its bloody cold


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2008)

snowing in the back-country, rain and wind down here for the moment


----------



## drgondog (Oct 31, 2008)

Rain last night - about 40 mi SW from Erich. No snow in the mountains around us.

Clearing up a little but supposed to be off and on for the next four days.

Glad to see it - it is always dry from June-Halloween.


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2008)

no kidding Bill, yes it snowed on the Siskiyous and towards Crater lake, and actually above and behind you guys .......... 

breezy in town now ah but some blue sky breaks directly south over the peaks at 4500 feet.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 31, 2008)

Current Weather Conditions:
Air Force Academy, CO, United States 
(KAFF) 38-58N 104-49W 1999M 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Oct 31, 2008 - 02:55 PM ESTOct 31, 2008 - 01:55 PM CSTOct 31, 2008 - 12:55 PM MSTOct 31, 2008 - 11:55 AM PSTOct 31, 2008 - 10:55 AM ASTOct 31, 2008 - 09:55 AM HST
2008.10.31 1955 UTC 
Wind from the S (190 degrees) at 8 MPH (7 KT) (direction variable) 
Visibility 10 mile(s) 
Sky conditions clear 
Temperature 69.6 F (20.9 C) 
Dew Point 18.7 F (-7.4 C) 
Relative Humidity 14% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.45 in. Hg (1031 hPa) 
ob KAFF 311955Z AUTO 19007KT 130V220 10SM CLR 21/M07 A3045 RMK AO2 SLP237 T02091074


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like rain outside, but the weatherman says dry till Thursday....


----------



## v2 (Nov 1, 2008)

it's raining now...10C


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2008)

Bl**dy beautiful sunny day here today topped out at 26C.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2008)

Today it is rather warm for this time a of year. It is sunny and 14 C.

Considering it was snowing the other day...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 3, 2008)

Really warm today like 22degrees celcias ,meant to get to 26 tommorrow

I want rain


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 5, 2008)

1 week ago it was +23°C Today it's+3°C and we've had about 6cm of snow. Blah! If the sun could come out, it would have melted by now.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 6, 2008)

30+ mph sustained winds, possible rain this afternoon. Warm at the moment but sure to be cold afterwards.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 6, 2008)

Cloudy today, temperature around 50 degree Fahrenheit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sunny! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Cold and Rainy.

They are calling for heavy snowfall starting Friday and it is supposed to last for a week.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 16, 2008)

Well maybe not for you Adler but for me thats what I like to hear!

real hot this morning but now clouds are saving the day! could even rain...YAY!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Well maybe not for you Adler but for me thats what I like to hear!
> 
> real hot this morning but now clouds are saving the day! could even rain...YAY!



What are you talking about. I want it to snow!


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 17, 2008)

Lower 50's (Fahrenheit) and calm winds....


----------



## Erich (Nov 17, 2008)

42F, dark dank fog down to the ground, not much visibility, drying out at a snails pace in the Sphere


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2008)

At 1500 in Va. Beach it's 49 F [10C]. Chilly, with a little wind. Suppose to
go into the very low 30's by morning....

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2008)

about 30F, mostly sunny with some wind.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 17, 2008)

finally a touch of winter 0c at night overcast


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 18, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> finally a touch of winter 0c at night overcast



Lovely, stay warm Pb. Haven't been as far north than you, but I still manage to freeze my [email protected]@ off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2008)

-5 C and cold. Waiting on the snow later this week!


----------



## Erich (Nov 18, 2008)

dark and dank again.....you guessed it, more wet fog at 42F almost raining


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2008)

It went to 33F [1 C] this AM. Light frost on the cars. Suppose to continue
like this for another week. High today expected to be under 50 F. Windy,
cold riding the scooter !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cold and a bit Windy. My bones can't handle the cold like it used to!
Getting time to put that scooter to bed for the Winter isn't it? I remember riding my Motorcyle on Thanksgiving Day many years ago, froze my backside off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2008)

Cloudy day with a bit of rain, got to around 22C...


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 19, 2008)

For mid-November it is chilly out there this morning. 16 F but with the wind it feels more like 5 F. (that would be -9 C without the wind, it's as cold as Germany!?..go figure!) Beautiful sun rise over the mountains, though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2008)

Today it was partly cloudy and mild with a high of 5 C.

Tomorrow we are supposed to get hit by heavy storms with high winds and then on Friday the high temp is supposed to drop into the negatives with lots of snow coming on saturday.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 20, 2008)

Today was warm with blue skys 17C I think it got to

would of been a nice day for some flying


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2008)

High winds and about 4 C, temp dropping rappidly. Raining but will turn to snow tomorrow night when the temp dropps below 0 C and does not come back above 0 C for the remainder of atleast a week.

Bring on the snow!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 20, 2008)

37 F, going down to 27 F tonight. Probably see the first snow flurries/showers of the season tonight and tomorrow.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2008)

Overcast with some late showers today.....around 22C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2008)

-2 C and snowing! Been snowing for several hours now!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 21, 2008)

4°C and storm, rain etc. Luckily no snow as it could be very likely that we would be stuck at home and with my wife in the last few days of her pregnancy....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2008)

Good luck with the pregnancy!

Right now temp is -1 and snowing.


----------



## Erich (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad you are getting some snow Chris........finally, but isn;t this a bit early in the season ?

50F light winds perfect day with about 15 other cyclists on a hilly 50 miler


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2008)

Snowed overnight the night before last then melted during the day. Last night it rained and now it is clear but cold. It is snowing on the hills.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2008)

Erich said:


> Glad you are getting some snow Chris........finally, but isn;t this a bit early in the season ?
> 
> 50F light winds perfect day with about 15 other cyclists on a hilly 50 miler



Yeah it is a bit early, but I do not mind. The snow is melting away though because the temps have rissen to about 3 C now.

That is okay, this weekend I will get to see lots of snow down in the Bayrische Wald.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Nov 24, 2008)

Low 50's for the highs this week, lows in the 20's.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2008)

About minus1; been cloaked in freezing fog since yesterday morning.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 30, 2008)

Fine early this morning then rain started falling tonight


----------



## Denahue (Dec 8, 2008)

Snow flurries off and on all day. Worked down in Delta county. When I got back home it was a bit cool, mid 30's, but dry. Book cliffs, and the Grand Mesa are showing snow.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 8, 2008)

Up in Vermont right now. Just went skiing at Burke. It was -8 at the base and -12 at the top. Its a bit below freezing at college too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2008)

It's been unusually nice here during the day, right around 68 and getting down to the upper 30's at night.

Been real foggy in the mornings, but you just can't beat the sunsets this time of year!

This is one I grabbed yesterday evening.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2008)

8) 

Nice shot mate!

raining all today


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 9, 2008)

It was 60F on Sunday - last night we got hammered - about 6 inches of snow on the ground this morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2008)

Cold, less than 5C/40F. Clear skies, frost in the morning that persists throughout the day, snow flurries on the hills. Hope to be skiing when I go home for Christmas (and after finals).


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful sunny day 27C...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2008)

Pretty much exactly the same as yesterday (has been like this for over a week) except a bit more snow on the hills...


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2008)

freezing fog at 31F, slight breeze - feels real good under those panties ........


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2008)

The first really cold weather is due this weekend. -21°C / -6°F


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2008)

It's 29 right now, but it's supposed to warm up rather quickly tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 10, 2008)

hot most of today then heard its gonna rain tonight,Perfect!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

Currently 17C and raining steadily for the past 3-4 hours, something we haven't had for a while.....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

It's snowing now....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2008)

Been snowing for 2 days now. Man I love it! It is supposed to continue snowing all tonight and all day tomorrow as well. Man it is beautiful outside.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

Wonderful.... Unfortunately, here it's raining now and all snow melted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice shots Wojtek and Chris....still drizzling here too had about 10mm haven't had this much rain for ages....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2008)

You guys are just treasing me with your winter wanderlands!! 

to make things worse the weather today was really crappy


cloudy with small patches of blue sky

Please weatherman send me snow or a heavy rain storm 

I doubt it though in summer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2008)

-1 C and still snowing! I have some great pics that I will post up when I get back from Duesseldorf on Sunday.


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2008)

Christkindlmarkt Chris ? have fun and get a load of cooked wursts and Glühwein 

well winter is suppose to hit tonight with 4-6 inchs by Sunday on the ground.........I've been waiting for it, the house is decorated and it will look amazing if the white stuff comes on, up to several feet in the Cascades predicted.

Bill should get more than me in the lowlands


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2008)

Schneeman anyone ? snowing here like a bandit


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 14, 2008)

Winter has definitely arrived. We’ve had 2 days if light snowfall [about 4”] which blew around making some drifts. Had to clear drifts by the driver side door and rear of my vehicle. Got down to -31°C / -28°F and our high will be -28°C / -17°F. It’s supposed to warm up a bit in a week!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> Christkindlmarkt Chris ? have fun and get a load of cooked wursts and Glühwein



No I went to Duesseldorf for a concert. We did stop at the Christmas Market in Duesseldof and in Aschaffenburg on the way home.


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2008)

any pics yet Chris ?

38F, calm the snow is rising sadly but it is gorgeous for what I can see through the base layer of clouds, the hills are dusted white/grey


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I took a few pics. I will post them up later.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2008)

It's 38F here too, and beginning to snow...


----------



## Erich (Dec 14, 2008)

glad you're getting some white stuff Grau...........about bloody time, when was it last in Redding ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 14, 2008)

It snowed a little in town last year, and we thought we were off to a good and wet year, but the rain stopped in late winter...

Last time it really snowed hard here in town though, was back in '03.

I'll include a shot taken from my balcony of my parking lot taken almost 5 years ago, to the day. And this was how my Monday started...note my buried little black BMW 320i off to the right...

I sure as heck hope we don't have a repeat!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 15, 2008)

Really nice weather right now ,its cloudy while being nice and warm .Meant to be hail ,thunder and lightning later on........PARTY!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 15, 2008)

28 degrees with just flurries running about.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 15, 2008)

Cold as hell - 3F.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 15, 2008)

Erich said:


> Christkindlmarkt Chris ? have fun and get a load of cooked wursts and Glühwein
> 
> well winter is suppose to hit tonight with 4-6 inchs by Sunday on the ground.........I've been waiting for it, the house is decorated and it will look amazing if the white stuff comes on, up to several feet in the Cascades predicted.
> 
> Bill should get more than me in the lowlands



It was up to my knees an hour ago Monday afternoon. Wolfies love it. Bounding leaps as they chase each other playing Tag. looking at Mt Grayback in my backyard, covered completely. Coldest December since I have been here.

Be glad to get back in Texas for a couple of weeks after Xmas.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Cold as hell - 3F.



That should be against the law!

I have no use for any weather that's below 50°


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2008)

Warmer than it has been but still less than 10C. Rain forecast although I haven't seen any sign of it. Snow is melting


----------



## Erich (Dec 16, 2008)

Bill is probably frozen in ice now with his wolfies........ 8) 

19F and windy, clear so figure the windchill. I'm brave thought I was going out in my speedo only to cycle.............nah important digits might pay the dues

I'll wait a couple of hours till it's 30F, the hills are frozen popsicles of white delight - gorgeous


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 17, 2008)

Our cold spell ain't going to break before Xmas!!!
We're running -10 to -20°C below normal daytime highs.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 19, 2008)

Miserably wet I usually love rain but I just want a warm day!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2008)

About 30 degree's here today. Took these after I cleand off the drive way of the back side of the house and my son playing in the snow. Still snowing out right now.


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2008)

It is so cold here that I had to turn off the air conditioning unit.  
Two weeks ago it was snowing here in SE Texas. Last week it was freezing. Mon and Tuseday it was raining and now it is 70. Christmas Eve and 70 outside, must be global warming... Well that is the weather in SE Texas.

DBII


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2008)

Dunno what the temp is....(12.45am) but it's raining and we are getting lightning and rather loud claps of thunder....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2008)

At 0940 in da beach, the temp is 47F, but there is a brisk wind, so it feels
like it's 43F. High today of 50F, with rain in the evening.

Charles


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2008)

Monday:Had to take my can to the body shop and it was very cold and snowing hard with near white-out conditions.
Tuesday: Still cold and blowing hard which made lots of snow drifts.
Wednesday:Cold, cloudy with ice fog as I went to pick up my van. Got stuck in a snow drift coming out of the body shop driveway! The guys from the shop and a guy clearing the snow from the parking lot got me out. 
Thursday: Temperatures back to normal but still cloudy.
Today: Sunny with nearly no wind. A nice day at last!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2008)

It's been unusually sunny here today, very like the weather in the French Alps, good vis for skiing or flying. It's rather cold though; not the cold some of you guys get, but that horrible, damp, penetrating cold. Half expecting snow on the hills surrounding me, but nothing yet. I just hope that 2009 is better weather than this year; it's been miserable all year, apart from a total of about ten days, spread over the months!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 26, 2008)

Sunny and warm...... ...off to the beach


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 1, 2009)

Hasn't been warm enough for a crust to form on all the snow we've had. The result is that the snowdrifts just get rearranged into a new angle or location and that makes driving even more 'fun'.


----------



## v2 (Jan 1, 2009)

snowing... -4C


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2009)

It's -6c here, and misty. No snow, but lots of ice, with an east wind making it feel colder. Not as low a temp as some places, but b****y cold for the UK?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2009)

Bl**dy rippa day, bright sunny day 24C..


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 2, 2009)

Same here Wayne ,heard it got to 31 but then it started to absolutely piss down a few hours ago!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2009)

Here on the east coast the temp is 31 F [-1C] and clear. Suppose to warm 
up to about 36 and rain later today.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 2, 2009)

It been kind of nice here, a bit windy but tomorrow its suppoed to get colder and maybe snow. Yesterday it was about 55F, supposed to get over 60F today.


----------



## fw190killa (Jan 2, 2009)

new to this site just like to say hi. hope to meet some new people

anyone into collecting diecast?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 2, 2009)

fw190killa said:


> new to this site just like to say hi. hope to meet some new people


Welcome - please go here first....

Basic - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2009)

too warm at 45F and cloudy, snow way up on the hills


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2009)

Mother Nature is blessing us with a few more cm of fine powdery snow [we've got lots a;ready]. If it gets windy again, the drifts will get even bigger and deeper!  It's time to pray for a 'Chinook' to clear of the streets and highways.

Weather Elements: The Chinook


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2009)

Low today was -12C (10F) and it is -5C (23F) at the moment. Very icy outside. I lost control of my Jeep today on black ice coming home from Bowling Practice. Fortunately I did not hit anyone or anything.

Tonight the temp is supposed to drop to -20 (-4F) and then tomorrow after warming up a bit -8C (17F) to -2C (28F) we are supposed to get a strong winter storm that will last until Monday night bringing lots of snow.


----------



## renrich (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowing lightly with temps around freezing and supposed to be that way next couple of days. Hitting black ice not fun and glad you got her under control.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 3, 2009)

Something snuck in during the night and the over night low was -33°C [-27°F] instead of -20°C [-4°F]


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Just started snowing - 27F.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 4, 2009)

Huge Thunderstorn yesterday(sorta had a bit of a party)

then Today was blue skys and got to 18


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2009)

Not as cold as where some of you guys are, but cold enough for the UK, at -4, dropping to an expected -7 tonight here in the North (well, North-ish!). Warmer in London, apparently -1.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2009)

Weather: too bloody warm. Should be -10°C, but no....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Weather: too bloody warm. Should be -10°C, but no....



I would think it would be colder up there as well. It is very cold down here. Between -5C and -15C and snow.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2009)

We're close to the sea which is still warm. We had some decent freezing weather last week and we have 4-6 cm of ice. I've been skating (Hollands sport no. 1) for the last 3 days on shallow waters (just enough ice to support me), but it seems to warm up a little and getting above the 0°C mark


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

The city snowplows finally got around to my part of the city today. Now we've got big ridges of plowed snow down the middle of the streets and roadways.


----------



## v2 (Jan 4, 2009)

was snowing all day... temp. around -8C...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2009)

Temp went down again, -15°C, it's the coldest night in 12 years. Maybe we'll get a nice elfstedentocht or so (wishful thinking)


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2009)

The snow's blowing around a bit today and the drifts are getting wider and deeper. Temp. is-5°C / +23°F. Some of the drifts around fences and retaining walls are high enough to make snow caves in. Brings back my childhood days.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2009)

-10C and snowing slightly. Been snowing for 2 days now.


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2009)

send the snow here please. 50F and cloudy breezy


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2009)

Erich said:


> send the snow here please. 50F and cloudy breezy



You can have mine, I hate snow, it spoils the ice.


----------



## seesul (Jan 6, 2009)

v2 said:


> was snowing all day... temp. around -8C...



the same here yesterday...they speak about - 22°C in forecast for Friday...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 6, 2009)

Blue skys at first then turned to rain! max of 17


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2009)

-9 C and clear. The snow has stopped but we are covered in snow and ice.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2009)

Temp in the high 40's with rain.

Charles


----------



## v2 (Jan 6, 2009)

-15C now....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 6, 2009)

Swealtering ,meant to get into the high 20's


----------



## spit5 (Jan 7, 2009)

Monday -18 C 
Tuesday -19 C 
This morning -16 C


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2009)

-1c with freezing rain and snow it'll take about 20 minute to chip ice off windows this AM , I'll just start it now and let them melt


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2009)

Spi5 is right very cold here and the Winter is advancing.A couple of pics when snowing and after.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2009)

You can keep the snow in Pila, Wojtek. In Virginia Beach, today it is 67F
and raining. Expected to go to 70F. Nice January weather !!

Today's forecast 
Current conditions (as of 9:56 AM) 
Mostly Cloudy 69°F
Feels like: 69°F


Barometer: 29.4 in 
Dewpoint: 62° 
Humidity: 78% 
Visibility: 10 miles 
Precip in last hr: NA 
Precip last 24 hrs: 0.39 in 
Wind: 29 mph SSW 
Sunrise: 7:17 AM 
Sunset: 5:03 PM 
UV Index: 1 Low 
Observed at Virginia Beach, Oceana, Naval Air Station.

All times shown are local to Virginia Beach.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2009)

cloudy, 45F it's too warm slight breeze and I have to work in this humidity


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2009)

-7 C and overcast and small snow flurries every once in a while.


----------



## renrich (Jan 7, 2009)

In the Rockies here to day, 30s F, bright sunshine, 13 last night 40s tomorrow, hope to play golf tomorrow one hour south of here.


----------



## Erich (Jan 7, 2009)

south wind maybe north it's so screwy out right now, 63F and it should be 35F


----------



## Pisis (Jan 7, 2009)

It had stopped to snow here today after three and a half days!


----------



## renrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Learned today we had 42 inches of snow in December which is well above average. Temps have been well below average.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 8, 2009)

You guys have all got snow and for the past 2 days it hasn't dropped below 20 degress ,apparently it got up to 40 yesterday

I've been sleeping outside..


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 9, 2009)

It was pretty today at about 65. Supposed to get to 70 tomorrow, then Saturday it's not supposed to get out of the 40's.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 9, 2009)

-21C!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 9, 2009)

Bad news…a few more cm of dry powdery snow yesterday.
Good news….city crews were out today clearing the large piles of snow from the middle of the roads.
Bad news….the wind is blowing hard and yesterday’s snow is making new drifts.  
At least the temperatures are near normal.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2009)

-12 C and clear but everything is covered in ice and snow. Going to be a great day for the Sauna.


----------



## Erich (Jan 11, 2009)

Chris and others in Europe, anyone care to take some pics of the scenery to post here ? freezing fog here on a dark dank morn at 7.31am


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2009)

If I can remember to take my camera when I go out, I will get some.

It will probably be better in another week. We are supposed to have a big cold front coming through, bringing snow for 5 days straight.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 11, 2009)

Windy today and mostly sunny' Temperature is above freezing and the snow is melting. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2009)

The wind howled all night and into mid-morning. Nearly calm now and cloudless. I've got all of my windows open a bit for the first time in weeks!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cold, Cold, Cold!!!!! High of -4F today.


----------



## Erich (Jan 13, 2009)

not cold enough though we have been having frozen fog every morn, fun pruning fruit trees covered in white lace. it's still in the 30'sF here thought trying to peek a wee bit of sun


----------



## v2 (Jan 13, 2009)

-10C at 10PM... Cold!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2009)

-7C and clear.

Next week we are supposed to get a week of snow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2009)

Cracked 41.1C (106F) here yesterday....just a tad warm....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2009)

Overcast, cloudy and cold (-2C). Hopefully it is snowing on the hills though.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 14, 2009)

Regualr heat wave this moring, wake up temp was -4F, windchill of -20f or so. Better than the -14 yesterday morning, Global Warming at work I guess


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 14, 2009)

Yo-yo weather right now. +8°C yesterday, -11°C today and the +10 to +13°C for the rest of the week.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2009)

-3 C and overcast.

It snowed a little bit today.


----------



## Bernhart (Jan 16, 2009)

-27 c and windy, but sunny


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 16, 2009)

-18F when I looked this morning. Expecting a heat wave of +20F this weekend, that will feel tropical compared to the last few days.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunny, but 14F, wind chill -2F.

Going down to the single digits tonight.

TO


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 16, 2009)

Meanwhile, in England it's a bit like this...

The Weather In Jolly Old London


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 19, 2009)

Had a enjoyable thunderstorm day before yesterday,Today it looks like it may rain ,Overcast 

My kind of weather!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 24, 2009)

After a week of above freezing highs we've had a return of the cold weather for 4 days. It's supposed to get back to above 'normal' temps by Tues.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2009)

half an hour ago at 1.48pm our high was 45.5C......113.9F


----------



## dreif13 (Jan 28, 2009)

14C...raining 7 days...a lot of rain..


----------



## Heinz (Jan 28, 2009)

Its 42C here in Melbourne and will be higher oveer the next 4-5 days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2009)

Topped out at 45.7C...highest temp here in Adelaide in 70 years...


----------



## Heinz (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw that on the news Wayne 

We topped 43.5C with 43+ predicted tomorrow. Strong winds too, not good for the firey's.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2009)

I tell ya Wayne, it felt like 60C out in the rail yards today. Not the best place to work during a heatwave!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2009)

That sounds very warm! Can you ship some over here, I'm b****y freezing!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 28, 2009)

Last night had the biggest snowstorm of the season (2 inches). Turned to rain this morning, 38F and now nothing but slush.

TO


----------



## Heinz (Jan 28, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> I tell ya Wayne, it felt like 60C out in the rail yards today. Not the best place to work during a heatwave!



Take care mate!

A lot of the suburban Melbourne lines have been buckling, mind I think its mostly to poor maintenance


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2009)

44.3C today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2009)

Slight relief today, back to 43.4C.....hope you're keepin' out of the sun Andy...?

All sorts of sh!t failing here Alex...with the heat....


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hows your power Wayne?

100,000 have had no power for most the day west of Melbourne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2009)

Hasn't affected me at all, home or at work....but plenty of others have had power down through the night and day...


----------



## <simon> (Jan 29, 2009)

We had a power outage earlier this evening...
Got to 45.2 here today (East Gippsland, Victoria), looks like tomorrow is going to be more or less the same!
Wouldn't be took bad but we have some local basturd (excuse language!) who seems intent on lighting fires whenever we have a bad day...
See what happens...

How are you guys going down in Melbourne Heinz? Apparently you're a bit short on electricity...?

Good luck for the rest of the week!

Simon


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I've been ok luckily but theres been a few fires floating around as well. 

Glad to see you back around the place Simon and take care mate!


----------



## Erich (Jan 29, 2009)

sunny and windy at 41F too lazy to post this link on the global warming thread wherever that is.............

interesting eh ?

Weather Channel Founder Blasts Gore Over Global Warming Campaign - Presidential Politics | Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 29, 2009)

About 0° C here today but.... Wind, wind and more wind! We had a weather alert Monday warning of winds of 80 kmph with gusts to 110 kmph [pushing 70 mph] and we did until mid-morning. The winds dropped off to 60 to 70 kmph until Wed night. Lighter winds yesterday, but back to the 60 to 70 kmph today. Blah!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2009)

45.1C today


----------



## <simon> (Jan 30, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Glad to see you back around the place Simon and take care mate!



Thats very good of you to notice my absence Heinz! Thankyou...

Been reasonably busy lately but with the start of school things should return to normal...

So it got to 45 again today down in Melbourne? Ouch! We got up to 44.3 today, but cooling down now... Hopefully it wont be as hot tomorrow as i think i have to play tennis...

They're forcasting thunderstorms this evening so cross fingers they won't start any new fires!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 30, 2009)

Take care in the heat man. I usually play cricket but I'm kinda glad I'm not playing this season.

Fingers sure are crossed with the storms.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry to be sending you this lovely weather Guys, look forward to more, 43 plus again here today!


----------



## Bill G. (Jan 30, 2009)

Here in Southern Michigan, USA, I have been busy today shoveling 3 to 4 inches of that white Global Warming off of the driveway. The piles on the side of the drive keep getting higher and higher!

The snow is what we call Lake Effect. That is when cold air passes over the "warmer" open water of Lake Michigan. It picks up the moisture and drops it over the colder land, like here!

While I was out shoveling earlier, it would be snowing like heck one moment and bright sunshine the next. And a few moments later, snowing! 

Fortunately, it is light dry snow. That is the stuff skiers love! But I don't ski!

The temps are about 20F with a single digit wind chill.

We are to finally get above freezing this weekend. Then back to below freezing next week.

To our Aussie friends, want to cool off, come here!

Bill G.


----------



## <simon> (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for your offer Bill, but luckily we've come out of our recording breaking heat-wave...

Correct me if i'm wrong Heinz, but wasn't that the worst heat wave since records began in 1855?? Pretty sure thats at i heard on the radio...

Anyway, was a lovely 20 here today, with drizzle patches all day...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2009)

Its up there mate. Pretty gusty today mid 30s but boy does it feel cooler.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2009)

We cracked another 40C again today....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2009)

Hope you cracked a cold one to battle it Wayne!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 2, 2009)

The bad news…very windy again. The good news…it’s a Chinook, so the temps are above freezing. It’s also pushing a major cold front to the east of southern Alberta. You guys in the mid-west will feel it!!!


----------



## muller (Feb 2, 2009)

-1C here with 3 inches of snow, makes a change from rain!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 2, 2009)

Man I would kill for bit of rain Muller 

Our water tank is near empty.


----------



## muller (Feb 3, 2009)

Bet those Firefighters down there wished it would rain! Been watching reports on the forest fires.


----------



## Erich (Feb 3, 2009)

drought again in Aussie land ? yes we are high and dry as well 60F days, no rain, this morn freezing fog-damp. no fun to work in. the rest of the valley is 48F and clear and balmy .....weird


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well
I got into work this morning and was making my way home again an hour later. Lots of snow and they didn't want us getting stranded at work. This would require an awful lot of snow on my part as all I have to do to get home is walk across a field.

Still, had a pleasant day doodling around the house.


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm on holiday until Friday, looks like I picked the right week for it as I have a 30 mile commute into Coventry every day and it would be no fun in this weather, especially yesterday when no-one seemed to have prepared for the snow at all.

It hasn't snowed here again today, but most of yesterday's fall is still on the ground.


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 3, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> I'm on holiday until Friday, looks like I picked the right week for it as I have a 30 mile commute into Coventry every day and it would be no fun in this weather, especially yesterday when no-one seemed to have prepared for the snow at all.
> 
> It hasn't snowed here again today, but most of yesterday's fall is still on the ground.


It's barely stopped here today
there's also a thick base of laden cloud overhead, could be more on the way


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 3, 2009)

Whereabouts are you Colin? Either in the south-east or around the Pennines somewhere I'm guessing


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 3, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> Whereabouts are you Colin? Either in the south-east or around the Pennines somewhere I'm guessing


I'm a north-eastern lad
but living and working in S Wales


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, the Pennines was almost a half-good guess then!


----------



## Amsel (Feb 3, 2009)

68F and sunny. A beautiful day. Low thirties at night and 70 in the day. Beats the hell out of July weather.


----------



## v2 (Feb 3, 2009)

0C, and snowing a little....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2009)

It's snowing it's proverbial a$$ off rite now!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2009)

Amsel said:


> 68F and sunny. A beautiful day. Low thirties at night and 70 in the day. Beats the hell out of July weather.



Almost sounds like the weather here in Redding, right now...

Been in the mid 30's at night with about 70 degrees and sunny during the day...I know we need the rain, but man, you just can't beat this weather!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2009)

The snow here has melted, although some is still clinging here and there, and more is forecast. It's been around 2 degrees today, and has now dropped to minus 2, due minus 3. The hills above me (West edge of Pennines) are still snow covered, and look very nice in the sun - just wish I was more mobile at the moment, and could drive up to the forest to get some photo's.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 4, 2009)

30C with moderate winds.

A nice change from the higher temps however they are returning on weekend.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 5, 2009)

Blue skys with scathered cloud

25+ degress


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2009)

A nice day today around 33C...but tomorrow add 10C!....here we go again!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2009)

Same here Wayne.

43C+ with strong northern winds, man I hope no fires start this will not be a good day.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 5, 2009)

20sF today (too cold)

30s Friday

40s Saturday

50s Sunday (that's more like it)

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 5, 2009)

In Denver Co today...almost 65F

Went flying - great day!!!

Supposed to snow this Sunday!


----------



## sturmer (Feb 6, 2009)

clouded, little sun not much and its about 9°C. tomorrow freezing temperature with clouds and rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, cracked 43 Plus again today.....airconditioner workin' overtime today!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2009)

Varied between 0 and 2C (32-37F). On and off snow especially higher up with lots of wind in the 40mph (65kph) area.


----------



## Clave (Feb 6, 2009)

Snow is being a nightmare in the whole UK this week - we don't cope very well, and it's the worst conditions for 18 years - roads, railways, airports closing all over the place, and 3,000 schools...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, Clave's right. It's not so much the actual snow but, Britain being damp, we get lots of ice, with a thin covering of snow on top. Result - chaos!
The temperature where I am at the moment is -4, which is cold enough for the UK, and made worse by a strong cold wind during the day. Not as bad as where some of you guys are, but when it comes suddenly, we feel it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2009)

Cracked 41.5C at 11am...then the high winds started and the temp has slowly dropped back to the low 30's....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

Cracked 46.4C today with reports of up to 47.5 on the otherside of Melbourne.

Very high winds (60-80km/ph). Victoria has been in a state of emergency for Fire risk.

I'm currently watching a lot of smoke wafting across my area from fires about 30kms away.


----------



## <simon> (Feb 7, 2009)

Its about 30 here now but it got to 46 eariler... Still blowing a gale. Theres a big fire to our south-west, unfortunately thats exactly where the wind is coming from. We've been told to expect heavy smoke and ember attack so its going to be a long night!

Good luck to those brave firies...!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

Take care Simon mate!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2009)

Yep, I hope you guys in that area are OK. Take care.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah...take care Simon. keep ya head down mate!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 7, 2009)

Seeing a lot of lightning around then peninsula where I live at the moment, fingers cross there isn't any strikes. Its all timber dry dense bush, perfect fuel.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2009)

Temp down to the mid 20's this week, nice relief from the 40's.....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 9, 2009)

46F Sunny

Might get even warmer by the middle of the week. Not bad for Feb.

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 9, 2009)

37 yesterday ,Overcast today with possible rain


----------



## Amsel (Feb 9, 2009)

80F today. Spring like weather.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2009)

We are being battered by a strong winter storm at the moment. We have heavy Orkan winds and a snow and ran mix. Supposed to turn to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Amsel (Feb 19, 2009)

Getting in the 80's now. Spring is coming.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2009)

Well it snowed for the last 3 days. We have several feet of snow outside. They shut the airfield down on Tuesday and we all were told to stay home. 

Right now it is not snowing and is -8 C.


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 19, 2009)

Right now it is windy and cold - +20F. And we are having lake effect snow off of Lake Michigan. So one moment it is bright sunshine and then heavy, blowing snow. Sometimes both! Just normal Michigan weather here.

Bill G.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2009)

Pissing down ,Just went for a very nice drive


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Current Weather Conditions:
Air Force Academy, CO, United States 
(KAFF) 38-58N 104-49W 1999M 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conditions at Feb 19, 2009 - 02:55 PM ESTFeb 19, 2009 - 01:55 PM CSTFeb 19, 2009 - 12:55 PM MSTFeb 19, 2009 - 11:55 AM PSTFeb 19, 2009 - 10:55 AM ASTFeb 19, 2009 - 09:55 AM HST
2009.02.19 1955 UTC 
Wind from the SSE (160 degrees) at 13 MPH (11 KT) gusting to 23 MPH (20 KT) 
Visibility 10 mile(s) 
Sky conditions clear 
Temperature 41.9 F (5.5 C) 
Dew Point 3.4 F (-15.9 C) 
Relative Humidity 19% 
Pressure (altimeter) 30.16 in. Hg (1021 hPa) 
ob KAFF 191955Z AUTO 16011G20KT 10SM CLR 05/M16 A3016 RMK AO2 SLP238 T00551159


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2009)

Calling for heavy snow tomorrow, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## Pisis (Feb 21, 2009)

It is snowing with rain constantly for three days.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2009)

Snow and snow all day long...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2009)

Today in the morning it appeared the winter got back.Fortunately, for some hours only.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2009)

Raining and the temp is 39 F. Suppose to rain all week-end.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2009)

Clear, chance of some rain. 8-12C.


----------



## Erich (Mar 13, 2009)

beautiful W ~

53F and warming up, may just be the warmest day of the 09 year today before the wet front comes in later this eve. 

hey Chris post some pics of the place in the snow please


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2009)

We just got hosed by a deluge yesterday!

6" of cold rain fell in less than 12 hours here on the west side of town. On the east side of town, they only recieved .09"...total insanity.

A 26 year old guy was killed when he tried to take a shortcut across one of the many creeks here in town. He was swept away by the torrent and drowned.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2009)

Sunny and clear with some clouds. Around 10C.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2009)

It was a sunny day but cold with severe blowing window.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2009)

After a hazy, cool start, it turned into a beautiful, clear and sunny day, around 16 degrees - amazing for this area at this time of year!


----------



## muller (Mar 18, 2009)

Same here today Terry, 18 deg C at 14:00 on the thermometer at work! It's supposed to be like this till the weekend


----------



## Sweb (Mar 18, 2009)

I live due east of Orlando, Florida. I never pay attention to the weather. A couple nights this winter it dropped to near-freezing but by the time I left for work it was in the shirt-sleeves temps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2009)

26C today fine and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty much the same as the other day. 8-10C and clear with sunny skies not too many clouds.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2009)

We are going through typical early German spring weather. It is 10 to 15 C one minute and then it is snowing the next. I went to lunch today in a t shirt because it was over 60F and then on the way back it was snowing.


----------



## Erich (Mar 19, 2009)

sounds like Orygun man. 40F when I took off in the fog for a 30miler on the bike, now it's partly cloudy with sun peering into the east side of my abode. heard on the news if they are right.......most likely not, that expect snow on the hills this weekend


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2009)

It was quite cold here today 2-1 °C .But in the midday clouds appeared and the temperature got down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2009)

Currently around 15C here at the moment...but will rise to 30C...another fine and sunny day coming!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 21, 2009)

Pissed down this morning heavily overcast at the present ,Hopefully get more rain later


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2009)

Cloudy and muggy today, threatened to rain but didn't...when the sun did come out topped out at 35C.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2009)

It was drizzling almost all day long.Again dark and grey.And cold.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2009)

Patchy clouds with some sunshine. Around 10C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2009)

Very strong winds and heavy rain. Going to be an interesting drive to work tomorrow through the woods.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 23, 2009)

Windy as hell. It was gusting to about 40 mph. Supposed to bring rain in tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

Grey and it's still raining.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like what we had today Wojtek....overcast and yes we actually had some rain..not much but some is better than nothing!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

It's snowing now.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2009)

Overcast and cloudy, no rain but still not very warm. Around 10C.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 24, 2009)

40F and sunny today. Temps will range 50 to 60 the next few days, lots of sun, no precip.

TO


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

Now The Sun is shining...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2009)

Woke up to the white fields of snow. Today it rained and snowed on and off all day.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

Just like here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2009)

It is snowing again. This is the part of spring that I do not like. One day it is snowing and the next day it is 65 F and then the next it is raining.

Then again it is not uncommon to have all 3 of these conditions in one day during Spring over here.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2009)

Today it was a sunny day but cold.The temperature about -1 °C in the morning but later +2/+3 °C.


----------



## sturmer (Mar 26, 2009)

well the weather for today and the rest of the week here is, rain rain rain rain a bit of sun for 5 mins and rain again. some heavy winds of 70-80 km/h.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2009)

Sunny with some clouds. Cooler than the last couple of days, around 7C.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Bilzzard Warning Today!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 26, 2009)

42F light rain, dreary day

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 26, 2009)

Right now it is raining and high winds.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Blue skys with scattered cloud 

To sunny for my liking!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)

Miserable. Less than 10C and heavy rain.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Last week 70F - last night 2 feet of snow! Now its sunny, 30F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

29C today, fine and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2009)

Varies between rain, sun, hail and sleety snow. Around 5C.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2009)

Similar to Gnomey's but without the rain and snow. Also a little bit warmer.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2009)

Friday it was 70 degrees, then a cold front blew in. Wind gust have been 40-45mph all weekend, though calmer now. Lows back in the upper 30s, but it's supposed to get up towards 70 again today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2009)

Spent the weekend in Hamburg. Cold and rainy the whole time!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 29, 2009)

60F and sunny - all the snow we got Thursday and Friday is melting.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2009)

Currently in Lillehammer, Norway. It is clear and cold (subzero) with a possibility of snow, should be excellent skiing tomorrow .


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2009)

Here in Va. Beach, we are under a severe thunderstorm warning. There
are storms to the SW of us and they are moving NE at 35 MPH. In about
an hour it should be very noisey and kinda nasty outside. Temp at 1220 
is 58F.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2009)

Bl**dy beautiful day today fine and sunny 25C


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 15, 2009)

In a word.....lousy!

Rain, wind, cold.

TO


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a very warm and sunny day.The Spring has come.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 19, 2009)

This morning, in Va. Beach, the temp is 69 [at 0950], expected to go to the
high 70's. The weather is CAVU, no breeze. Need to cut the lawn before it gets hot.

Charles


----------



## v2 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice, sunny day, 20C.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty much the same as v2 except a little colder, around 14C.


----------



## Pong (Apr 22, 2009)

At its best...Raining for three days straight. Previous weather conditions were around 36c. Pretty cold and wet here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

Bl**dy beautiful sunny day today around 26C...expecting RAIN over the next few days....we will see....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful sunny day for the most part, bit cloudy now. Around 15C.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 24, 2009)

Monday +23°C / 74°F. Tuesday +25°C / 77°F
Yesterday +13°C / 55°F until just after sunset when it dropped to 0°C /32°F and there was 4cm of snow on the ground which was 10cm by this morning. Back to normal in a few days they say.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Sh!t it actually rained as predicted!....had more rain in the past 24 hours than the entire year so far...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2009)

The sunny nice days of earlier in the week have disappeared . Last two days have been cloudy with some light rain ~12C.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 24, 2009)

Weather is finally taking a turn for the better.

66F Sunny today. Saturday forecast is 82 and sunny, Sunday 86 and sunny.

Hope it stays. Opening my pool next Tuesday.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

been p!ssing down again today... had 24mm, 22mm and 12mm the past 2 1/2 days....thats more than double what we have had for the whole year to date!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2009)

Cloudy, but no rain. About 80


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 25, 2009)

80 degrees here today.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 25, 2009)

In Va. Beach, it went up to 88 degrees F, today. At 2100 it's still 81 F !!
and, of course, no breeze.

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 25, 2009)

The high was 91 degrees up in Vermont! Generally was in the 80's.


----------



## Pong (Apr 26, 2009)

Still cold and wet, around 29c.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 29, 2009)

At 1120 in Va. Beach, the temp is 58F, going up to 68-70F. Little bit of
a breeze, sky is party cloudy. Or is that partly sunny ?? No rain 
forecast til late tomorrow...

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 29, 2009)

It is in the 50's today.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2009)

Sunny with clouds. Around 12C. Rained this morning with rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2009)

A very sunny day.The temperature 27 Celsious degrees without the wind.Forests suffer from the dry weather cos' there haven't been rainfalls recently.


----------



## airboiy (Apr 30, 2009)

~79-81F rainy and cloudy. the Derby Parade's probably going to be rained out here in Louisville,Ky

Not good at all


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

Still Cavock hot and dry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Spring weather here in Sweden is nice and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2009)

Rained all day, around 14C. Same forecast for tomorrow and the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

Cloudy for most of the day, 17C had some afternoon rain....


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2009)

At 1620, in Va. Beach, the temp is 78 F. Rain and T-storms predicted
for the afternoon, evening, and night. Suppose to rain off and on all
week. The winds are from the S. at 10-15 MPH.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 4, 2009)

The weather sucks. Mid 50sF and rain. At least the grass looks good!

TO


----------



## Pong (May 5, 2009)

Rainy. Two storms zeroing in from two directions, east and west. One storm leaves tommorow, another one goes in on the same day.


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2009)

It's been raining off and on all day here in Va. Beach. Temp is 59F. No 
wind. Sky is 100 percent overcast. Supose to continue like this til Thursday.

Charles


----------



## Doughboy (May 5, 2009)

Its been raining all day here in P.A.


----------



## gumbyk (May 5, 2009)

Windy, Rainy, Sunny, Calm, Cloudy, clear, hot, cold

and thats just in the last 2 hours!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2009)

Too hot, monsoon - tornado watch, then back to too hot.

How I miss the North!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

Been cold at night and cool during the day with wind and rain, almost like thunderstorm weather but without the flash-bang...

Can't complain though, we need the rain!


----------



## sturmer (May 6, 2009)

today its clouded windy, light rain (more like a mist) and arround 11°C


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2009)

Started off sunny then cloudy over and rained. Has rained on and off since then and is forecast to do so for the rest of the week.


----------



## ccheese (May 10, 2009)

Our four days of rain and T-storms has finally moved off the coast. Egad !
Is that sunshine ?? Looks like a beautiful Mother's Day, temps in the high 
70's, partly cloudy. Very little wind. All in all, a nice day...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2009)

17C today, overcast with a few showers....


----------



## Cota1992 (May 17, 2009)

Overcast with night rains and possible afternoon/evening thunderstorms and a cold front moving in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful and sunny day here in Ansbach today. Spent the day outside grilling in the garden. Now we have a really nice evening thunderstorm.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2009)

50 degrees and partly cloudy here in DC so far this morning- just the way I like it.


----------



## Doughboy (May 18, 2009)

50-60 degrees here in P.A.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 24, 2009)

Copenhagen today:
Fair, 59°F.
Wind: From SE at 5 mph.
Humidity: 77%.
Pressure: 30.00 in. ->
Dew Point: 52°F.
Visibility: 6.2 miles.
Sunrise: 4:44 AM.
Sunset: 9:31 PM.

WTF am I doing indoors?


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2009)

Sunny and blue skies for the first time in weeks, it is nice to see. About 16C.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

Today we had very sunny skies and a temp of 28 C/ 83 F. Supposed to be rather nice for quite some time with temps rising as high as 34 C/93 F later this week. Possible chance of Afternoon Thundershowers every day however.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

It's been absolutely crazy here lately. 65 - 88 degrees, just depending on the time of day, and ranging between sunny and raining, depending on the hour! Seriously. 20 minutes ago it was a downpour, now the sun is shining.


----------



## Doughboy (May 24, 2009)

It has been anywhere from 60-85 today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

Right now it is 27 C/80 F and sunny. Not a cloud in the sky.

Edit: We have now cracked 32 C/90 F for the day.


----------



## sabrina (May 30, 2009)

It's 1:26 in the morning...be going to sleep in a half hour or so...and it's still a great 84 degrees. It feels balmy and is great for midnight swims!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful sunny day around 17C...


----------



## Pong (Jun 1, 2009)

Heavy rain last night, cold at 29c.


----------



## Pong (Jun 5, 2009)

Still raining, and a strong wind from the south. Still around 25-29c.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice and cool this morning, about 60, which made for a nice motorcycle ride to work. Unfortunately, it will get up to 92 today so the ride home will be rather warm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2009)

Dunno what it got to today in melbourne...but it was damn cold...at least it hasn't rained......yet?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 5, 2009)

Rain today, sun tomorrow.

Looks like it will be sunny and 78F in Reading, PA tomorrow for World War II Weekend at the Mid-Atlantic Air Museum. 

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Bright Sun, light breeze and highs in the mid 70's. Too nice out there to be trapped inside at work all day.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 5, 2009)

In Va. Beach the temp is 66 F, with rain and T-storms, some severe....

Charles


----------



## sabrina (Jun 5, 2009)

88 and sunny but the day is still young. Probably high 90's...got a half day off...it's going to be a day for the pool and the gym.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

We're on the southern edge of the same weather CCheese is getting. Cool and overcast. Too bad it ain't gonna last.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2009)

Last week, I was sweating like a whore in church and this week it's been almost winter-like with rain (some snow in upper areas) and thunderstorms.

Kinda nice, really.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2009)

After the usual UK summer - three or four days of between 68 and 70 degrees - it's back to normal now; dull, cloudy, p***ing down with rain, and cold! It's more like winter, so it looks like Bacon was right; Britain doesn't have a climate, only weather!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 7, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Last week, I was sweating like a whore in church and this week it's been almost winter-like with rain (some snow in upper areas) and thunderstorms.
> 
> Kinda nice, really.


 I haven't heard that expression in a while.


Same weather going on here.


Wheelsup


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

Airframes said:


> After the usual UK summer - three or four days of between 68 and 70 degrees - it's back to normal now; dull, cloudy, p***ing down with rain, and cold! It's more like winter, so it looks like Bacon was right; Britain doesn't have a climate, only weather!



Yep, f*cking typical. Still waiting for the weather to come back to decent weather.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

Weather report on the news on Tuesday gave Wed a 30% chance of rain, and less than 10% today. Well....thunderstorms blew through all night last night, starting about 6:30pm-ish, and dumped enough rain that there are various neighborhoods in Dallas that are closed, as well as several roads, a highway, and (briefly) Baylor Hospital shut down from flooding. Its not raining at the moment (thank the Lord), but the news channels are runnin nuttin but radar pictures and roving reporters looking at downed trees/fences/signs and idiots stranded while trying to blast through closed roads (yes....morons got out, moved the DOT barricades, drove past them, got out, and replaced the barricades).

This is the kind of rainy, grey, dreary day that just cries out for me to go home and watch something like Schindler's List again. Bleah.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sunny, 19, high of 23. And I'm at work! Granted, if I was at home I'd be in my basement building my Corsair.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

Since I live next to the city RA lives in, just re-read his post!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 11, 2009)

Wet, damp, rain.

The mushrooms are sprouting!

TO


----------



## Amsel (Jun 11, 2009)

99F with an index of 104. Balmy and miserable.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2009)

In a word: SH*T! Heavy rain most of the day with some intervals of sunny with clouds. Only around 12C though which is terrible for what is meant to be summer dammit. It was wonderful the weekend before last, 23C and bright blue sunny skies, really hoping those 3 days weren't our lot for the summer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

Monsoons, and they hit 2 minutes before quitting time......dammit.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2009)

Cold, cloudy, patchy rain...currently about 12C


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2009)

Wet, wet, wet - in other words: Plenty of rain.
In fact, loads of it.

Picture from yesterday's weather news here in Denmark:







And the news in english article:
Rain, rain and more rain

Fortunately it isn't particularly cold, it's between 15 and 18 C, that's 59 to 65 F.


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2009)

stormy day in Poland today. About 15- 18C.


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2009)

Like BikerBabe said, *I'm siinging in the rain, lalalalal!!*


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 12, 2009)

Hot and shitty. Par for the course for the SE US.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2009)

Right now it is sunny and 19 C. Not too warm, but not too bad either. Been a very weird summer so far...


----------



## sabrina (Jun 19, 2009)

It's been sunny and in the 80's and 90's here in Chandler, AZ, but hearing from my family in Glenwood Springs, CO, it's been an odd summer with 50-something degree days and flooding.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

It got into the 90's today but the humidity is terrible right now, 57% according to the news.


Wheelsup


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 19, 2009)

Hot, hot, hot, hot. Why do I stay in Texas. 96-98 for highs, mid 70's for lows. 40-60% humidity. I hate Texas in the summer.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

Wanna swap Thor'? I think Bacon was right when he said Britain doesn't have a climate, only weather! It's supposed to be summer here, but apart from a couple of days when the sun dared to make an appearance, and actually started to make it seem to be hot, the rest of this year has been like the end of last year - cold, wet and bl**dy miserable! It's late June, and I've had to turn the central heating back on!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 29, 2009)

28 C/83 F, sunny and very humid - 85 %. Intolerable. *pants*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 29, 2009)

It 92 degrees (33 C) and climbing...
46% humidity which isn't helping either.


Wheels


----------



## trackend (Jun 29, 2009)

This afternoon one of our remote temperature sensors at work hit 42c /108f


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2009)

Overcast, windy, severe weather warning....increasing showers, possible thunderstorm....so weather is going down hill from here....


----------



## sabrina (Jun 30, 2009)

108 degrees.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2009)

Today we had a wonderful day.

33C/91F and not a cloud in the sky. Actually been this way since Saturday.

Tomorrow it is supposed to get warmer.

Right now the current situation is:

Time: 2011
Temp: 27C/81F
Not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2009)

Some clouds but otherwise a lovely day (except for the brief rain shower). Around 24C/75F.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2009)

Overcast and cool..........for Texas. 92 for today.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 30, 2009)

65-75 degrees and rainy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

Currently cold and wet around 12C...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2009)

Reached 34C/92F and humid and sunny all day. Looks like some thunder clouds are rolling in right now.

Temp at the moment is 24C/75F with a time of 2305.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's see....The weather here in NC....The same as it has been for over a month. Hot and Shitty! Gawd am I ready for fall!


----------



## Erich (Jul 1, 2009)

100F and wind from the south, thunderheads brewing in northern Cali that I can see from over the hills


----------



## sabrina (Jul 2, 2009)

Suddenly got very humid, with gusts of dusty wind and spectacular lightning strikes. I love monsoon season.  Rain almost nightly and great thunderstorms.


----------



## Pong (Jul 6, 2009)

Raining after a hot day yesterday.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2009)

Raining, it is depressing. Especially after great weather for the past week.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2009)

Man I wish it would rain.
It's been hot for the last two weeks or more.


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 7, 2009)

Cloudy with chance of thunderstorms.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

Chucking it down and lighting just nearly blew me wig off, instantanious bolt and clap 

???????????? hold on??????? that sounds like an STD caught in a toilet


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 9, 2009)

High 70's and sunny.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2009)

Sh!t of a day today...Overcast, raining, friggin cold...around 12C currently.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 10, 2009)

Shot from my balcony a few minutes ago, direction towards south-southwest.
Almost no wind at ground level, thunder rolling in the distance, no rain here and approx. 12-15 C. Brrrrr!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice shot BB.
Them clouds look berry berry angwey. (Elmer Fudd)
Did you get much wain ?

The buildings remind me of one of the objects in IL-2.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Jul 18, 2009)

Windy and rainy day. Around 25c.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 18, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Nice shot BB.
> Them clouds look berry berry angwey. (Elmer Fudd)
> Did you get much wain ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Wheelies. 
Them cloudies bere berry berry angwy, but *sigh* not much wain here! 
Dunno about the buildings, that's my everyday view from *with Lieutenant Gruber-accent*...my lil' balcony. 

Oh - the weather today: Showers, 18-22 C and little wind.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 18, 2009)

Its nice and sunny in south dakota. 8)

I just got back from florida.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 18, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Thanks Wheelies.
> Them cloudies bere berry berry angwy, but *sigh* not much wain here!
> Dunno about the buildings, that's my everyday view from *with Lieutenant Gruber-accent*...my lil' balcony.
> 
> Oh - the weather today: Showers, 18-22 C and little wind.



Wheelies 
A 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzEqlT58zNk_ reference no less.

Clear and Sunny 82 (28C) degress. Humidity at 48%
The high is supposed to be 97 (36C) today. 


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 18, 2009)

70'S and windy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2009)

110° (43c) yesterday, has been warm like this for about a week now, very low humidity.


----------



## trackend (Jul 20, 2009)

light cloud and sunny morning 16c (now 0619) but it will change cloud on the horizon slowly moving in


----------



## Pong (Jul 20, 2009)

Still raining! But this is better weather compared to the 39 degrees in May.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

beautiful sunny day today 21C warmest July day in some 7 years...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 21, 2009)

The park-like area near the local cemetary, which used to be the old airfield.
Very windy, fast moving low clouds, 18-20 C/64-68 F.
Nice photo weather.


----------



## v2 (Jul 22, 2009)

hot 33C


----------



## Pong (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pic, BikerBabe. 

Heck of a day, clouds are gone and the weather is hot.


----------



## seesul (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful sunny day but too hot here 36°C (97°F).


----------



## trackend (Jul 23, 2009)

sunny, light breeze 29c


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 23, 2009)

We had a heavy downpour today.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Raining.


----------



## imalko (Aug 1, 2009)

Sunny and very hot (38°C today).


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2009)

Fine sunny day 17C


----------



## stona (Aug 2, 2009)

Dry but cool with a little sun. Test match cricket here today . England have just been bowled out with a first innings lead, over Australia, of over a hundred runs. I know this is gibberish to our non commonwealth friends but two or three Aussie wickets this evening and who knows. happy days!

Steve


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

Forecast for today, issued Monday August 3 at 11:30 hours
A little rain with sunny spells. 
Maximum day temperatures around 21 degrees Celsius, minimum night temperatures around 12 degrees Celsius. 
Light to moderate winds.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2009)

Very strange weather here today. There's some blue stuff up above, with a bright object appearing now and then from behind white fluffy things. Haven't seen this sort of thing since last August! Not sure of the exact temperature, as the thermometer can't keep up with the changes, but I'm still wearing a woolen sweater!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 3, 2009)

100 today, 100 tomorrow, 100 the next 3 days after that. Uhhggg. I'm ready for fall.


----------



## Pong (Aug 5, 2009)

Rainin', Rainin' and Rainin' for over three days now.


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2009)

sunny and warm 30c


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2009)

fine day today, bit breezy....23C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2009)

Good day today. 28 C/82 F and sunny. Supposed to get warmer here in the next few days again.


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 6, 2009)

Haben Sie einen netten Tag, Adler


----------



## Pong (Aug 7, 2009)

Raining, fourth day....


----------



## Pong (Aug 7, 2009)

Stopped raining! Here comes the hot weather again!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 21, 2009)

in a word.. very hot. OK, so that's two. Temps in the low 90's F [that 33 - 34 C]. Very little breeze. Suppose to 
rain this weekend. Hurricane "Bill" wil be off the coast of VA-NC tomorrow and will cause high waves at Va Beach.
Waves 15-20 feet.... good for the surfers, but they are going to close the beach for the general public. "Bill" will
stay quite a ways off shore, so we won't be bothered with him.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2009)

Been pretty hot here lately. It has been in the 90s all week (which is pretty high for central europe). Peeked out at 96 yesterady for us (not the hottest it has been here though). Today it cooled down a bit into the low 80s, which was nice. A bit of thunderstorms right now.

Tomorrow it is supposed to be in the mid 80s and sunny, which is good because we are having a big garden party tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

Hot, humid, and rain.... That about sums up the weather at my house....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Hot, humid, and rain.... That about sums up the weather at my house....



Same... I get more down time though with rain


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 21, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Same... I get more down time though with rain


It has been a rainy year.


----------



## trackend (Aug 22, 2009)

Really nice clear morning looks like it's going to be a nice weelend for the V festival (not that I'm going ) but at least the kids wont get soaked

V Festival - V 2009 Artists


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2009)

Suppose to go into the high 80's today in Va. Beach. Possibility of afternoon T-storms. We really had a frog strangler
yesterday afternoon at 1500. The gutter in front of my house was four feet wide !! Tomorrow it's suppose to go
into the low 90's.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

75 here and sunny.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

Today it has been hovering around 80 F and sunny. A few sprinkles of rain earlier today.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2009)

Last two days have been the first sight of the sun in at least a week, temperature is around 18C.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 25, 2009)

Today is overcast, 18-20C, almost no wind. Just the way I like it, temperature-wise.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 25, 2009)

Upper 90's all last week and this week.

I'M SO READY FOR FALL!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2009)

Sun was out this morning...got up to about 21C...then the clouds came and it went down hill from there, currently p!ssing down...


----------



## Jan7 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hot, very hot. None clouds. Max temp today: 31º C More details in: El Tiempo en Collado Villalba - 14 días







Jan.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 29, 2009)

75 F

Feels like 75 F

Partly cloudy.


It's a nice day.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Lucky, Doughboy. Cloudy ALL day, rain, and cold. I know I said cold.


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 29, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Lucky, Doughboy. Cloudy ALL day, rain, and cold. I know I said cold.


We just had heavy downpours..... Lasted about 15 minutes.....


70 F

Feels like 70 F

Mostly Cloudy


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Worst summer I can remember don't think we came close to the Avg temp of 28c except for one week this summer and always raining


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 1, 2009)

70 F

Feels like 70 F

Clear


and for all you Celsius nuts:

21 C

Feels like 21 C


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 1, 2009)

It is lovely here in south central NC for a change. Very nice!


----------



## Doughboy (Sep 2, 2009)

IT'S COLD! 

46 F

THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE SUMMER!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

fine sunny morning got to 21 C before the clouds rolled in....hasn't rained...yet...but it's coming.


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 2, 2009)

More of the same....I could get used to this.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2009)

Only up to 72 F [23 C] today and kinda windy in Va. Beach. Skies are cloudy. Good sleeping weather.

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2009)

I cannot wait until the fall. I was not built for hot weather.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 3, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I cannot wait until the fall. I was not built for hot weather.


 Same here!
The heat has been terrible in CA lately.
102F - 39C

Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2009)

Right now it is 21C with on and off rain and thunderstorms. Very very very windy at the moment as well.

Hope the weather is better for the airshow this weekend.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2009)

The same like above... and dark.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 3, 2009)

Temperatue 72 F [22 C], very light rain. No winds.

Charles


----------



## v2 (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful autumn...24 C


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 22, 2009)

104 degrees - 40 Celcius
With a brush fire just down the road no less.
The fire got within 1/4 mile (.4 km) but they did several water drops to help put it out.
Still smoking a bit at the moment.
The last time the hill burned was about ten years ago.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2009)

First day of Fall was over 100° here but it's been in the lower 60's at night...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice sunny day today about 18C. tomorrow 15C and rain, possible thunder and hail...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 24, 2009)

Bl**dy cold and windy today 16C, colder for the next few days with snow in the mountains down to about 800mtr


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2009)

cold wet and windy 14C some thunder but no hail....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2009)

Temp is 72 F [22 C], rain with T-storms..... Nasty day !

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool this morning (57F) but will warm up to 82


----------



## Pong (Sep 27, 2009)

Yesterday was terrible, 300mm of rain in 6 hours thanks to the typhoon and 90% of Manila is flooded...

Tonight light rain, around 25c.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 27, 2009)

Bl**dy cold again only 8C and spitting rain on the wind


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 27, 2009)

Rain most of the day.

Won't be going to the Greenwood Lake airshow. 

TO


----------



## ccheese (Sep 27, 2009)

Raining here in Va. Beach, too. Threat of T-storms and high winds. Temp is 72 [22 C].

Charles


----------



## joy17782 (Sep 27, 2009)

rain, and cold, summer is over!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2009)

It was 111° (43.8c) here yesterday with a slight wind from the north bringing smoke from distant fires with it, and expecting more of the same today...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

RAIN RAIN RAIN!


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice sunny day today, about 22C...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2009)

Back to normal, with dull grey skies, temp around 14 degrees. Had about ten days of sunshine so far this year - time to move to a better climate!!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2009)

The rains have move off-shore and we are having a sunny day. Temp is suppose to go to 84 F [29 C]. Light winds
from the SW. All in all a pretty night day !!

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 28, 2009)

Were suppose to get rain around 6 tonight from the west. Yay! And it's 64 degrees


----------



## Pong (Sep 29, 2009)

Back to the heat. Yet there are still flooded areas in town thanks to the extremely heavy rainstorm Typhoon Ondoy (International name: Ketsana) brought.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2009)

Miserable. Cold and wet all day.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2009)

Our cold snap has moved out to sea. Weather is nice. Sunny, very few clouds and temps in the high 70's F.
[That would equate to the mid 20's C]. Threat of rain tomorrow. Next week the temps are suppose top go into the 80's F.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2009)

Cloudy, cold day...even put my jeans on today... highly unusual event!!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2009)

Extremely warm for October. Today it went up to 82 degrees F [about 28 C]. Slight breeze from the south kept it
from getting unbearable. No rain in sight. Tee shirts and shorts weather !

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2009)

It's cooling off.
The high today was 74.
Real nice actually considering the heat we had all summer long.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2009)

First taste of winter this weekend, in the low to mid 60's during the day and into the lower 40's at night. Snow flurries in the mountains with temps as low as the 20's overnight...

Well, summer's over


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

Fine and Sunny 18C....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 7, 2009)

Bl**dy oath we only cracked 8C and rain. Shorts, wont see mine until about December way things are going. Gardens looking good though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2009)

another fine and sunny day...18C, but a bit bl**dy nippy in the morning though...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

Cracker of a day, sunny but cold wind


----------



## imalko (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunny, dry and warm with 29C today. Very unusual for this time of year. This is the warmest October as far as I can remember. We didn't had real rain for month and a half now...

Not that I'm complaining. As long as this kind of weather endures we will save money for warming.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2009)

Very strange here today. It's been Autumn since last winter ended, but today was warm and sunny, as it should have been during what passes for summer in these parts! Bound to be raining again tomorrow!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2009)

It was raining almost all day long .Quite warm. I'm hearing wild mushrooms growing up in forests.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2009)

another nice sunny day bit of cloud about...18C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2009)

up to 22C today, fine and sunny....rain is on the way though...


----------



## conkerking (Oct 10, 2009)

Lovely day, cool but sunny. Off for a thrash in the woods shortly as wife and daughter gone off horse ridign for the day and the boy has gone to his mate's for the weekend. Then back to polish off the Spit Vb. This is going to be a great day.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 10, 2009)

Temp 73 F [23 C] and rain.....

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Oct 10, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Lovely day, cool but sunny. Off for a thrash in the woods shortly as wife and daughter gone off horse ridign for the day and the boy has gone to his mate's for the weekend. Then back to polish off the Spit Vb. This is going to be a great day.



The thrash was on my bike... not some dubious extracurricular woodland activity 

It was a pretty good day!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

Cold and cloudy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2009)

27C today....but the clouds have rolled in.....and there's the sound of Thunder in the air!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2009)

Still damp and wet, temp is 61 F [16 C].

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2009)

High of 75F/24C with intermittent showers during the day.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2009)

Today was 61°F with heavy rain and winds gusting over 50 mph...

Oh yeah, summer's definately over


----------



## v2 (Oct 14, 2009)

First snow in Cracow today... winter is coming....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2009)

First snow today. Did not do much as it was just small flurries, but that is okay. It snowed! Damn I love the winter!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2009)

We finally got some significant rain here in southern cal.

It must have been back in March when we last had it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 14, 2009)

61F/16C and it's raining today. 


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2009)

About 85, overcast and humid.


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 14, 2009)

You wouldn't believe the weather we're having here.
Mid-October but more like mid-August; bright and sunny in the morning with an early September-like nip in the air, sunny and warm during the day. I did my Wednesday run without a vest (again) today. I think I've had my heating on for a grand total of about 4 hours so far this month.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

Virginia Beach has hit a cool snap. Temp is 55 F [about 13 C], light rain and nasty. You'd think it was October or
something. 

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2009)

Cloudy and 38-39 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2009)

The temperature 4 °C during the day and 2 °C at the night.Still raining. The first snowfalls in Tatry mountains.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

43 degrees this morning, cloudy and windy.


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

Damp and dismal. Maybe 12, 13 deg. C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 15, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Damp and dismal. Maybe 12, 13 deg. C



Oh, just like here and were in for the same tomorrow. Who said Oz was hot and sunny?


----------



## conkerking (Oct 15, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Oh, just like here and were in for the same tomorrow. Who said Oz was hot and sunny?



What?! I am coming with full expectations of glorious weather in February and March. Mis-sold!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2009)

Nor'easter! 

Wind, rain and in the 40s through the weekend. 

TO


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 15, 2009)

60F with rain here in Charleston.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2009)

It's raining and 66 F [19C] in Va. Beach....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool front moved in this morning. Should drop the temps about 10 degrees and knock out this damn humidity.

Highs in the 70's for a next few days and lows in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2009)

Been snowing all day. Sort of have a blizzard going on outside. Very early this year, but fricken great! Temps right now are -2 C.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool (36F), overcast and threatening rain/snow mix all day today and tomorrow. Weekend is supposed to wark up a bit though. Hope so got a warped rotor on the back end of the truck the needs replacement and I hate working on vehicles in the cold.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2009)

It finally stopped raining and the sun is out. Temp is 63 F [about 17 C]. Skies are still cloudy.

Charles


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 16, 2009)

it was a beautiful 80ish, sunny day with a small breeze- had jeans on and was too hot.

Gotta love the desert.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

86F/30C and climbing.
It is supposed to get to 93F/34C today but we normally get hotter than the forcast.
37% humidity.

Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow I would hate the hot weather.... .here is 40 degrees F and dropping


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice warm sunny 20C day!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 18, 2009)

Still raining.... third day !! Temp is 48 F [about 9 C]. Suppose to have more of the same tomorrrow, with NE winds.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 18, 2009)

45F Windy Damp Cold Lousy weekend.

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Up to 27C today. Nice warm sunny day....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 19, 2009)

Great day, warm and sunny, but not a hot as Adelaide


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Great day, warm and sunny, but not a hot as Adelaide



Yeah!...cracked 30C today, c'mon Vic that's not hot it's only warm!..


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 20, 2009)

Torrential rain today so was soaked this morning. Now the sun has come out and I can't find my sunglasses


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2009)

Cold, and a bit wet ~10C.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2009)

The rain has moved east.... off the coast and it's gotten warmer. Temp at 1500 EST is 64 F [about 18 C], with a slight
breeze and a few clouds. All in all, a nice fall day...

Charles


----------



## muller (Oct 23, 2009)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfkdQF3H6hg_


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2009)

...and that is typical Irish forecasting then, Keith?.......


----------



## muller (Oct 23, 2009)

No!  But the weather he is describing isn't far off typical!


----------



## Pong (Oct 27, 2009)

At least 31c, not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## v2 (Oct 27, 2009)

nice, sunny day but 10C only...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2009)

27C today fine and sunny!


----------



## conkerking (Oct 28, 2009)

Beatiful. A lot warmer than it should be this time of year.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 28, 2009)

Raining


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 28, 2009)

57 degrees F 

Light rain 

TO


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sun is supposed to be out again today, for the SECOND day in a row. Otherwise it has been gray, cold, rainy, and nasty the whole month of October. More rain being forcasted for the end of the week and weekend though. Farmers can't be too happy with the dampness in October up here when they are trying to get into the fields to harvest. Rain is coming 2-3 months late.


----------



## Pong (Oct 31, 2009)

High winds early this morning as a new storm hits Metro Manila.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

Bright, warm and sunny most of the day, some storms about early evening, but nothing came our way. Good day for modelling as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2009)

another bright and Sunny day.....tomorrow bit higher....


----------



## KMeyrick (Oct 31, 2009)

a beautiful sunny day about 75 F.... perfect for Trick or Treating!!


----------



## conkerking (Nov 1, 2009)

Persisting it down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2009)

35C and still fine and sunny!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> 35C and still fine and sunny!



Same here


----------



## ccheese (Nov 1, 2009)

Temp is 57 F [14 C] in Va. Beach. Very cloudy, had rain during the night. Threat of rain today.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2009)

Awful. Torrential rain, wind and its f*cking freezing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2009)

37.9C warmest November day in 9 years....cool change blew in dropped to 25C in less than 30 minutes....might get some thunder and lightning tonight?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 2, 2009)

It's thundering and chucking it down here at this very moment, still warm thogh


----------



## JP Vieira (Nov 2, 2009)

Some timid rain but mostly warmish


----------



## ccheese (Nov 2, 2009)

Rain, all day. Temp 57 F [14C]. Nasty day !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2009)

Surprisingly sunny, still not very warm though. Really hoping we start to get some snow on the hills soon.


----------



## sabrina (Nov 2, 2009)

Love Arizona this time of year!!! 60's in the daytime, mildly breezy, sunny...50's and high 40's at night...just cold enough to make bed very cozy.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Nov 2, 2009)

frigging snowing here today


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 2, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> frigging snowing here today


Not snowing here, even in the mountains yet. 

High of 85F/29C today with gusty winds.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Nov 5, 2009)

Darn its cold. At 25c and showers.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 5, 2009)

Like winter again today, cold wind and coat weather, down to 18C


----------



## Pong (Nov 6, 2009)

Great day so far. Light winds and low clouds, at least 28c.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2009)

bright and Sunny top of 28C just after 6pm!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2009)

Hottie today...37C!!


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cold morning today......


 6,5º C at sunrise
9,0º C at his moment, wind 40 kilometers per hour





Jan.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 8, 2009)

A very nice day in Va. Beach. Sunny, no clouds, slight breeze and temp is 66 F [19 C].

Charles


----------



## Negative Creep (Nov 8, 2009)

Last day at my job tomorrow. I'm glad to be leaving but it is kindof sad to be saying goodbye to people I may never see again...............


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2009)

The first snow......


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 9, 2009)

Lucky, wish I was there. I'm all set for skiing this year.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 9, 2009)

Indian summer at the Jersey Shore! 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2009)

'nuther Hottie...39.2C not right for this time of year!! same to follow Thursday, Friday and Saturday..


----------



## ccheese (Nov 11, 2009)

Like most of the southeast U.S. it's raining, and the wind is blowing. A real Nor'easter. Temp is 65 F [18 C].

Charles


----------



## Erich (Nov 11, 2009)

rain, wind and 40F snowing in the mtns. vest day service will get a soaker toady in my region


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 11, 2009)

78F/26C and partly cloudy today.

Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2009)

another 39C.... first 'Heat wave' in November for us (5 days over 35C) and at least 3 more days of it with 2 tipped at 40C.....i'ts not friggin' Summmer yet!


----------



## sabrina (Nov 12, 2009)

Overcast and high 60's with the scent of rain to come...kind of a neat day.


----------



## Pong (Nov 13, 2009)

At least 28º C, lots of clouds. Hoping it rains, so darn hot outside.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 13, 2009)

Not as hot as Adelaide……..hay Wayne. Lovely day here but will be bl**dy stinking tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Not as hot as Adelaide……..hay Wayne. Lovely day here but will be bl**dy stinking tomorrow



Too right mate...!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 13, 2009)

Nasty weather yesterday [Thurs]. A nor'easter hit the mid Atlantic states with up to ten inches of rain, and winds that
were really bad. NAS Oceana, Va. recorded a gust of 75 MPH. The anemometer on my weather station, in the back
yard recorded a gust of 63 MPH. We were without electricity from noon Thursday til 0500 Friday morning. Many places
in Norfolk, Suffolk and Va. Beach are flooded. The high tide this morning was 7.7 feet above normal ! My rain guage only
goes to six inches, and it was full, so I do not know how much rain we got here... but it was a lot.

Charles


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 13, 2009)

...and the UK is in for a horrendous weekend of weather; storms, gales and plenty of rain.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2009)

A cool 33C today and more tomorrow.

Where are you Wayne, flagging in the 40C heat you had today???


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 14, 2009)

10-13 C, cloudy but dry, only a slight wind.
'ey that means dry roads! Catch ya later guys!
*zooms off to get in bike suit and out on the road after a month w. no road trips*


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 14, 2009)

Enjoy Babe


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2009)

Cold, wet and rainy, delightful.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> A cool 33C today and more tomorrow.
> 
> Where are you Wayne, flagging in the 40C heat you had today???



39.5 C mate, spent most of the day indoors....modelling and some TV.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 14, 2009)

Its raining from Hurricane Ida, its raining from Hurricane Ida, and I have soccer today. Fun......

Good thing I live on a hill! Or else we would've been flooded like the poor other folks living next to the river 1/4 mile away....


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2009)

It's still raining in Va. Beach, but the winds are under 10 MPH. Debris all over the streets, lawns..... even on the roof.
Temp is 55 F [13 C]. Not even good weather for ducks !

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2009)

39.4C real hot again 8 days in a row...cool change rolling in to break the cycle....won't last long though...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 15, 2009)

28F been snowing since yesterday, got about 6 inches where I'm at. This afternoon I'll start plowing.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Better thee than me, Joe. Temp at the beach is 69F [about 20C] and the sun is shining ! Oh happy day !
Hmmmm ....reminds me of a song... Big yard cleanup staring me in the face...

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 15, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Better thee than me, Joe. Temp at the beach is 69F [about 20C] and the sun is shining ! Oh happy day !
> Hmmmm ....reminds me of a song... Big yard cleanup staring me in the face...
> 
> Charles



Did the yard clean up 37 bags of leaves or about 1500lbs or 650kg 
we've had 1 frost so far today is about12c 0r 50f


----------



## Amsel (Nov 15, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Did the yard clean up 37 bags of leaves or about 1500lbs or 650kg
> we've had 1 frost so far today is about12c 0r 50f


Wow that is alot of raking. I never thought I would say it but I miss raking leaves on a chilly saturday afternoon.

Here in SE Texas a balmy mid seventies Farenheit.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure glad I have a riding lawn mower with a mulching blade ! Today was rather decent, high was 70, and aboout 50/50
clouds. Temp at 1825 is still 67 F [about 20 C]. It'll take a week to dry everything out after the three day nor'easter
we had.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2009)

New Hottest November day for us! 43.1C recorded in the city, where I live we topped out at 44.1C...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

Damn thats nuts Wayne, 

Hottest recorded temp in the whole of NZ I believe was 42 ! 

I think when I come your way it'l be in the middle of winter!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Damn thats nuts Wayne,
> 
> Hottest recorded temp in the whole of NZ I believe was 42 !
> 
> I think when I come your way it'l be in the middle of winter!



...and now? it's raining first drops this month, accompanied by thunder and lightning...no sh!t!!

Daniel, up north today they had 45C in a couple of places...


----------



## jamierd (Nov 19, 2009)

6 degrees C here and absolutely chucking down lovely scottish weather


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 21, 2009)

10 degrees C daytime max, nighttime 5-8 degrees C, almost no wind.
Plus the view from my balcony half an hour ago, messed about with in Photoshop. 
I know, I need to figure out how to work with that Automate Photomerge-function.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 22, 2009)

Cooler today that what it has been. It's only 55 F [13 C]. Slight breeze actually makes it "chilly".
Skies very cloudy, but the sun manages to pop thropugh every now and then. Good weather for 
working in the yard.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Windy and bl**dy p*ssing down!


----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2009)

was nice, sunny day... 13 C.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 22, 2009)

Sunny, 50s today, but it might rain on T-Day. Hope not.

TO


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2009)

Great day , north easterlies in the afternoon made for a nice evening



Wayne Little said:


> Daniel, up north today they had 45C in a couple of places...





Damn its a wonder how people can take that


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Dull, cold 15C max after 35C two days ago and now just trying to spit with rain (can almost count the drops)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2009)

26C today bit of breeze few clouds....overall Nice day


----------



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2009)

Rain in Va. Beach. Temp 55F [13 C]. Weather for ducks...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

On and off rain, around 8C.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 25, 2009)

Still raining here, too. Temp is 55 F [13 C].

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Dec 1, 2009)

Dismal.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Yep same here. Freezing and raining, should be snow on the hills though which is some consolation...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2009)

Topped 30C today fine and sunny!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 2, 2009)

still no snow.... first time ever we've snow in November


----------



## DBII (Dec 4, 2009)

So it has been snowing for the past 7 hours. Normally that would not be of interest but I am in Houston. We have never received this much snow in my life time. I look out the office window and feel like I am living in a snow globe. Must be due to global warming.

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2009)

Temp at 1830 in Va. Beach is 50 F [10 C]. Cloudy and quite cool. You might even say "seasonal".

Charles


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 4, 2009)

Calgary Alberta - Blizzard conditions. Snow started 8:30am and still going strong now at 6:30pm local. High winds, drifting and 4 degress Celsius.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 5, 2009)

Crimea_River said:


> Calgary Alberta - Blizzard conditions. Snow started 8:30am and still going strong now at 6:30pm local. High winds, drifting and 4 degress Celsius.



I was in Calgary several years ago in December. No blizzard but b*ll*cks it was COLD!

Started snowing this morning. Here's a shot after about two hours:


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2009)

kgambit said:


> I was in Calgary several years ago in December. No blizzard but b*ll*cks it was COLD!



You should have waited a few hours and it might have gotten balmy. I remember maybe 12 years ago going outside on Boxing Day in my T-shirt to till the garden a bit. It was about 18 deg C.

Finally stopped snowing this moring at about 7:30. That was 23 hours of straight snow/blow. Now -7 C and windy, overcast.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2009)

Miserable. 6C and raining hard.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2009)

Clear and windy today...hasn't rained in a while now.

The temps as of 15:00 are 51°F (11°C), probably going to dip a little below freezing tonight...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 7, 2009)

48F/9C and raining like crazy at the moment.


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Dec 8, 2009)

At 1545 the temp is only 46 F [8 C]. Cloudy and a threat of rain this evening and tomorrow. Further inland [the Richmond 
area] they might get some snow.....

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 8, 2009)

Have a snowstorm moving in. Been snowing since noon, wind is picking up and temps are dropping. Supposed to get anywhere from a couple inches to 15 inches of snow overnight, then high winds and cold, sub-zero (0 F) overnight temps move into the area. Only 6 month of Winter until it warms up again


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 8, 2009)

About 50 degrees Farenheit, which belive it or not, is really cold for Vegas, we got snow on some mountains yesterday


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 10, 2009)

43F/6C 


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Dec 10, 2009)

At 1610 in Va Beach it's 50 degrees F [10 C], but it's suppose to drop to 27 F [-3 C] by morning. !!!

Charles


----------



## Erich (Dec 10, 2009)

right now 28F the clouds are slowly making a move westward. been 7F last two morns. the north side of the property is like white cement, of course everyone's is as well as roofs, anything facing north and east. big prob locally of busted out pipes, fires and power going out for thousands of customers in our county and the next up north.

snow expected on the morrow.............maybe

hey winter is on it's way !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2009)

Been without electricity for a day and a half, came on about an hour ago. House is warming up. Wind blew down quite a few trees yesterday. It got down to 48 degrees F in the house. Temps tonight. 15 degrees F. BRRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2009)

it was 24 this morning. Got all the way up to a warm 38 today.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 12, 2009)

50F/10C and raining.  


Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 12, 2009)

Cold -6c no snow but Buffalo 30km away got slammed and Toronto 60km the other way as the crow flies also got hit


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2009)

Bl**dy beautiful sunny day 26C..


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2009)

Raining, today. Temp is 56 F [13 C].

Charles


----------



## Erich (Dec 13, 2009)

freezing.....whatever, really can't tell it's still too dark with pea soup fog. suppose to be 38F and rain......huh ?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2009)

-2 Celsius degrees but no snowfalls so far.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

28F light rain. Suppose to snow later


----------



## javlin (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got past 4-4.5" of rain in 48hrs I guess and more to come.I think it's going to snow this winter not always a blessing come Hurricane season.Kevin


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2009)

Been snowing on and off for the last few days. No snow falling at the moment, but it is -7 C.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2009)

It's snowing at the moment.


----------



## Doughboy (Dec 13, 2009)

It's 34 degrees Fahrenheit and rainy...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> It's 34 degrees Fahrenheit and rainy...



With that temperature I would think that there's going to be ice on the road tonight.

Cloudy and 58F/14C here.


Wheels


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 13, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> With that temperature I would think that there's going to be ice on the road tonight.
> 
> Cloudy and 58F/14C here.
> Wheels


the road retains heat for a long time


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> the road retains heat for a long time


My first post was about as clear as a mud puddle on what I thought. 
I was thinking more along the lines of the bridges icing up.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2009)

37 degrees, wet, and fricken cold!


----------



## Doughboy (Dec 13, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> With that temperature I would think that there's going to be ice on the road tonight.
> 
> Cloudy and 58F/14C here.
> 
> ...


Oh it's icy... I took a step outside this morning and slipped and hit my head on the concrete really hard. I think I seen stars.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 13, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Oh it's icy... I took a step outside this morning and slipped and hit my head on the concrete really hard. I think I seen stars.


Are you sure it wasn't just your Steelers helmet that you saw ?


Wheels


----------



## Doughboy (Dec 13, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just your Steelers helmet that you saw ?
> 
> 
> Wheels


 Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Currently 1.7 º C. Descending. Air, 10 km / h

Snow: Not



Jan.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2009)

Temp between -1 and +1 C, windy, snowing. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

Stinking hot today 41C


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 16, 2009)

0.7º C in this moment.

Images in webcam -not mine-: Dirección General de Tráfico : Información de carreteras : Cámaras de tráfico




Jan.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm with Wayne, stinking hot, it's 10:30pm and still over 30C


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy Sh!t...house just shook and the windows rattled...huge clap of thunder and lightning! supposed to be getting rain real soon!


----------



## javlin (Dec 16, 2009)

Sunshine for 10hrs then more rain come Thursday and Friday  one day of sunshine in 7  and 31' come Sat morning.Kevin

not good for my business.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 16, 2009)

Temp, at 1940 is 39 F [4 C], sky is clear, very little wind...

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 16, 2009)

-5c and still haven't had but a 1 cm pf snow


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Calling for possible snow this weekend, YES!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice sunny day...26C


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2009)

The temperature is about -12 Celsius degrees.It's snowing from time to time.It was snowing almost all the last night long..
The strong wind blows.


----------



## rochie (Dec 18, 2009)

bloody hell Wojtec 0'c here doesnt seem so bad now !

about 10-15 cm snow on hills where the hotel is but not so bad lower down where i live though, it wasnt much fun driving home last night !!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2009)

Been snowing like crazy all damn day! Supposed to snow through the night and continue for the rest of the week. 

Right now we have -9C and a blizzard outside!

Let it snow, let it snow, let snow....


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2009)

-15C now.... but without snow.


----------



## piet (Dec 18, 2009)

-9c its cold


----------



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2009)

piet said:


> -9c its cold



Heb je je schaatsen al uit het vet Piet?
Hopefully ice-skating this weekend


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 18, 2009)

9 degrees F this morning...

7-12 inches of snow tomorrow....woot!


----------



## piet (Dec 18, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Heb je je schaatsen al uit het vet Piet?
> Hopefully ice-skating this weekend


Zeker weten
piet


----------



## kgambit (Dec 18, 2009)

Started snowing at 4 am this morning and hasn't stopped yet. One tree down already ....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2009)

Dam I am so jealous. It's supposed to be heading our way tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2009)

Snowing on and off here as well, slightly more on the hills though. It is frustrating waiting for there to be enough snow to go and shred on my skis though...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2009)

At 1930 in Va. Beach the temp is 43 F [6 C] and falling. They are predicting a nor'easter for the Va- NC coast, and 
probably the worst snow storm of the season for the Richmond, Va - Washington, DC area. They are predicting 12 to 
18 inches of snow for the Richmond - DC area and even more as you travel NW. The forecast for Sunday for Va.
Beach is "a dusting to two inches" of the white stuff. I'll believe it when I see it.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

Temperature here in North West England, at 07:58 is minus 7. It's been snowing on and off since Thursday afternoon, but it's more like powdery ice - I think it's too cold to snow properly! Been awhile since we had the cold weather coming down from the North East and Arctic region, and boy, can we feel it!!


----------



## Cota1992 (Dec 19, 2009)

29 degrees here in DC at 5 am we've got about 4inches or so last I saw where we are at, Manassas is at over 6 inches and Frericksburg VA had close to 8 inches last I heard PG county MD and east are under Blizzard warning -we are just under Winter Storm watch here but are forcasted for possible thundersnow...
Most On time storm I have ever seen. I was sitting at the window as a joke at 9pm (Time predicted snow was going to start) Snow started at 9:07 pm...
Not sure what the rest of the day will bring for us here...looks like the tail end of the storm over the Valley is getting ragged.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2009)

Calling for 12" here around the City of Brotherly Love. Looks like an inch so far.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

5 degrees Farenheit/ -15 degrees Celsius.... snow just beginning. Were under blizzard warning this late morning/early afternoon.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 19, 2009)

hovering around 0c or 32f and still no snow


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 19, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Calling for 12" here around *the City of Brotherly Love. Looks like an inch so far.*



That just doesn't _sound _right in my ears! 

Anyway - here it's cold, snow all over, sun is shining, beautiful winter weather.
Promised my folks I'd shovel snow for'em today, so I'd better get going.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 19, 2009)

29F, wind chill 16

Forecast for 12+ inches of snow by Sunday AM

TO


----------



## Amsel (Dec 19, 2009)

Fair skies and 42F will be a pleasant 61F for the high.


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2009)

-15C all day


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

Warmed up to 13 degrees. Still waiting on snow. Skies look VERY threatening.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2009)

On and off snow, various degrees of heaviness. Still around freezing - 2/3C.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2009)

Rain and windy.... another nor'easter. Temp is 36f [2 C] at 1400. The temp has dropped seven degrees in less than
two hours. It's snowing from Williamsburg, Va all the way up the coast. WashDC is catching hell with a two inch an
hour snowfall. We're suppose to get anywhere from a dusting to two inches by morning. I'm staying home !!!

Charles


----------



## Erich (Dec 19, 2009)

Balmy the last 3 days, right now at 11.09 PCT it is 55F.............that is a terrible 20 degrees way too warm


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2009)

-13 Celsius degrees.Snowing from time to time.But some mist appeared today evening.It means the temperature is going up.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

No snow, just fricken rain. Drove 30 miles to NC, and there was 6 inches on the ground.....dammit


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2009)

About 45°F here at mid-day...misty and low clouds...

Nothing but gray...blah


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2009)

We got 8" of snow with 3 to 6 more on the way.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2009)

Same here Aaron! calling for 14" to 18" inches. And every freakin' idiot with a driver's license is driving or with 2 legs walking in the road!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2009)

We have about 15 to 20 inches outside and it is supposed to continue to snow the rest of the night.

Temps in parts of Germany reached -32 C yesterday. We reached -19 C. Right now it is -16 C.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

That's it, I'm moving North!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Same here Aaron! calling for 14" to 18" inches. And every freakin' idiot with a driver's license is driving or with 2 legs walking in the road!



Why do you think I'm at home on the computer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are some pics I took this morning. Damn I can't wait till I get my new Jeep next week, driving around in my wife's little Ford sucks in the snow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

Freakin' blizzard! 45 MPH winds..... 10 inches of snow with 14 more expected. 

Just had to drive 15 minutes how and with conditions took near 45 minutes.... dam what a storm!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

Bad picture because it's only 7 degrees out and I had shorts on... so this is the best I can do. 

it's about 2 feet not quite. 

Thank god for the snow blower.... or I'd be screwed today hehe


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Everything's coated with frost here
Sunny with not a cloud in the sky - tonight's going to be a real brass one...


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2009)

At 0900 on Sunday, the temp is 30 degrees F [-1 C], the skies are clean and no wind. Rained all day yesterday, changed
to snow about 1900, and all we got was barely a dusting. There's more snow on the roofs than anywhere else.

This is a quick shot out the back door, looking NE.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2009)

Snow snow snow...
Had a mass snowball fight with the whole neighbourhood. Had great fun


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2009)

On and off snow again today, near enough freezing.


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

-16 C, supposed to get to -7. Yesterday was 0, and this was after having a cold snap where Edmonton was the second coldest place on Earth for a day!


----------



## conkerking (Dec 20, 2009)

Snowing like billy-oh. The land rover paid for itself today.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2009)

Right now we have -19 C and a blizzard outside.


----------



## conkerking (Dec 20, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Right now we have -19 and a blizzard outside.



-19 *Celsius*? Gott im Himmel...


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 20, 2009)

conkerking said:


> -19 *Celsius*? Gott im Himmel...



Try -40!


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 20, 2009)

conkerking said:


> -19 *Celsius*? Gott im Himmel...


Germany can get effing cold
I remember one or two guard duties when the weather was like that at two or three in the morning - what a delight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2009)

conkerking said:


> -19 *Celsius*? Gott im Himmel...



Yeap -19 C but that really is not that bad. A few hours north east of here they had -32 C.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2009)

In Va. Beach it's 37 F [3 C] and clear..... and no snow !!

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Try -40!


Edmonton sure got crushed last week at -40c/f ....toss in the wind and bingo you had -56 as for here its -5c or 25f and still no snow to be seen


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 20, 2009)

Two (2) feet of snow at the Jersey Shore!

Some pics of my back yard.

TO


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2009)

-10C and snow is stil comming down.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Temperature has risen to minus 2 degrees, and there are now three abandoned cars and two vans stuck in the fozen snow directly outside my house! Oh, deep joy - why do I live at the bottom of the steepest hill in town ?!!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2009)

Airframes said:


> fozen snow ?!!


yep frozen snow is far more dangerous then unfrozen snow


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

Opposite down here.....37C today and tomorrow....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 22, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> 37C today and tomorrow....



Your going to be bl**dy hot Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Your going to be bl**dy hot Wayne.



Gonna be a stinker tomorrow mate!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 23, 2009)

39F/4C right now and forecasted to drop to 29F/-1.5C

That too bleepin cold for Southern California.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2009)

We had cloud cover all day.....and still topped 40C ! leaves me wondering what we might have had if the clouds had disappeared in the afternoon..?


----------



## imalko (Dec 23, 2009)

We have some crazy weather changes these days. It was snowing for entire last week with very cold temperatures. But now we have complete opposite. On Monday there was still -14C, but yesterday we had +7C and today +12C even. Needles to say all that snow is melting rapidly. No white Christmas here as it seems.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2009)

The snow is melting.However it was snowing a half of the day.The temperature is about 0C and is rising. The weather forecast people say there won't be white this Christams.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2009)

Still arouind the zero to minus one degree here, with the lesser roads frozen under snow, and difficult to drive. My road is blocked due to the steep hill and ice, and I'm almost housebound, as walking is very difficult on the ice, and painful for me at the moment. More snow forecast, so probably a white Christmas. Might not be able to get to the pub!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

Got some light snow, wind, and colder temps moving in right now. Big snowstorm predidcted to move in tomorrow and dump a possible 1-2 feet of snow over the Christmas Holiday.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2009)

Better stock up with beer then Buck!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 24, 2009)

It's 37 F [3 C] and clear. Rain is suppose to move in tonight and rain all day tomorrow [Christmas Day]. Those to the 
NW of us are going to get more snow. I havn't seen a white Christmas since I was a wee lad.....

Bucky doesn't drink...... not since they invented the funnel ! 

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 24, 2009)

So much for all that global warming crap. Its snowing here in Dallas...been snowing steadily since about 11am, and according to the map on weather.com, the big stuff hasn't even hit yet.

Some pics here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/rabidsnaps-21238.html


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2009)

Snowed a bit today but mostly it is just melting which isn't great. Must be around 2/3C.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2009)

Two days ago it got to 38C then 32C yesterday.
Thankfully today is a very nice 22C over cast. Nothing worse than a boiling Aussie Christmas!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

We got some snow sticking. It'll be a white Christmas! Suppose to get to 40F tomorrow...TO DAM HOT FOR WINTER


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2009)

Temp is 52 degrees and a light rain, in Va. Beach.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2009)

32 F and freezing fog, not a good morn for a 50 mile bike ride

Merry Christmas you guys


----------



## imalko (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, this was the warmest Christmas as long as I can remember... sunny and +20C on 25th December over here.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2009)

The temperature is about +3C degrees.No frost ,No snow that has just melted.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2009)

Bright sunny day 27C!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2009)

Christmas summer time my Bro... 

Here quite sunny , a little bit windy day.The temperature +3/4C degrees.No snow.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 27, 2009)

Still no snow at all this year and currently 3 or 4c and overcast ,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2009)

Well despite having a ton of snow all last week, it all melted before Christmas! No White Christmas again!

Oh well right now it is -4 and snowing on and off.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 27, 2009)

We actually did have a white Christmas
and plenty of it. I didn't do too much, finally got off my ass in the afternoon and went for a walk around the lake a couple of miles away. Sun was out on a snowscape, it was cold and beautiful, everything so damn still - it reminded me of the proper winters we used to have.

Just over the bridge in England it was mostly all gone on Christmas Day but I don't know how they fared further east; Kent normally gets a bit of a pasting.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2009)

Still just had a white Christmas, although it didn't snow on the day. Been below freezing for the last 3 days, relatively clear though.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 29, 2009)

18 Degrees here in Jersey


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2009)

Cold, been around -5C all day, set to continue to at least the end of the week.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

23F....it was snowing about 20 minutes ago, lookin like a light sleet now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2009)

hottie today.... 39.5C


----------



## Heinz (Dec 30, 2009)

38C forecast overcast with hot northerly winds. Not a nice day.
Possible storms later and strong wind warnings. Great New Years Eve!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Real Hot today...41.6C


----------



## Jan7 (Dec 31, 2009)

In this moment, 4,1º C, and predictions: Snow tomorrow!


Jan.


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2009)

1C... raining now...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2010)

Much more pleasant 28C today...with a slight breeze.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2010)

-3 °C and snowing now.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 1, 2010)

Damp. It rained most of the night, but has since moved off the coast. Temp is 43 F {about 6 C}. Suppose to rain again
tonight and tomorrow, with 25 to 35 MPH winds.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2010)

Cold, between -5C and 3C, on and off heavy snow showers. Had another 2-3 inches. Total accumulation at home is around 8-10 inches D) much more on the hills (8))...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2010)

20 degrees F and snow flurries with wind at 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2010)

About -1/0 Celsius degrees, a little bit snowing.


----------



## surfquake (Jan 2, 2010)

-3 Degrees Celsius and moderate Snowfall, Wind from NE with 14 km/h.....brrrrr....


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2010)

Dang send the snow and cold here bitte !

40F light fog overcast, though perfect fopr a ride on my Schythe ......... did 30miles this morn of hills in our north valley


----------



## surfquake (Jan 2, 2010)

Erich said:


> Dang send the snow and cold here bitte !
> 
> 40F light fog overcast, though perfect fopr a ride on my Schythe ......... did 30miles this morn of hills in our north valley


I´ll do my best. Wait for Monday Morning and you will find white snow covered Cars outside your Door!
If not, please send a Mail to: ****[email protected] 

Have a nice new Year!
surfquake


----------



## Will_Derby (Jan 2, 2010)

got 1ft of snow


----------



## Erich (Jan 2, 2010)

dang I am getting depressed......... ok surf if Monday does not produce Schnee I am flying over to Deutschland directly and will hunt you down !!


----------



## surfquake (Jan 2, 2010)

Erich said:


> dang I am getting depressed......... ok surf if Monday does not produce Schnee I am flying over to Deutschland directly and will hunt you down !!


Youre welcome! We have a lot of snow for you here!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2010)

In Va. Beach it's 28 F [-2 C] and very windy. Brrrrrrrr !!!

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2010)

IT IS 12 DEGREES F. BRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice sunny day....slight breeze 25C today.


----------



## jamierd (Jan 3, 2010)

a balmy -1 degree c here and a foot of snow outside glad i got nowhere to go today


----------



## v2 (Jan 3, 2010)

-4C and snowing now....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2010)

-6C quite sunny but frosty day.It's snowing even now and then.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cold for Va. Beach. Only 21 degrees F [-6 C] and very windy. Skies are clear, but very windy. High expected to
get up to 30 F.

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 3, 2010)

-12c and been snowing with light flurries for about 3 days with about 20cm accumulation


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2010)

Below freezing with some snowfall although not much accumulation. Still around a foot on the ground now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 3, 2010)

Been snowing for the last two days. Temps have fluctuated between -3 and -17.

Right now we have -3 and snow.


----------



## conkerking (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure what it's doing where I live as I'm away, but where I am it's snowing like crazy


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2010)

Frickin cold as a witches tittie here....


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 5, 2010)

no snow until New Years but now have about 2 ft or 45cm on the ground I've shovelled about 3 times a day, about to tell the Ambulance to park out front so the defibulator is near by .


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2010)

16 degrees F and 6" of powder. Been a long time since I've seen snow like this. Makes the neighborhood extra quiet.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2010)

-8 °C and snowing slightly.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2010)

the calm before the storm....33.5C today...and rising...predicted heatwave coming here, that is 5 consecutive days over 35C.


----------



## Loiner (Jan 6, 2010)

England is in it's longest cold spell for nearly 30 years. 

For the last week we have had daily snowfalls and snow is building up on the roads. Journey to the office is taking more than twice as long as usual each day, it is becoming a real pain now.



Wayne Little said:


> the calm before the storm....33.5C today...and rising...predicted heatwave coming here, that is 5 consecutive days over 35C.



I've forgotten what 25C feels like, let alone 35C.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 6, 2010)

The east coast of the USA is in the grip of an icy cold spell.... more for NJ and above. Va. Beach is having un-sesonable
cold weather, with snow forecast for Thursday. Show me !! Temp at 0905 is 29 F.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2010)

Right now it is -9 C and light snow. Snow is supposed to pick up tonight with 20cm of new snow during the night and it is supposed to continue to have heavy snow through Sunday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2010)

Coldest winter in the UK for 30 years they say.....global warming? My *rse! Just talked to my mum and dad, -25c for the moment, where they live and with temps down to -30 and -40 around their area. Brrrr!


----------



## imalko (Jan 6, 2010)

Raining since yesterday. Not very cold though.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 6, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Coldest winter in the UK for 30 years they say.....global warming? My *rse! Just talked to my mum and dad, -25c for the moment, where they live and with temps down to -30 and -40 around their area. Brrrr!



If global warming is taking place the UK will become much colder as the melting Arctic ice will force the gulfstream which moderates the climate of the UK to the south


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2010)

Around -2C and snowing. Apparently there is 17" expected overnight (on top of the foot we have)...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2010)

-9 C right now and snowing. Really picked up the last hour or so. They are calling for 20 cm tonight to add to the 15 cm that we already have. Supposed to pick up and continue until at least Monday.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2010)

Got a foot (30cm) of snow at the moment, more on the way. It's -9, and roads blocked with abandoned cars, although main roads are just passable. Bl**dy council forgot it was winter, so no clearing or gritting!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

61F/16C and clear skies.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2010)

35C today...quite warm! not having any trouble with that cold stuff down here...hope you Guys are doing ok up there!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2010)

More snow, temperature forecast to drop to around -18 or -20 tonight. That's rather cool for England! Pity I've been a bit crook, otherwise I could have made a fortune recovering cars stuck at the junction outside my house ! Bl**dy idiots trying to get up a 40 degree, ice covered hill, on a bend! Can't help now, my Jeep is blocked in by stuck cars!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2010)

But some milk and bread do you have? 

Here almost the same.Snowing all day long . The weather forecast people say there will be more. Cold , about -7 at the moment.But it is going to go up according to the same people.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2010)

Airframes said:


> More snow, temperature forecast to drop to around -18 or -20 tonight. That's rather cool for England! Pity I've been a bit crook, otherwise I could have made a fortune recovering cars stuck at the junction outside my house ! Bl**dy idiots trying to get up a 40 degree, ice covered hill, on a bend! Can't help now, my Jeep is blocked in by stuck cars!


watching guys in the UK and France during snowy weather is a hoot , sorry to say but most of them are clueless in snow ,


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 7, 2010)

Same as Terry here, bloody cold and abandoned cars everywhere. Everything frozen over, it's like a f*cking skating rink out there.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2010)

Most of the 'clueless' drivers in the UK, Neil, are from generations who haven't seen more than half an inch of snow, so have had no experience of driving in it! I've watched at least 20 drivers trying to turn a narrow, 90 degree right hand bend,outside my house, to climb a narrow, very steep hill, which they should have had more sense to avoid. When stuck, they try revving the b*ll*cks off their vehicles, in first gear! Bear in mind also, studded tyres are ilegal here, and even chains are not quite 'officially approved'!!
I agree though, there are many who don't have a clue, who are of an age, and/or driving experience, who _should_ have a clue. However, the general penny-pinching within local governments precludes the provison or use of the correct equipment and materials to allow preventative and recovery actions to be put in place. Also, in the UK, when it snows and freezes, it tends to be very, very damp air, unlike the dry cold of some regions. This makes a heck of a difference on the broken surface of a road which has slippery, uneven cobbles beneath it!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 7, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Most of the 'clueless' drivers in the UK, Neil, are from generations who haven't seen more than half an inch of snow, so have had no experience of driving in it! I've watched at least 20 drivers trying to turn a narrow, 90 degree right hand bend,outside my house, to climb a narrow, very steep hill, which they should have had more sense to avoid. When stuck, they try revving the b*ll*cks off their vehicles, in first gear! Bear in mind also, studded tyres are ilegal here, and even chains are not quite 'officially approved'!!
> I agree though, there are many who don't have a clue, who are of an age, and/or driving experience, who _should_ have a clue. However, the general penny-pinching within local governments precludes the provison or use of the correct equipment and materials to allow preventative and recovery actions to be put in place. Also, in the UK, when it snows and freezes, it tends to be very, very damp air, unlike the dry cold of some regions. This makes a heck of a difference on the broken surface of a road which has slippery, uneven cobbles beneath it!



We aren't allowed studs or chains not that you need them . My dad when he taught me how to drive took me to a large parking lot and taught me how to steer and stop and generally how to get out of trouble , I just use all weather tires and I'm sure they aren't up to snuff on the tread depth on the 94 Escort.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 7, 2010)

34C with 20km/h breezes. Sunny.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2010)

Neil, you and I are probably of an age when we learned to drive properly. I've been legally driving for forty years, and was lucky enough to have great tuition, from my Dad, and then in the Army, and have driven in virtually all conditions, in many parts of the world, in a wide variety of vehicle types, including Rallying and Off Road competition. Therefore, snow doesn't bother me at all. However, any driver in the UK who has been driving 20 years or less, will, at best, have spent a total of around three or four hours, in that time, when he or she has encountered snow - and then mainly thin stuff!
Although I don't disagree that there are a fare amount of idiots around, the 'novelty' of these conditions, allied to the dampness, and, for the UK, the sudden and excessively low temperatures, makes one heck of a difference for the average UK driver, compared to his Canadian (or other snowy region) counterpart. This is particularly true of the small, semi-rural market town where I live, where the streets are narrow, cambered, hilly, and lined with parked vehicles each side, and a traffic flow which, for some strange reason, far outweighs the town's relatively small population. A reasonable comparison of the average UK driver faced with the current extreme conditions, would be to put the average city driver, from (almost) any country, in a sand sea in the Sahara desert, and expect them not only to know how to cope, but to succeed!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 8, 2010)

You guys up North are having a real coooooool time, must be a bit like the winter of 76 when we had -26F at Northampton. On the other hand, poor Wayne a long way south may have melted today in 41C, it would have been a good day for molding canopies. I got driven out of the shed when spraying today, it was so hot.


----------



## Loiner (Jan 8, 2010)

We've had two days without snow now, so despite typically -5C overnight temperatures, the roads are now mostly clear and free moving now. 

For those down under, I can't even conceive 41C, what does that feel like? The hottest I've experienced is around 35C and I could hardly do anything but sit down and relax.


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2010)

Snow, Freezing cold, sleet, acid rain, ice rain, more snow...need I say more?

Loiner, to experience what it's like in Aussie temps, go and work in a kitchen with the ventilater greased up...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 8, 2010)

Yesterday's high was 56F. We hit that at midnight. Topped out during the afternoon at 28F. Today, so far, we've managed to climb to 22F, they're calling for a high again of 28F. There was a brief rainshower that blew through at midnight yesterday, before it hit freezing, and some areas got a little bit of sleet after the temps dropped, so yesterday EVERYONE was freaking out about ice and schools/cities were announcing they were closing for the day. I drove to work around 7:20, and a typical 15 minute drive took me all of 20 minutes, mostly because everyone in front of me was doing 40mph on the highway. Lots of ice in the ditches and on the shoulders, but nothing on the roads. Bridges were dry, even! I swear, Texans (I refuse to admin I was born here) don't know how to drive in rain or cold.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 8, 2010)

Loiner said:


> We've had two days without snow now, so despite typically -5C overnight temperatures, the roads are now mostly clear and free moving now.
> 
> For those down under, I can't even conceive 41C, what does that feel like? The hottest I've experienced is around 35C and I could hardly do anything but sit down and relax.


 
Its either baking heat which ain't so bad or a blast furnace. Worst heat thats hit my way was 48Celcius.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2010)

.......as Vic said...41C here today...just a tad hot.....getting Hotter though, expecting 43C Sunday and Monday, before a cool change....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 8, 2010)

27 F, wind chill 20

Light snow.

TO


----------



## rochie (Jan 8, 2010)

it f*****g snowing again and the hotel i work at is high up on the edge of the north yorkshire moors the snow is quite deep, had to dig my car out of the snow just to get home, might not get into work tomorrow !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2010)

I know what it's like when it snows around there Karl - good luck mate! More snow coming down here, and the temp recorded at Woodford Aerodrome, four miles from me, was the coldest in England (not UK) at -17 when recorded. Actual temp outside my front door, taken on two thermometers, one digital, one mercury, was - 21 degrees at 04.30 hrs this morning. Main roads passable, my street still blocked with ice and cars.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 8, 2010)

-12 C and blizzard. Been snowing like hell for the whole day now. Supposed to continue the whole weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2010)

Clear day today with a bit of snow overnight. Pretty cold, around -5C all day. 

I know what you mean Terry about those who can't drive in the snow, I may have only passed my test in the last 4 years but I still have had a fair amount of snow driving experience (especially compared with you down South), so it doesn't phase me to much. Plus most of the time I am driving my mum's Freelander so it's 4x4 which does help. I actually now quite enjoy driving in the snow (especially in large open spaces ).

41C is getting a bit hellish, it is alright if it is a dry heat (like I had when I was in Madagascar (apparently we peaked at 52C!)) however humid heat is just unbearable. You need some wind on days like that or a nice cold swimming pool or both and a cold drink...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

Thirty degress F and falling. Skies are clear, no wind. We did not get any of the predicted snow, not even a dusting.

Charles


----------



## walle (Jan 8, 2010)

a crystal-clear night with stars shining like small LED torches, no wind, lots of snow and a temperature at - 28 C [82.4 F]


----------



## Heinz (Jan 8, 2010)

34C with a wind change at Midday.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2010)

15 degrees F and snowing again.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2010)

3pm here and in my suburb it's 41C/106F at the moment! 45C/113F in the shade in the carport according to the thermometer hanging out there.... No Sh!t..!!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 8, 2010)

Take it easy mate!

We're expecting 40s on Monday.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2010)

-3 °C at the moment , snowing , strong wing blasts making snow-drifts.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2010)

-5 and snowing. Beautiful outside, but I hat shoveling snow!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 9, 2010)

Hotter than the hinges of hell today......................... 38/40 C!


----------



## conkerking (Jan 9, 2010)

Snowing again. Haven't seen snow this in England for years.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2010)

Snow storm here.Cool.


----------



## jamierd (Jan 9, 2010)

-8c and snowing again another 6 inches today spent some time building the kids an igloo in the garden


----------



## surfquake (Jan 9, 2010)

Awaiting the Snow Storm.... Temps are 5 C - , and stronger Wind from East.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2010)

Still the same .Almost all Poland under the white powder.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Freezing.............calling for 3 degrees tonight...oh yippie.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Freezing.............calling for 3 degrees tonight...oh yippie.



Better thee than me ! In Va. Beach it's a chilly 32 F. Skies are clear, no threat of precip...

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 9, 2010)

34C and sunny.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 10, 2010)

42C in the shade on the deck, hot and dry with small fluffy clouds


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2010)

Thick fog from dusk to dawn, overcast all day long, cold and occasional showers with a daytime high of about 44° - 45° (F)

Blah!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 10, 2010)

64F/18C


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2010)

another hottie at 42C....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2010)

Snowed all last night as well. The whole damn country is covered in snow! I love it!

Right now we have -8 C and snow.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2010)

Temp is 28 F in Va. Beach. Everything is frozen !! Not good weather for the beach !!

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2010)

Around freezing and clear, not had any snow for a couple of days but there is still a foot of snow around.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 10, 2010)

43C


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 10, 2010)

-38 celsius.. so i stay inside.. forcasted -42 tomorow

modelltime..heeh

global warming anyone ?? bring it on.. "#¤%


----------



## Heinz (Jan 11, 2010)

Its 10:39pm and when I lasted looked it was 36.2C.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely weather we are having Alex, 43C here today too....dropping to mid 20's tomorrow heat wave over for the time being!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats some relief for you guys Wayne, enjoy it!

We are dropping to a wonderful 36


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2010)

Snow, snow, snow, all around the ground.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2010)

-8 C and snowing. We are on our 4th day of heavy snow. There is no end in sight either (which does not bother me...). The post was pretty much shut down and we were even released from work today at noon because of the weather and road conditions. Home at noon and still getting paid. Oh yeah!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2010)

Va. Beach and pretty much of the east coast, is in the grip of a Canadian High, which brings us colder than normal
weather. This morning at 0600 it was 19 degrees F. At 2005 this evening, it's 34 F.

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2010)

It was 1 degree when I got up this morning and local weather stations kept screaming we were getting more snow. So far the only flakes I've seen are the clowns on the local weather.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 11, 2010)

40C again today higher than expected.

Last night was the hottest night since 1902.


----------



## phatzo (Jan 11, 2010)

Heinz said:


> 40C again today higher than expected.
> 
> Last night was the hottest night since 1902.



you guys are copping it down there. benen 32c for about a month on the Gold Coast and humidity in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 14, 2010)

Temperature at 0945 was 34 F. Suppose to go up the 45 F today.... a real heat wave !

Charles


----------



## Loiner (Jan 15, 2010)

It's warmed up here in England for a couple of days now, getting 3 to 5C during the day so the snow is rapidly dissapeering. Quite a relief I can tell you.


----------



## surfquake (Jan 15, 2010)

Temp is about -2 C, Wind from SE with 10 km/h. Sunday we awaiting new Snowfalls...Everybody here is cursing about the Weather, but...i like it!
It´s like the Winter´s i remember from my Childhood. 
Over the last Years it was nothing more like a cold but unspectacular season.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2010)

Right now we have -2 C and the snow has fortunately stopped.

I love the snow, but I have to drive to Stuttgart tomorrow, and I hate driving in snow on the Autobahn.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2010)

The high for today was 60 degrees F. [15 C]. A really nice day. Got to ride the scooter a few miles to charge
the battery. Tomorrow [Saturday] is suppose to be in the low 50's, and lots of rain on Sunday... up to 2 inches.

Charles


----------



## conkerking (Jan 16, 2010)

Persisting it down. Suddenty I miss the snow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice warm Sunny day with a cool breeze 25C


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2010)

Going up to the mid 50's F today. Good day to work outside. Rain for tonight and tomorrow.
Temp at 1050 is 46 F [8 C].

harles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Cloudy a bit of wind, chance of some rain 22C


----------



## ccheese (Jan 16, 2010)

Temps in the high 50's, today, a nice warm sun and no breeze. Great day for working outside !! Rain tomorrow [Sunday],
up to two inches predicted....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2010)

True to form.... it's raining cats dogs on this Sunday morning. Temp is 48 F...

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 17, 2010)

35f or2c I wish the weather here would be colder as the snow melting makes everything look dull and drab at least with cold the snow is bright and the kid can go sledding


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2010)

Today we hit 3 C and rain starting falling. All the snow is melting because of it. I too can't stand it, and would rather have snow falling.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 18, 2010)

Melbourne weather.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 18, 2010)

Canberra weather, cold as chips today with a scattering of snow in the mountains. 40C+ forecast for Thursday. Climate change…………who mentioned climate change?


----------



## Heinz (Jan 18, 2010)

Rather Climate lottery perhaps Vic? Mind you as I said it was real Melbourne Weather today so Im used to seeing all 4 seasons and some in a day.


----------



## phatzo (Jan 18, 2010)

38 c yesterday a bit of relief today only 31


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2010)

Temp. : -3 °C , no wind and the mist appeared.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 19, 2010)

In the middle of an alpine range right now, so basically the weather does anything and everything! It was warm today but there was snow on the mountains and obviously rather wet when I drove near the cloud banks


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2010)

SoCal is bracing for a huge storm:


> * Strong thunderstorms possible today into tonight
> -- Some of tstorms may contain...
> - Small hail
> - Wind gusts over 50 mph
> ...



This one looks really big and the potential for flooding and debris flows is huge.


----------



## piet (Jan 19, 2010)

Jipeeeee!!! all the fu..ing snow is gone,but still cold
piet


----------



## ccheese (Jan 19, 2010)

Geeze... a heat wave ! Temperature in Virginia Beach at 1420 is 61 degrees F. [About 16 C]. A good day to be outside.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2010)

All our snow (1ft +) has melted since last Thursday (still there on higher ground). Temperature is now around 3/4C and it rains everyday on and off.


----------



## phatzo (Jan 20, 2010)

straight from the BOM

Forecast for Thursday
Fine. Light to moderate NW to NE winds.
Fire danger: High [12-24]. 

Precis: Fine 
City: Max 32
Bayside: Max 31
UV Alert: 7:40 am to 4:20 pm, UV Index predicted to reach 16 [Extreme]

Friday Fine Min 21 Max 32
Saturday Fine Min 22 Max 33
Sunday Fine Min 22 Max 33
Monday Fine Min 23 Max 33
Tuesday Fine Min 23 Max 33
Wednesday Fine Min 23 Max 33

and a cyclone brewing to the north


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2010)

Around 3C and raining, forecast to pretty much stay the same for the next few days.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2010)

cracked another 40C today....


----------



## N4521U (Jan 22, 2010)

Over 40 here in Miranda as well............ just sooooo bloooooody uncomfortable.......


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2010)

rather cloudy/overcast today down to 30C...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 22, 2010)

The rain has stopped, but there is still dampness in the air. Temp is 41 degrees F. 100 percent overcast.

Charles


----------



## surfquake (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn cold! We get a "High" from Russia.... means -10 to -15 degrees Celsius and Snowfall at Saturday. Brrrr....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice and sunny today, temp going up to 63 F [17 C]. Rain tonight and tomorrow...

Charles


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2010)

-20C in night... terrible, siberian, weather...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2010)

Right now we are sitting at -4 C and dry. Temps are supposed to drop to the -15 to -20 C range the next day or so and we are supposed to receive lots of snow again over the next week.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

It's raining soooo hard....not suppose to stop till late tonight and a flood warning. 

I don't think I'll be skiing tomorrow.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

Cloudy, rainy, 55 degrees F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day 33C...


----------



## ccheese (Jan 25, 2010)

Very windy and raining. Temp is 63 degrees F. Good day to stay in bed....

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Jan 25, 2010)

A little north of CC, it's rain, rain and nothing but rain. Been doing that for the last 10-12 hours. Supposed to be that way all day. 

Good call to stay in bed, but gotta go to the office. So here I am.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2010)

about 5c or 38f , we had no snow for Xmas , 1 week of snow afternew years and none since


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2010)

Weather turned nasty (but beautiful) last night. Been snowing on and off all day with temps around -10 C right now. Supposed to get much colder throughout the week and continue to snow all week.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 25, 2010)

Temperatures around -5 and -10 degrees C, wind almost nonexisting.
Sunset today, shot with the "Scene" - sunset-setting on the camera.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2010)

Snowing at the moment.Quite severe. The temperature about -12C degrees.


----------



## v2 (Jan 27, 2010)

-15C now...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2010)

Supposed to snow a lot over the next few days. Need to get my new tires on now!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

20 degrees F and dumping snow on us. Just got a 30 minute delay from school


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

Bus's should have been here an hour ago. When I called turns out they haven't left school yet. The high school closed which means more than likely we'll close.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2010)

Been snowing all day and the temp is -15 C. 

We got another 10 cm of snow last night and we are supposed to get 30 cm tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2010)

The same here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2010)

Bright and sunny down here Guys...


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 29, 2010)

The forecasters tell us ours is coming. Ugh!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 29, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> The forecasters tell us ours is coming. Ugh!



It just started snowing here about an hour ago. Forecast is for 15 inches.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 29, 2010)

-10c some lake effect snow a real nice winter day , the kid will go sledding tommorrow which is great , tires her out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2010)

-3 and snowing right now.


----------



## CrotalusKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Snowing/20 degrees Fahrenheit. Having tons of fun in the Subaru!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2010)

Starting to snow here, half hour up the road was a blizzard.


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 29, 2010)

1930 in Richmond, still waiting for it. Supposed to be plenty snow for all by this time tomorrow. 'Least I don't have to spend 11 hours driving the 220 miles between here and Radford like during the December snow.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2010)

Virgina is expecting a "major weather event" tonight, after midnight, and on through Saturday. The WX guessers on
TV are saying seven to twelve inches of snow for the "Tidewater Area". At 2135 the temp is 30 degrees F [-1 C], and
dropping to the mid 20's by morning. With the wind chill factored in, it will feel like it's in the teens. The Governor of
Va. has already declared a "State of Emergency", so he can get federal money to help clean the roads. Community
colleges have cancelled classes for Saturday, and I suspect city schools will be closed on Monday.

I know that people in Europe deal with snow all the time, but for Virginia Beach, this is a major event..... and the city
will literally shut down. All state and city offices will be closed. Mail will be delivered if possible. Auto accidents and
injuries will run into the hundreds. All the TV stations are advising people to stay home and hunker down.

Trust me.... it will be nasty....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2010)

31C and sunny.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2010)

It's s-------n-------o-------w-------i-------n-------g.


----------



## Zniperguy114 (Jan 29, 2010)

To Aaron Brooks Wolters, I live 35 minutes from Canada, in other words i'v got a few feet of it compared to your 2 inches of snow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2010)

Right now we have about 40cm of snow out side, but the sun is shining. Very beautiful actually!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2010)

A rather warm 36C today....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2010)

Snow, Snow, Snow. Was up at 0300 and it was snowing, and at 0900 it still is. Temp is 27 degrees F.

Pic's of my front yard.... The last one is the back yard.

Eric: In the 2nd pic, the tree to the right of center is the Crimson Queen. The one near the bird bath is the 
Coral Bark aka Sango Kaku.



Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh boy, oh boy....the snow in V.Ba.... It looks the same like here Charles. All around under the white powder.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2010)

Dang, once again we get screwed out of a lot of snow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2010)

That is not snow! That is just a dusting! 

Okay I admit for VA that is probably a lot of snow.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is not snow! That is just a dusting!
> 
> Okay I admit for VA that is probably a lot of snow.



That "dusting" is over six inches !!! And it's still snowing ! For this area that is a LOT of snow.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2010)

ccheese said:


> That "dusting" is over six inches !!! And it's still snowing !
> Charles



Like I said, dusting...


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 30, 2010)

About half way between Richmond and Petersburg, 8 inches down and counting. Yeah, I suspect everything has just about come to a grinding halt. Chili for dinner!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty hot today, must be high 20's. Went to the beach today but too hot to stay for any length of time


----------



## Zniperguy114 (Jan 30, 2010)

Its snowing,as usual for were i live this time of year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2010)

'nother nice sunny day 34C


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2010)

No snowfalls today.It's sunny but cold (-2C) day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2010)

Been snowing on and off all day today. Temp right now is relatively warm at the moment with -4 C. Snow drifts are so damn high that they are collapsing on cars that are driving by.

Supposed to only be light snow for the next few days and then pick back up heavily on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2010)

The sun is shining, but it's only 27 degrees. Here's a pic of a yardstick I stuck into the snow in my front yard
Yes... it's almost ten inches !!

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2010)

50F and clear the past 2 days, almost springlike. Went flying today, totally calm.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 31, 2010)

ccheese said:


> The sun is shining, but it's only 27 degrees. Here's a pic of a yardstick I stuck into the snow in my front yard
> Yes... it's almost ten inches


Tell me you built a snowman!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Clear at the moment but had 4 inches of snow earlier.


----------



## R Leonard (Jan 31, 2010)

Charles I experienced the same storm. Not sure about the consistency of what he got, but what I got was far too dry for snowmen (not that I cared w/both my girls off at colleges), would not even make a decent snowball. Just crumbled. Final measure in my front yard: 8.5 inches. No work tomorrow!! Hooray.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2010)

31C today nice and sunny...chance of a turn and thunderstorm...maybe tomorrow arvo...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2010)

-2 °C, sprinkling...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2010)

-2 C and heavy snow. Roads are real icy right now.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2010)

-3 C, windy and a snowstorm on the way. Got my skis out, has already been on my first little ski trip in years.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2010)

In "da beach" the temp, at 1530 is 37 degrees F [3 C] and sunny. All of the primary roads are clear, but the secondary
roads are slush and will be ice before morning. The snow from Saturday is still here, and the schools were closed today.
A lot of the community colleges cancelled classes, and the city state offices are closed. Two inches of snow shuts
this city down.... and we got seven to ten inches, depending on the area. FWIW, the city of Va. Beach has two snowplows !! 
They were leasing road graders and front end loaders from construction companies to clear the main roads.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2010)

ccheese said:


> In "da beach" the temp, at 1530 is 37 degrees F [3 C] and sunny. All of the primary roads are clear, but the secondary
> roads are slush and will be ice before morning. The snow from Saturday is still here, and the schools were closed today.
> A lot of the community colleges cancelled classes, and the city state offices are closed. Two inches of snow shuts
> this city down.... and we got seven to ten inches, depending on the area. FWIW, the city of Va. Beach has two snowplows !!
> ...



The problem over here is that the damn city ran out or salt for the roads!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 1, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The problem over here is that the damn city ran out or salt for the roads!



We've got the same problems here with road salt supplies, and the guys at the road maintenance crews can't just use gravel/sand, because it's two different types of machines that they need for salt and/or gravel/sand.
So it's only the major roads who gets cleared and salted, and when it comes to helping people (ambulances/police/fire trucks), the military has to step in and help people where it is needed.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2010)

they don't use much salt here , they spray the roads with some solution when snow is forecast and the solution does its work


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> they don't use much salt here , they spray the roads with some solution when snow is forecast and the solution does its work



Yeah the major roads such as the Autobahns and the cities with more money do the same thing here. The smaller areas like where I live, still use salt however.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 1, 2010)

We got the same system that CCheese got in Va. Problem is ours wasn't snow-it was sleet and freezing rain. Fortunately, it is gone now.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 2, 2010)

Today it's suppose to rain [70% chance]. Temp is 36 F, so it shouldn't freeze til morning. , Very overcast. Schools
are still closed.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2010)

-3 C, 2+ feel of snow on the ground, and still snowing through tomorrow at least, and the grounds are icy. 

Schools still open...


----------



## Negative Creep (Feb 2, 2010)

Man it is hot here, high 20's at least. I'm camping at the moment which makes it even worse; can't even sit in the tent between 11am and 7pm as it's just too hot


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2010)

Snowing on and off all day, not that much on top what is already on the ground though.


----------



## Pong (Feb 3, 2010)

About to drop dead from the heat. At around 33c, so damn hot! I need a gallon of water!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2010)

Rain, with the temp at 36 degrees F [about 2 C]. Should get rid of a lot of the snow. More snow predicted for Saturday !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2010)

Heavy snow all day. Temps are -1 C at the moment. 

Weather is supposed to warm up starting tomorrow and turn to rain.


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2010)

bloody cold here in the NE of England expecting snow in the next couple of hours, Terry's probably already got it by now though


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2010)

It started snowing. The temperature is about 0C degrees.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2010)

Clear skies which clouded over in the afternoon. Cold, around 0C or below.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2010)

Heavy snow and freezing. I am expecting the airfield to be shut down and a 2 hour delay tomorrow.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2010)

The temp is 37 F [3 C] and clear. We are expecting a severe winter storm this coming weekend. Last Saturday I
had ten inches on my front lawn... see attached pic..

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2010)

28C humid with passing showers. Give me dry heat any day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2010)

Today we have 1C and the snow is beginning to melt. That is a good thing though, because we have had 3 weeks of non stop snow every day. I love the snow though, don't take me wrong. I just hate all the people that can not drive in it!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2010)

Another clear day with the snow slowly melting. Roads have been clear for a while though so we have avoided the idiots who can't drive in it...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 4, 2010)

Big winter storm heading here Friday PM into Saturday. Mid Atlantic states could be hit hard.

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Big winter storm heading here Friday PM into Saturday. Mid Atlantic states could be hit hard.
> 
> TO



we've had only a little snow wish we'd get hammered with a good one


----------



## R Leonard (Feb 4, 2010)

yep, we're watching that one too.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm with ya TO. They're calling for total 24" plus with 3 inches per hour at the height. great.

and you and I are now in a blizzard warning which is sustained winds at 35mph and reduced visability.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 5, 2010)

Rain, rain, and more rain! I feel like I should be in Burnside's mud march!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2010)

Snow all melted today and overnight. Pretty mild today with rain pretty much constantly.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 5, 2010)

7:53 PM EST and no snow yet.

But it's coming.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> 7:53 PM EST and no snow yet.
> 
> But it's coming.
> 
> TO



Take cover! 

I am happy as hell for this snow. 

my dad is going to have hell at work tomorrow with a lot of accidents. He's not so happy.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry about your dad's work load tomorrow Harrison. I just wish it would snow instead of rain here. It has been raining since late last night and is now in the high 30s F.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2010)

29C fine sunny day...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Snow all melted today and overnight. Pretty mild today with rain pretty much constantly.



I'm guessing you're in the United Kingdom?! 

Steve, we had 3 inches by 8pm. And its the wet stuff.

Harrison, tell your dad he ain't the only one - I'm "Essential Personnel" also.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't he's sleeping.... went to bed at 8 since he knows it'll be a long day and he'll have to work late  

They have "Hell's corner" Where 78 makes a sharp right onto Route 24.... and there is 5-8 accidents a week there.,


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Boy are you guys getting it

BBC News - Snowstorm paralyses Washington DC and eastern US


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I'm guessing you're in the United Kingdom?!
> 
> Steve, we had 3 inches by 8pm. And its the wet stuff.
> 
> Harrison, tell your dad he ain't the only one - I'm "Essential Personnel" also.



Chris, Harrison....

As of right now we got over a foot and it's coming down hard. Lots of wind also. Never saw any wet snow or rain. And it's not supposed to stop till late today.

But at least us retired guys are not "Essential Personnel". 

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 6, 2010)

FOG! About 1/8 mile visibillity. I wanted to go flying this morning, I can't even go IFR!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 6, 2010)

Snow stopped a couple of hours ago. Got about 18"-20", drifts almost twice that. 

Thank God for snow blowers!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2010)

Official record at Philly International is 28 inches. And we have another storm, exactly the same, coming for Wednesday!

Think I'll post an add on Craig's List - 200,000 metric tons of cold, crystalized water, FREE!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2010)

35C fine and sunny here Guys!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 7, 2010)

Not on This side of Oz. Raining too much, but thank god we have a desal plant at Kurnell now, LMAF. And rain again today. I have t play golf in the morning, and I hate slogging thru the wet turf.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Official record at Philly International is 28 inches. And we have another storm, exactly the same, coming for Wednesday!
> 
> Think I'll post an add on Craig's List - 200,000 metric tons of cold, crystalized water, FREE!!


ship it up here I want more snow this has been a crap winter only a fraction of the normal snow


----------



## ccheese (Feb 9, 2010)

We're expecting lots of rain, tonight. The "big stuff" will be north and west of Va. Beach. Richmond, VA up through
DC and on up the coast to PA and NJ. The temp at 1050 is 32 degrees F. [0 C].

Charles


----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2010)

seen just about every type of weather here in the NE of England today seems to change about every 15 mins cycling through bright sunshine, rain, hail and snow and sometimes all at the same time


----------



## N4521U (Feb 9, 2010)

Played golf yesterday, GD rain!!!!!!!!! Now today bl**dy Sh!t hot. Why o why? B.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 9, 2010)

State Warning in effect for the blizzard upcoming. 

20-30 mph winds 12-18 inches. Sounds good


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2010)

'nother hottie today 39C


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

Ah ha! 35 mph winds..heavy snow.

8 inches and is not going to stop until late tonight !


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

Got 6 inches through the night (no pun intended!), now sleet and rain. They say we're kinda in the eye of the hurricane - supposed to turn back to snow and get hit hard this afternoon.

Wayne, want some white stuff??


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

It's pretty bad here... and still not the worst. 


By 3PM it's 100% chance of snow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2010)

-8 C and heavy snow pretty much all day.

It is supposed to continue to snow heavy until Friday.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2010)

5-10-15-20 inches, I don't even know anymore. I really don't care. I've had enough. I've had enough of sitting around drinking, watching TV, tagging the wife, shoveling snow and anything else you can name. I went to the office just to get out of the house. The road are crappy and I'm driving 4-Wheel. So I'm not really worried about getting home. But I really don't want to GO home. Same old same old. 

And Direct TV crashed this morning. 

So much for Global Warming.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful but windy as hell here in cosmopolitan Hamlet, NC.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 10, 2010)

Snowing, again, in Va. Beach. Don't expect too much this time. Temp is 27 degrees F.

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 10, 2010)

Started as snow last night, turned to rain at some point early this morning, supposed to turn back to snow later today.

Right now there's a lot of slush on the ground.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2010)

Its snow again here - already 3 inches where I shoveled this morning.


I quit.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

10 inches with 6-8 more projected.

I am feeling no school for 2 days in a row  I hope...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

Blizzzzzzzzzard  not quite but it's bad..


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Blizzzzzzzzzard  not quite but it's bad..



Get off your A## and shovel for your Dad


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

well like Chris said... I used the snow blower but an hour later it just was filled with snow again


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 10, 2010)

Snowing like heck here at the Jersey Shore.

The bamboo in my back yard is bending under the weight of the white stuff!

TO


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 10, 2010)

No offense, but....Ya'll can have it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome is all I can say right now about our snow,


----------



## Heinz (Feb 11, 2010)

Very humid, currently waiting for a big electrical storm to move across the city.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2010)

Rather warm and Humid 31C, cloudy and rained on and off during the day...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 11, 2010)

Sh!t and more sh!t all next week over most of the SI


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2010)

Right now we have -10 C and a blizzard outside.

It has been snowing heavy since yesterday. Since last night we have added about another 10 inches to the almost 2 feet that we already have now.

The airfield is closing down and we are all being sent home from work because it is supposed to get worse.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Awesome is all I can say right now about our snow,


Would you believe you've had more snow then Buffalo this year, but in reflection we've not had much. To bad its not a little colder for you because now your going to have a very messy time with the slush and water


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Would you believe you've had more snow then Buffalo this year, but in reflection we've not had much. To bad its not a little colder for you because now your going to have a very messy time with the slush and water



Wow......I thought Buffalo always had snow and it wasn't a big deal


----------



## timshatz (Feb 11, 2010)

We got something like 25" of snow on top of the orginal 27" we got on Saturday. I've got a 4X F-150 and I got stuck in my own driveway. Put the dog out to "do her stuff" and she gave me that "you're kidding me, right" look that dogs use occasiionally and cats live by. 

Have some pics but I really don't know if it's worth posting them. Especially when the weather types just said there's another 6-10 inches on the way for Monday. 

This is nutz.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the weather around here. Been snowing like crazy for over a month. We got another 12 inches on top of the almost 2 feet we already had since last night and supposed to continue until tomorrow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice pics Chris! Ya either got to love it or hate it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2010)

I love snow and winter, but I am starting to get hungry from spring and summer too now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

Me too. Love skiing in the winter and all. I just don't like the humidity in the summer.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 11, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Wow......I thought Buffalo always had snow and it wasn't a big deal


I saw and survived the Blizzard of 77 the only time snow made it to a national disaster 

'By Sunday evening some areas of Western New York had, along with banning traffic, also banned snowmobiles as a snowmobiler was injured in a collision with a chimney on top of a house and others had come dangerously close to power lines due to the high drifts In Newstead, for example, approximately 30-foot (10 m) drifts led to the suspension of even emergency snowmobile traffic due to the power line dange"r

There were three airplanes on the tarmac at the Greater Buffalo International Airport in Cheektowaga waiting to take off when the blizzard hit (Bahr 1980, p. 94). One of them had idled for 5 minutes due to the blizzard hitting, and this resulted in the nose wheel freezing and preventing it from turning around (Bahr 1980, p. 53). It took several hours to bring the three airplanes back to the terminal since they had to do this via radio communication. The limited visibility prevented the pilots from seeing the men on the ground who would normally guide the airplane (Bahr 1980, p. 94).

A fire broke out at Whitney Place and Virginia Street, in the City of Buffalo, on Friday evening, and this resulted in fire trucks ramming through stalled cars in an attempt to get to the scene and fire hoses being stretched two to three blocks to reach the fire, as that is where the fire trucks were able to make it to (Bahr 1980, 80-81). The National Guard assisted in taking firemen to the scene in four wheel drive vehicles (Bahr 1980, p. 82). Not only did the weather frustrate efforts to reach the scene, but it also hampered the ability to fight the fire. Attempts to disconnect hoses to move them resulted in the water freezing and bursting the hoses (Bahr 1980, p. 83; Rossi 1999, p. 230). Since the street drains were blocked with snow, runoff water from the fire rose to the running boards on the fire department's pumpers. When this water froze it required jack hammers to extricate the pumpers (Rossi 1999, p. 230).


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang, that's some bad snow, PB! Here, we're under about 8" of snow right now, with several more to come before midnight. And while those in points north of here might think "Pfah! 8" is a small springtime dusting!" you must keep in mind that this is Texas, where its rare to even find pictures of snow (magazine articles featuring vistas of the Rockies and such usually have the snow melt out of the photo down here). I've got a couple pics of the snow from work today, I'll resize them eventually and post em.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 11, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Dang, that's some bad snow, PB! Here, we're under about 8" of snow right now, with several more to come before midnight. And while those in points north of here might think "Pfah! 8" is a small springtime dusting!" you must keep in mind that this is Texas, where its rare to even find pictures of snow (magazine articles featuring vistas of the Rockies and such usually have the snow melt out of the photo down here). I've got a couple pics of the snow from work today, I'll resize them eventually and post em.


Have fun with it , grab a piece of cardboard find a hill and go tobagganing


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 11, 2010)

We got 16 inches total. 

Wow Neil


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice weather just keeps rolling along....29C warm and sunny.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice weather just keeps rolling along....29C warm and sunny.



But still no rain………………..


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> But still no rain………………..



We got "some" yesterday...but you had to be in the right place to get wet.....rather scattered, lots of areas stayed dry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2010)

Been snowing again all day long. I hope the autobahns are alright tonight. I have to drive almost 2 hours on them tonight.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2010)

We got over a foot of snow in 24 hours. Dang!!!! Dallas probably averages about an inch of snow a year. Sure is pretty to see but don't want to live in it.


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 12, 2010)

Word is that Charleston today and into the night will get between 3-5 inches of snow. Crazy huh!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2010)

Another snow storm moving up the east coast. Charleston, Savannah and other places that rarely see snow
are going to get a good bit of it. Forecast for Va. Beach on Saturtday is one to three inches. Today it's nice
and sunny, temp is 37 F.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 12, 2010)

Cloudy, low 20s and a little humid. More rain coming over the weekend and next weekend. Hopefully its not too heavy otherwise its going to flood around the front of my house again.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2010)

Around 3C and on and off rain with some clear spells. Pretty shitty really.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2010)

High of 3 degrees, average 0 degrees, night time -4 to -5 degrees. Some flurries of snow, nothing sticking yet, but more forecast.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 13, 2010)

We got a dusting of snow, last night. Just enough to cover the cars and lawns. Streets were clear, but wet. Temp
did not go below 34 F during the day. At 2120 the temp is 28 F.

Charles


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy hell 

BBC News - Snow causes car pile-up in Kansas


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2010)

We finally had the sun shine for the first time in like a month. Temps stayed around -1 to -2 C and we had no snow for the time in several weeks. 

Temp right now is -4C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2010)

Another bright sunny day...32C and climbing over the next few days....


----------



## ccheese (Feb 17, 2010)

Clear but cold. Temp is 30 F. No rain foresast til Sunday...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2010)

Overcast day but still got to a warm 36C.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 20, 2010)

Chilly, temp is 28 degrees F. Suppose to go to the high 40's today. No rain til Monday.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2010)

It was sunny but quite cold day. The temperature of 3C degrees only caused all snow was melting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2010)

Supposed to be 65F/18C tomorrow


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2010)

Dunno what the temp got to but a nice warm mild day...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2010)

At 1115 the temp is 50 degrees F already. Has the makings of a nice day. Skies are clear, no wind.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2010)

'nother nice sunny day.....27C


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 23, 2010)

The temp is in the 35 Degrees (F) but feels like 27 (F) and raining. That would be 2 degrees (C) for you guys across the* pond*.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 23, 2010)

Raining in Va. Beach, too. Temp is 41 F at 0845. A "blah" kinda day !!

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 23, 2010)

Rain. Glad it ain't snow!

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 23, 2010)

Starting to warm up over here now. Today we had +8 C/46 F and rain. The snow is all melting away (at a very quick pace as well).

Even though I love the winter and the snow, I am looking forward to sun, sandals, lake, and BBQ weather.


----------



## Erich (Feb 23, 2010)

snow did someone say snow ? what the heck is that ? we've had a disaster of a winter, simply none. snow pack is nil and the outlook.........well can I use the word DOOMED !

spring has been here for weeks no wonder I am at a state of pure exhaustion


----------



## Juha (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Eric
here we have 80cm of snow, so we have some to spare, the problem is how to transport it there.

Juha


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 24, 2010)

It is misty here in cosmopolitan Hamlet, NC.


----------



## Loiner (Feb 24, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> The temp is in the 35 Degrees (F) but feels like 27 (F) and raining.


 



dirkpitt289 said:


> That would be 2 degrees (C) for you guys across the* pond*.


 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2010)

Around 3C and absolutely dumping it with snow. Had about a foot today with about the same still forecast (even more on the ski slopes). Could have an epic powder day if they get the roads open and the weather clears up a bit.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 24, 2010)

Another snowstorm on the way!

Global warming my ass! 

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Another snowstorm on the way!
> 
> Global warming my ass!
> 
> TO


Thats why you have snow and Buffalo doesn't its not right


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2010)

Right now it's raining with the temp at 37 F. Tonight it's suppose to drop and we may be snow..... from a dusting to one
inch.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 24, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Another snowstorm on the way!
> 
> Global warming my ass!
> 
> TO



New Jersey is getting killed...another snow storm 12-18 inches.....and keep in mind we had one not to long ago that dumped 16 on us.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 25, 2010)

53F/12C and raining. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2010)

32C ...still fine and sunny!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2010)

Weather is great today!

Temp reached 9 C and the sun is shining. Drover around today with the sun roof open!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 25, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Weather is great today!
> 
> Temp reached 9 C and the sun is shining. Drover around today with the sun roof open!



Wish we in the northeast USA could say the same. Snow, sleet, rain, high winds. Looks like more downed power lines and tree/tree limbs on the way. 

I'm done with winter! 

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Wish we in the northeast USA could say the same. Snow, sleet, rain, high winds. Looks like more downed power lines and tree/tree limbs on the way.
> 
> I'm done with winter!
> 
> TO



That is a normal winter for us, no big deal!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 25, 2010)

It's our 3rd MAJOR snowstorm...we got about 3 inches..wont stop till saturday and have an expected 15 inches.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2010)

Once again a fine sunny day at 29C...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunny, little breeze and 37 degrees F.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2010)

Sunny and 11 C/51 F. Very nice day. Took the Jeep out and washed it and waxed her up. Very nice day today.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Were getting some good rain storms here in Orange County.

Good for the drought, and for flushing out the sewers!

I cant wait for later in March when the wildflowers begin to bloom.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2010)

It was sunny day.The temperature was about 8C degrees.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 28, 2010)

49F/10C and raining again. 


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2010)

We continue to have fine sunny weather here....25C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2010)

Major storm coming through. Winds expected to be between 75 mph and 93 mph. Weather warnings have been issued.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 28, 2010)

Heard there was a log of flooding in Germany. Anywhere near you, Chris ?

The weather today was nice. High of 52 F, currently 45 F, at 1905. No precip in the next week's forecast.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2010)

While some of you Guys are freezing your t!ts off we continue to have fine sunny days...27C today.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 3, 2010)

It snowed during the night, and continued til about 1000 this morning. With the temperature above freezing it
didn't last too long. It did create a little havoc with the morning commute. Temp at 1530 is 39 F. Very windy,
and the temp is not suppose to go below freezing tonight.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2010)

Another 30C day today...clouds supposed to be coming tomorrow maybe even some rain!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2010)

Contrary to the "up side down" land it is snowing here quite severe.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2010)

Been cold here since the start of the week but beautifully clear sunny days.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 4, 2010)

Snows melting nicely and now I have something the boys down under lack and that is spring and everything will be green


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2010)

Again snowing here.Cold.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Been cold here since the start of the week but beautifully clear sunny days.



This is continuing but it has warmed up a little so all the snow is melting


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2010)

24C today...and we even had RAIN....Thunder and lightning too!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Heard there was a log of flooding in Germany. Anywhere near you, Chris ?



Our area was okay. Not bad, just very high winds. The highest recorded in our area was 172km/h (106 mph).

Last night we got hit by a pretty big snow storm, woke up to about 8 to 10 inches of snow. Hope it all melts before I have to take my wife to the airport early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day here in Tignes around 0C. Was a good day to go skiing although the snow was a bit icy.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a night here. Stars are shining in the sky and the temperature is -8 Celsius degrees.Cold.All snow almost has melted.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 8, 2010)

61 F and sunny.

Winter is over!

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 8, 2010)

55 F and it's raining cats and dogs....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2010)

51F/10C and partly cloudy skies.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2010)

Down to 21C bit cloudy and cool but not a bad day...


----------



## johnbr (Mar 9, 2010)

11C here


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2010)

Overcast day today and definitely cooler...20C


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice day !! Sixty-four degrees F at 1305. Skies clear, but threat of rain tonight.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2010)

Got another 6 inches of snow last night. This winter does not seem to end.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 11, 2010)

Been a nice week here, temps into the 60s F. My daughter and her college girlfriends were in bikinis on the backyard deck Monday and Tuesday. Last couple days slightly cooler but still lots of sun.

The winter is over (I hope) at the Jersey Shore.

TO


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> The winter is over (I hope) at the Jersey Shore.
> 
> TO



That's called "global warming", TO !!

Up until today the temp has been in the 60's almost every day this week. Today it dropped to 54 F, 
and it's raining.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2010)

Every time we think the winter is over and it starts warming up a few days later it snows again. We had a lot of snow the other day and now we are supposed to some more tomorrow and Monday! Come on spring time!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2010)

back up to 30C today, fine and sunny..seems it will continue for a few days....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2010)

Windy and 70F/21C.


Wheels


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 14, 2010)

34F snow/ rain mix. Yesterday it was 60!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome March its been 10c almost every day, all the ice has melted in the lakes the river is close to being clear, winter has to have one or two kicks left in it


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2010)

51 this morning warming to 61 today. Tomorrow rain. Looks like my beloved winter is all over....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 15, 2010)

Rain today, but the rest of the week should be sunny with temps in the 60s F.

TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

60F/15C and clear.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2010)

Clear skies. Between -6 and +6C here in Tignes today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2010)

35C today, bit of cloud but rather warm..


----------



## Loiner (Mar 16, 2010)

It's been bright and sunny here for a few days now, and temperature's peaking at about 12C in the last couple of days. Went down to London today and it supposedly reached 14C. Spring's definately arrived! We can stop leaving daily sacrifices to Ra now


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 17, 2010)

65F/18C and clear.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

another 35C today, clouds and possible rain supposed to be coming soon.....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 18, 2010)

47F/8C and clear.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

35 again, the clouds are here....but no rain yet....


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 20, 2010)

Its 34 degrees outside and snowing. Yep, snowing. And its supposed to be in the 70's on Wed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2010)

Sunny sky and a beautiful day!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 20, 2010)

Its the first time in recorded history we've had no snow in Mar and yesterday it reached 20c blasting the previous high for that date by 6c


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

Fine sunny day 29C...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2010)

Whiteout with pretty much zero visibility first thing BT the brightened up as the day went on.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2010)

Weather has been beautiful today We have been averaging 16 C/61 F every day. Supposed to crack 20 C/68 F this week. Been really nice. I have been driving around with the sun roof open every day.


----------



## Pong (Mar 22, 2010)

At 1:30P.M - 34° C

2:15P.M - Rained, though for only ten to fifteen minutes.

4:15P.M - Around 30° C, wind at around 5kph.

Overall, quite good, only wished it rained a bit longer to compensate for the heat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2010)

Top day today....fine and sunny 25C


----------



## Torch (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah yes a day ago it was in the 60's, today 11.5 inches of snow. Colorado at it's best.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2010)

SNOWDAY!!! I'm going back to bed!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful today!

Right now we have sunny skies and 21 C/70 F. Man I love it.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

70F/21C and Sunny.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2010)

31C today STILL fine and sunny!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 30, 2010)

58F/14C and Clear.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 30, 2010)

Cloudy with some great rain


----------



## brandle (Mar 30, 2010)

Another Rainy day here in west yorkshire or should I say wet yorkshire....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2010)

Fine day today...24C


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2010)

After a nice sunny powder day yesterday the clouds rolled in today and it has been dumping snow all day. Around 1C.


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 30, 2010)

About 70 degrees and not a cloud in the sky....Lovely!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2010)

Continue to have fine sunny weather...29C today.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

Magic day, lots done in the garden.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2010)

Still snowing. Should break tomorrow for some sunshine which will be nice to see. Also gotten a bit colder so around -2/3C at 2100m much colder on the summit (3500m) at around -12/13C.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 2, 2010)

58F/14C and Clear.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2010)

80F/27C

Had all the windows open and the heater/AC off!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> 80F/27C
> 
> Had all the windows open and the heater/AC off!


Serious??

It rained hard for the better part of the day with average temps of 42°F (5°C), then it cleared up and got windy


----------



## tango35 (Apr 3, 2010)

Here we have 6 Degrees Celsius, 8/10 clouds, so another day for indoor activities like paperwork or modeling

greets from the Home of the Butcherbirds

Thomas


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 3, 2010)

25c and clear I am willing to concede that there will be no more snow , first time in recorded history that we got no snow in March


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2010)

Same as it has been all week...fine and Sunny!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 5, 2010)

52F/11C and Cloudy.
It feels colder than 52 to me though. Brrrr.....


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 5, 2010)

Was a magic day or a barbecue


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 6, 2010)

48F/9C and Partly Cloudy.
It rained off and on most of the morning here.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2010)

Frost and Ice this morning...then we had:
Rain, Hail, Wind, Sunshine Snow

They tell me Winter is over...but I'm not so sure...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 6, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Frost and Ice this morning...then we had:
> Rain, Hail, Wind, Sunshine Snow
> 
> They tell me Winter is over...but I'm not so sure...


It's global warmings fault. 


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 6, 2010)

Top day again 22C, maybe rain tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2010)

After a bunch of fine sunny days...we had thunderstorms today for part of the morning....most rain in a day here for quite some time, varied btween about 35 and 70mm in places, needless to say some areas had flooding, couldn't cope with the sudden downpour...


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2010)

In a word, wonderful. The temp went up to 89 F, today and at 1745 it's still 88 F. This will last one more day, then we
get some rain and possible T-storms. Started my tomatoes from seed, in small cups, today.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2010)

Overcast 22C today...more rain this morning, already had the months average rainfall in 2 days at 41mm. we haven't had that much for Jan to March!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2010)

54F/12C and Partly Cloudy.
It rained lightly from about 1 am to 5 am this morning.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

24C and fine getting a bit nippy during the mornings though.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

58F/14C and Partly Cloudy.


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Apr 15, 2010)

A bit chilly in Va. Beach, today. Temp is 54 F/12 C, and quite windy...

Charles


----------



## Pong (Apr 15, 2010)

Another hot day for us. Around 33° C and no clouds. No hope of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2010)

Sunny with some clouds today, not sure if there were normal clouds or as a result of the volcano explosion in Iceland that has dumped a load of ash our way and has closed pretty much all of Northern Europe's airspace (UK, Ireland, Norway, Sweden, Denmark and Finland that I know of). Still pretty chilly though at around 10-12C.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 15, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Sunny with some clouds today, not sure if there were normal clouds or as a result of the volcano explosion in Iceland that has dumped a load of ash our way and has closed pretty much all of Northern Europe's airspace (UK, Ireland, Norway, Sweden, Denmark and Finland that I know of). Still pretty chilly though at around 10-12C.



A return to dark ages 
the weather heer is totally bizzare the leafs and plants are about 3-4 weeks early


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2010)

High of 14 degrees, soon dropping to 6 in the afternoon, with some sunny periods. Currently around 2 degrees, with volcanic ash expected overnight ! Jeez, it's normally Saraha sand at this time of year, now we've got bl**dy ash to clean off the cars!!


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2010)

a totally bitchin day ! 37 miles on the bike this morn at 45F with high fog and breaking now, clear a few cumulus clouds way out west and 72 F, now this is spring...........finally.

hope it is like this for our first Century ride of the season on Saturday, yeah I'll post pics, there is still snow on the ridgelines


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2010)

*Finally* a good sunny day with decent temps.

I know we need the rain, but dang, toss a little sun into the mix once in a while!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

Absolute top day again, 22C and clear as a bell.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

55F/13C and Partly Cloudy and humidity at 90%.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Apr 16, 2010)

Again, hot, though it is 32° and partly cloudy. Thankfully, it cooled down a bit around 3:00P.M.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice warm sunny 24C


----------



## conkerking (Apr 16, 2010)

Generally clear with patches of volcanic ash.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

69F/21C and Sunny and humidity at 46%.


Wheels


----------



## senji (Apr 19, 2010)

Im in seattle. Any day that isnt cloudy with a chance of rain, well those are days for the record books. Its not one of those record books days today.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2010)

The clear sunny weather of the last couple of days has now gone and it has got a bit colder with rain falling and some hail and sleet as well, not very pleasant.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 19, 2010)

22 and sunny! We've had a few days of 20+ weather, which is odd for this time of year. I was waiting in line for a club on Friday night, and it was quite nice out even that late.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 20, 2010)

55F/13C and Raining.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2010)

Couple of nice days 28C yesterday and 30C today, fine and sunny!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2010)

Pretty mixed today. Not particularly warm but the weather went from bright sunshine to cloudy to heavy rain and then back again during the course of the day.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful, but chilly


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

55F/13C and Raining.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

26C today overcast....and currently raining in the early evening...


----------



## Torch (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah spring in the Rockies, yesterday torrential rain, hail, tornados, today more rain, sleet 31 degs. Wan'nt to long ago we were in the 70's.......


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2010)

Miserable here today. Heavy persistent rain, such pleasant weather to be doing things in...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

Overcast and cool today...raining now in the late evening....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful weather! We broke the 70F mark today for the first time this year. 21 C/ 70 F. Sunny and just wonderful. Been wearing shorts and sandals all day. Washed the Jeep in and out and put a coat of wax on her. Going to throw some Porterhouse steaks on the grill tomorrow. Supposed to be even warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2010)

A lot better weather than yesterday but still not great. Warmer and clearer weather but still some clouds in the sky, looking forward to some nice sunny weather in the next week though, if the weather gods are kind...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2010)

Down to 20C today....bit on the cool side.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2010)

Spent a nice Sunday walking around in the fields with friends and then had a BBQ this afternoon. Temps reached 25 C/77 F. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm told its been very nice here today, but as i've been stuck in a windowless kitchen since 8.30 this morning (9.30pm now) and have not had time to go outside yet i dont belive it !!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2010)

Certainly wasn't a beautiful sunny day up here Karl. Still cloudy and fairly miserable although warmer than the last couple of days and it didn't rain which is always good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2010)

Overcast and cool today 22C expecting rain tonight.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2010)

Today it started off with rain (causing my car to turn gray by the way, volcanic ash possibly...). By lunch time however we had 21 C and sun shine!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)

Bit of rain this morning...cleared to a sunny afternoon 24C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 27, 2010)

Cold and dull only 14C.


----------



## drgondog (Apr 28, 2010)

Snowing in Cave Junction Oregon today - looking forward to getting back to Texas. 60 days and counting from now..


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2010)

should I bring over my skii' Bill ? 39 and stinking cold rain to Bills north and east, my Peach tree froze off last week


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2010)

Heavy clouds all day and it has looked like it was going to rain for most of the day. However it didn't which is a good thing but similar conditions are expected for most of the week. It is quite mild though and humid as well, so not unpleasant but could be a lot better, looking forward to seeing some sunshine at some point.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

65F/18C and Sunny after raining early this morning.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2010)

Overcast morning..sunny afternoon....21C


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful right now 70F and mostly sunny with a little breeze, but thunderstorms coming later.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2010)

Overcast morning and cleared in the arvo again 20C


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2010)

(Censored)


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2010)

Very strange day. We had sun, rain, sleet, snow and hail all in one day. Plus a variation of temperature between 3C and 11C as we went up the valley to walk around at Balmoral and go to Lochnagar distillery.


----------



## Pong (May 3, 2010)

"Singin' In the RAIIINNNN!"


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 3, 2010)

Lovely clear day, 22C and I've just seen my niece off back to the coooooool UK, poor thing.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

Relatively cool today but at least it didn't rain or snow today, stayed mostly dry with sunny spells for most of the day...


----------



## BikerBabe (May 3, 2010)

Cloudy cold morning, sunny afternoon. It's freezing at night, which is unusual for the season here - fer god's sake, it's MAY, we're supposed to have summer coming up very soon!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)

Cloudy most of the day...Thunder and lightning show on the way to work this morning and a dose of rain...didn't quite get to 20C.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2010)

Fairly miserable. On and off rain all day although it was pretty muggy and humid.


----------



## Catch22 (May 5, 2010)

It snowed yesterday. May 4th. Welcome to Alberta.


----------



## pbfoot (May 5, 2010)

But it rained for the 1st time ever at the north pole
CBC News - North - North Pole rainfall 'bizarre': climatologist


----------



## v2 (May 5, 2010)

it's raining now in Cracow...8C


----------



## diddyriddick (May 5, 2010)

Beginning to get hot in the cosmopolitan town of Hamlet, NC.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

64F/18C and Clear.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2010)

Bit chilly and cloudy but a fair amount of sun around which is nice for once.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 8, 2010)

Bit dark with a chill in the air, but what a top day, bright, sunny (22oC) and good to be in the garden, so no modelling done


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2010)

seemed rather warm today but only20ish C fine and sunny though...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

64F/18C and Clear.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2010)

Top day today fine and sunny 24C


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2010)

60F/16C and Sunny with 80% humidity.
It's expected to get into the mid 70's Farenheit today.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2010)

Seems to be getting a little warmer and a little less rainy but still had rain today with sunny intervals.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 10, 2010)

60F/19C and partly cloudy with 48% humidity.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2010)

Bit of sun....cloudy 17C bit cold today...even put my jacket on!


----------



## T Bolt (May 11, 2010)

Off and on rain and 48 F. At least the rain held off until the weekend was over this time!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2010)

Very strange weather today. Fairly cold all day but variations from sunshine to hailstorms to rain all in the space of about half an hour. Here is hoping for some nicer weather in the near future.


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2010)

At 0455, in Va. Beach, it's 63 degrees F, no wind and dry at the moment. Rain expected later today with highs in the
mid 70's F.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day 20C


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 20, 2010)

80F/27C and Sunny with 36% humidity.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2010)

Sunny, mild top of 15C. Good day for working on the shed cleanup.


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2010)

looks like a warm one just great when your stuck in a tiny kitchen most of the day !!!!


----------



## Peebs (May 21, 2010)

cold n wet


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2010)

Nice sunny day....20C supposed to get some rain over the weekend...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

71F/22C and Sunny with 53% humidity.
I am glad they got the wildfire put out near my house yesterday or the winds picking up could have caused problems.
Wildfire spreads near Corona


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2010)

currently cold, windy and raining around 10C...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2010)

We are sitting at 23 C/73 F and sunny with a few clouds in they sky. Finally seems like summer is here. Supposed to remain warm from here on out.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 23, 2010)

63F cloudy, rain is on it's way later

Not a beach day

TO


----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2010)

Wonderful sunny weather for the last couple of days. All been around 20C which is great, summer is finally making its presence known.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2010)

64F/18C and Partly Cloudy with 37% humidity.
Those clouds have been giving intermittent showers since early this morning.


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 23, 2010)

Rain

TO


----------



## Colin1 (May 23, 2010)

Absolutely glorious here the last two days, esp today though.
Got back to the car from town and the display was reading 29C. I just basked in it in Bristol all weekend. I hope it really is here to stay, we need a scorcher after the last three.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful day, but could have been a tad cooler.


----------



## conkerking (May 24, 2010)

Touched 30C yesterday, hopefully will today too. I am taking the laptop outside.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 24, 2010)

30C and gloriously sunny here, I've been taking advantage of it to dry paint and parts outside


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2010)

Top of 19C today....currently raining outside....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2010)

Very sunny and we hit 27 C/81 F. To beautiful to be at work!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Well today was slightly different from the last couple of days. Cooler with rain


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2010)

about 75F with 60 mph winds!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2010)

66F/19C and Sunny with 48% humidity.
We've had a nice breeze today. 


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (May 24, 2010)

At 2145 on the 24th, it's 64 degrees F, with T-storms in the area.. Winds are picking up, so I guess we're in for it
tonight.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2010)

18C today rained in the morning cleared in the afternoon...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2010)

Freakin HOT!!! 93 today.....and tomorrow....and the next day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2010)

Today we had 25 C and sunny with on and off rain and T-storms. The storms and rain never lasted more than a few minutes and then the sun was out again.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

71°F/22°C and Sunny with 42% humidity.
We've had another nice breeze today. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2010)

Another delightful day, NOT. Freezing cold (less than 10C) and raining, got to love the British summertime


----------



## ccheese (May 26, 2010)

Very nice day, temp in the high 70's. Slight breeze from the SE, which may bring some rain after midnight. I cut the lawn today, with a push mower, and it was not bad at all. Nothing a cold (favorite) beverage wouldn't cure !!

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2010)

85f and clear and calm need SPF 10K


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

A lovely day today. For me it was not too hot or too cold, it was just right.

70°F/21°C and Sunny with 49% humidity.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

92F where I was....still in the 80's ....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

Missed the News....to check the temp but it was a nice slightly overcast day, with the sun in and out of the clouds....so probably around 18-20C?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2010)

16C Wet and windy...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

Cold and overcast day 16C again...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

Sunny with some clouds, around 15C.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2010)

Going to be a hot one, today. At 1420 it's 82 F, and suppose to go into the high 80's. No clouds, no breeze.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Cloudy today, some rain....some sun..17C


----------



## ccheese (Jun 6, 2010)

Going to be very hot today. At 0850 it's already 81 F [27 C], and suppose to go into the 90's. Good day to stay
in the pool...

Charles


----------



## rochie (Jun 6, 2010)

After 3 very hot days, well hot for England that is ! it is now p*****g down and is pretty cold with it


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Suppose to get a good storm later.....cloudy now....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2010)

rochie said:


> After 3 very hot days, well hot for England that is ! it is now p*****g down and is pretty cold with it



Same here. Wonderful last couple of days and then last night/yesterday it just started to rain heavily and then got cold. Typical British summer


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2010)

Fricken hot here.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 6, 2010)

The weather is warming up.

88°F/31°C and Sunny with 46% humidity.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2010)

cool day...16C but fine and sunny....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2010)

More rain, miserable day. I want the sun back...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2010)

Never went outside all day.....but i know it was cold and overcast...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 8, 2010)

Love reading your weather reports Wayne! It keeps getting colder and nastier where you are and warmer and nicer here as summer gets closer, although its raining today and only 68F


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 8, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> More rain, miserable day. I want the sun back...



Well the rain and gloom continues, looks like it might end on Thursday though, can't wait!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Love reading your weather reports Wayne! It keeps getting colder and nastier where you are and warmer and nicer here as summer gets closer, although its raining today and only 68F



Well then.....cold, wet, windy....15C today.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2010)

It's a bit cooler today, only about 87, but high, high humidity. Uhhgg. I good old Texas sauna.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 9, 2010)

Finally hot in Croatia - more watermelons to go for my customers


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2010)

Still cool today but at least the rain has stopped...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 9, 2010)

Low to mid 60s F, Rain 

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2010)

High 60's and a drizzle!


----------



## v2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hot...33C, any clouds on blue sky...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day yesterday to drive home from the expo...today overcast cold and gonna be wet and windy this afternoon...coffee time!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2010)

Strange today. Raining a little but was cloudy most of the day. Very muggy with just a little sunshine, not really meant to improve until the end of the week either.


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Strange today. Raining a little but was cloudy most of the day. Very muggy with just a little sunshine, not really meant to improve until the end of the week either.



we had a scorcher down here yesterday, looking good today as well though in a couple of hours i'll be suited up and driving to an interview !


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2010)

Went up to 92F/33C today, and no breeze. It has cooled down a bit, only 88F/31C now. If the breeze will pick up, we
just might have a pleasant evening.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> More rain, miserable day. I want the sun back...



You get sun in England?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2010)

Rarely which is a problem, even less in Scotland.

Again not really any sun, cloudy and trying to rain the whole day but never did. Meant it was really muggy today, pretty unpleasant. The things I would do right now for some hot dry sunny weather.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 19, 2010)

A bit cooler today, than yesterday. Just suppose to go into the high 80's. No rain til Tueday.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 19, 2010)

Low 80's/High 70's sunny all day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2010)

17C today sun in and out of the clouds all day....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great weather here in Glasgow this weekend....


----------



## ccheese (Jun 20, 2010)

Going to be hot today. At 0825 it's already 75 F/ 24C, and going into the 90's F/30's C. No rain in sight.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2010)

nice day today...fine and sunny 18C


----------



## ccheese (Jun 24, 2010)

Today is a scorcher ! At 1510 it is 100 degrees F [38 C] !! I'm inside the house, which has central air conditioning. I feel
for the blokes who have to work outside in this heat. Suppose to rain most of next week.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Overcast...earlier hit 95F


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2010)

Cool, breezy and too wet to play golf!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2010)

supposed to have had some rain today....but it was fine and sunny all day, 17C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2010)

Chilly 14C today....almost thought about putting on jeans...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 28, 2010)

Mid 90s again, scattered showers.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2010)

Another wonderful day here when the sun wasn't behind the clouds, nice and warm too. Makes a nice change being able to relax in the sun outside.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2010)

another 14C day .....rained all morning 30mm at work, 40mm at home and some places over 50mm...and then cleared in the afternoon.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2010)

Just finished a nice rain shower. Now the rest of the day should be horrible. Mid 90's and humid as a steam bath.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 29, 2010)

Hot, sun, no rain for weeks, brown lawns, sick of watering!

Spending lots of time in the pool!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2010)

Sun, disappeared for the most part. Cooler too, little bit of rain around as well. Unwelcome change from the previous few days.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

We broke the heat wave, today.....the high today was 78 degrees F/25 C. It's been in the high 90's all last week,
hitting 100 twice. No rain, tho, maybe next week.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2010)

Great Day, it was 59 Degrees this morning! That's was odd.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 30, 2010)

Raining!!! Been raining all week so far now, lots of rain/drizzle/thunderstorms spun off of Alex down in the gulf. Man, its soooo nice to have rain!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2010)

3C morning...topped out at 14c again....cloudy day but no rain...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey, it's summer in Texas......

Mid 90's, humid, hardly any wind, 20-30% chance of rain.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 1, 2010)

Last two days, sunny blue skies, low humidity, 80 degrees.......

BUT WE NEED RAIN!!!!!

TO


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 2, 2010)

-4 to 11 today, a bit wintery and damp


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Started the morning at 0C with a high of 13C rather have the hot weather....


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

In a word, "pleasant". Temp in Va. Beach at 1005 is 73F/23C. Very cloudy with a slight breeze from the NW.
A good day to do things outside. No rain til next week.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2010)

We have had temps between 31 C and 35 C for the last week. (88 F to 95 F) and sunny as well. Right now it is 1930 and we have 31 C (88 F) still.

Tomorrow we are supposed to reach 38 C (100 F). Going to be a scorcher but good whether to go and watch the Germany/Argentina game in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day....14C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2010)

Man was it a hot day! We actually reached 40 C/ 104 F! For some of you this might be a that hot, but for Germany it is a scorcher.

Tomorrow it is supposed be very hot as well, but with afternoon thundershowers. Can't say that I am complaining.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2010)

At 1325 in Va. Beach it's already 90 F/32 C, and going to get hotter. No rain in the forecast til Friday. Lawn is
getting brown !!

Just checked my greenhouse. With two oscillating fans, and a squirrel cage blower, it's still 126 degrees F.
That's 52 C. !!!

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 5, 2010)

95F 

No rain for weeks and none in the forecast for at least another week.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2010)

Mixed bag today. Sunshine to clouds to heavy rain. Mild though around 15C.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 6, 2010)

Supposed to be high 80s-low 90's all week with a good chance of rain most days......and high humidity


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2010)

In a word, HOT. Temp at 1130 in Va Beach is 91 F/33 C. And this afternoon it will be hotter. No rain til the 
week-end..... maybe !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 6, 2010)

We're lookin' at triple digits here at the Jersey Shore. No rain in sight!

TO


----------



## Erich (Jul 6, 2010)

Chris sounds like Deutschland and southern Orygun are going to have similar weather patterns. right now 97F and climbing thunderbumpers by thursday/Friday. man I remember so well and it is 2 years now sitting on our little ship next to Speyer on the Rhine and watching one of the most spectacular light shows I have ever witnessed


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2010)

The east coast is in the clutches of a heat wave. At 1330 it's 97 F/36 C, and suppose to go to 99F/37C. No rain til
Saturday..... maybe...

Charles


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 7, 2010)

Only 90F and sunny in Chicago. I guess were lucky to have missed the worst of the heat.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2010)

105F Steve.....yeah you heard me  ....and I have soccer tonight...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2010)

Cloudy with patchy sunshine, nice and mild though at 18C although there is a strong breeze which makes it feel colder...


----------



## Erich (Jul 7, 2010)

101F two hours ago probably now 104F and climbing we still have 2 hours for the extremes to top out, no end in sight, expected for the next week or longer ......... Orygun is getting pounded and yet very few complain compared to our east coast brethern ...................oh well we see this every year anyway, I counted well over 35 days last summer above 100F


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2010)

Rather have that 100F/40C stuff than the cold sh!t we are having....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

It's about 89 degrees now. Cloudy. Humidity makes it feel like 97...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice warm sunny day today. Around 20C, almost went for a swim in the river (brother did) but it was just a little on the cold side (bearable but I didn't feel like it)...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Another drad cold sort of day....gonna turn real sh!tty around midnight....


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 9, 2010)

blow me down ..here in Kent, the mercury is set to hit 31 C today and possibly higher this weekend. The lawn looks like straw.. Pity the poor vets gathered at the Battle of Brritain memorial on Sunday in Capel-le-Ferne. Great weekend for the 'Legends..' show at Duxford...will it last until next weekend's RIAT at Fairford which is where I'm headed ? F-22 displaying again this year..


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2010)

Not too bad in Va. Beach, today. High suppose to be about 87 F/31 C. Rain tonight.... maybe !

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

5,0000 F/ 2,000 C

I cannot wait for the fall!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2010)

Another nice day, although not as good as down south. Had some rain showers as well during the day which were unpleasant but not unwelcome...


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 9, 2010)

Hit 31C while I was at work this morning - not fun in a big distribution centre, it was a bit like being in the bottom of an oven. It's still 24C now at 23:10, thankfully I'm off til Monday and on late shift next week so the heat will be bearable at work and the fact that I'm too hot to sleep at midnight won't be such a problem!


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2010)

so how do you guys like your eggs ? ? ?

102F and still rising

piss I'm not riding in this heat


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2010)

Cold wet and very windy all day....16C surprised it got that high...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 10, 2010)

Temp between 25 and 32 C, and humid. Ew. *gasps*
Spend most of the time lying on the sofa, drinking cold fresh orange juice, and reading. *gasps*
Cleaned the CPU fan earlier, but had to take a break when sweat started pouring into my eyes - ew.
When I sit still, I don't sweat - as soon as I move, the sweat just pours off me. Ew. Ew. Ew. 
I HATE this kind of warm weather!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

P*ssing down!


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll swap you Lucky. It's chuffing boiling down here again, about 30C and humid. I'm not quite as sweaty as BikerBabe but it's hot enough. A little downpour would be quite welcome about now!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 10, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> I'll swap you Lucky. It's chuffing boiling down here again, about 30C and humid. I'm not quite as sweaty as BikerBabe but it's hot enough. A little downpour would be quite welcome about now!



*high-fives BT* *slap* Agree on the rain! *gasps*


----------



## Erich (Jul 10, 2010)

hotter than .............. well it's getting there another 104F at my place predicted. It can stop now some 75F would be nice for the high but hey it's summer in the Platonic Sphere - we cook


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bikerbabe? Sweaty?


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 10, 2010)

Shes said it, not me  It's dropped to a mere 23C here now, good for my perspiration, but paint and glue aren't drying quite as fast as they were this afternoon!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

Pretty much the same as Jan, pissing it down and miserable. Wish there was the same weather here as there is down south at the moment.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 10, 2010)

To be honest, I'm hoping it's broken by Monday morning, I'm in work at lunchtime and I'll have the worst of the heat to put up with it's still sunny.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2010)

True but when it is raining you always want the sun back. Can see how you guys need rain down there though, looking at some the videos/pics.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 10, 2010)

Rained today for the first time in about 4 weeks!

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

Another cloudy day at 16C....didn't feel so cold today...no wind!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Rained today for the first time in about 4 weeks!
> 
> TO



It was beautiful, right?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2010)

Bl**dy windy today!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 11, 2010)

Very cloudy, rain predicted. Temp 77 F/25 C.

Charles


----------



## ellis995 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi guys

This was yesterday while i was out fishing ( returned to sea fishing to lose the weight.  It is going to kill me in the winter with my arthritis ) This is Easington Beach , 5 miles from where i live, the colliery used to drop the slag ( waste ) into the sea here years ago. The conveyor belt was used in the original film " GET CARTER "


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice morning here and into the early afternoon got to 18C...then the dark clouds rolled in...plenty of rain and high winds....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

Raining and cold all day, just like being in Pommy land................


----------



## ccheese (Jul 13, 2010)

Going to be another hot one in da beach. Suppose to go to the mid 90' s F. Humidity is high also, making for a nasty day.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

Sun was out most of the day today.....only a few scattered clouds...16C


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Mixed today. Started of cold and rainy but finished up relatively warm and sunny. Very windy though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2010)

Cloudy, cold, rained on and off and topped out at 11.5C today...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2010)

Its going to be between 98-100 all week

Uhhhggg. I'm so ready for fall.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 19, 2010)

Ditto here, in Va. Beach. No rain in sight. At 1000 it's already 88 F/31 C.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, totally the opposite here. Rain all day although mild enough around 16C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Another 15C day overcast most of the day....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2010)

Only got to 12.6c today, cloudy all day.....damn cold!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

80F right now but going up to 92F with thunderstorms in the area.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

Bl**dy abysmal ! It's been winter, then Autumn here so far this year. Bl**dy British summer !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

You should move to Chicago. Freeze in the winter and roast in the summer with only a few pleasant days in between!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Gray


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2010)

Sunny in places but cloudy mostly, nice and mild though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

13C today and Overcast....Sun came out briefly as it was setting...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

Going up to 88F with rain thunderstorms all day. Will probably feel like the Amazon rain forest.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cloudy and boring.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

Bl**dy wet and miserable again !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day today got to 17C!


----------



## Erich (Jul 26, 2010)

rode 81 miles yesterday with 7 friends, got home and it was 103F at 2.15 PCT

69F right now this morn, another scorcherin the forecast with possible Thunderbumpers if they head from the east to west, water on the Rhodies/azaleas and Jap maples before I head to work to finish the season


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Another sunny day...clouds rolling in looks like we are gonna get some rain overnight...

topped out at 19C today our warmest day in 2 months!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2010)

Rain, rain, rain..... temp 72 F/22 C. Nasty day...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2010)

Mixture. Rainy this morning but stopped for the afternoon. Cooler than with Charles though only around 14C. Useless summer so far...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

Hot hot hot, Alaska and Upper Canada are looking better and better.


----------



## sabrina (Aug 3, 2010)

Back to sunny and 90's after being hammered with rain for the past four days. Tropical and humid outside....makes me desire adventure and travel.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2010)

Raining all day long.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2010)

Surprisingly not raining  Sunny in parts today although still not particularly warm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2010)

raining most of the day....top of 12C...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2010)

In a word... HOT !! Topped out at 97 F/36 C today. Suppose to go to 100 F tomorrow.

No rain in sight....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2010)

Cold and only 13C...


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2010)

From one of our local news stations.....Uhg. The heat index (temperature it feels like) has been 113-115.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2010)

Sunny at times but then it turned to rain. Still never much over 15C which sucks ass.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2010)

No rain today but overcast.....13C and cold....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

77°F/25°C 
Sunny with winds at 13 mph.
Humidity at 48%.

Not bad compared to a couple of weeks ago.


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2010)

supposed to rain, but ended up a nice sunny day 14C happy with that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sun is breaking through at the moment....in a otherwise wet day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2010)

Overcast today with the sun popping out now and then......15C


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 11, 2010)

Pissed down all day and only got to 8oC. Roll on Bali.................


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2010)

In a word, sh!t. Rained most of the day and only cleared up after dark. Mum was out with the dog and got soaked through despite wearing waterproofs...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

Sun is out sprinkling of clouds, light winds around 14C...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Too warm!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2010)

Suppose to be pleasant, today. High in the mid 80's F. No rain in sight. Good day to work outside.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2010)

friggin' crappy day today rained all morning and into the afternoon wih strong winds all day top of 16C


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice day today for once. About 19C and sunny for the majority of the day.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 14, 2010)

Approx. 20-22 C and massive amounts of rain in the Copenhagen area.
So much actually, so that the police shut down many roads due to plenty of water on the roads (= not safe to drive), and the sewer "lids" (eng. word?) went pop in several places.

Photos courtesy of 1) Politiken.dk, 2) jp.dk, and 3) tv2.dk


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2010)

reasonable day today sun was out most of the day...16C 

...rain is coming though... an hour or two away and we are in for it!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2010)

Mixture today. Really heavy rain and some sunshine. Pretty miserable overall.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice day after a [email protected] morning almost hit 20C (19.8C) in the afternoon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice Sunny day today...got to 18C


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2010)

Thunderstorms all night and half of this morning. They have moved off the coast, but everything is soaked. Temp at
11:15 am is 79 F/26 C. Still very cloudy.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2010)

Hot as hell the last few days. Up in the 90s. Might get a nice thunderstorm tonight.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2010)

rather Cilly 13C today...overcast and scattered showers all day...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Miserable. Torrential rain for the most part and cold, around 14C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Miserable. Torrential rain for the most part and cold, around 14C.



Sounds like what we had here today...only 2 degrees lower!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2010)

A storm is coming....


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2010)

103F yesterday and it is nearly 99F right now a little before 2 pm. going to be a scorcher for sure .........


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 25, 2010)

Gorgeous day here in Minnesota. 72F, mostly blue skies with a few clouds floating by, no wind. Just an absolute beautiful pre-fall day. Good day to pull out the Longbow and head to the archery range after work. Think I'll site till dark and watch the moonrise.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally a day mostly without rain. Little sunshine, little rain, little of just nothing. 14C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2010)

14C today and raining had between 25 -50mm of rain the past 24 hours wettest August in 18 years for us....


----------



## Erich (Aug 26, 2010)

108F yesterday and I was working in it, today breezy the cool down has started ............hopefully


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful day today. Very warm and sunny with temps around 80 F. Now the weather is turning to crap. Very very dark and bad looking outside. They have issued a severe weather warnings until 5 in the morning for our area. 

Severe Thunderstorms
Heavy rain 20l per hour
Hail
Heavy winds with gusts to Cat. 8
Tornado warning.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright today. Mostly sunny and with no rain, it was nice to actually be able to go outside and not get wet.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

after 2 days of rain..we had a break..the sun came out for most of the day...still only 15C though...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2010)

Similar here Wayne. Break from the rain for most of the day, although it returned in the late afternoon. Around 15C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice sunny day today 17C !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

14C..cold .It's raining.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2010)

Warmest day in 3 months...cracked 20C ....more rain coming though....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2010)

Nicest day in a while. Sunny for the majority of it, around 16C.


----------



## fnqvmuch (Aug 30, 2010)

is supposed to be The Dry - but isn't. not looking forward to the Wet.
steven


----------



## tail end charlie (Aug 30, 2010)

It was a beautiful day today so I took my daughter to see a shire horse farm (she loves horses) unfortunately there was a storm in Yorkshire the day before and some of the horses were still spooked. Jeeeeeeeeezus those things are powerfull and scary when they arnt in their normal tranquil shire horse mode.

Staintondale Shire Horse Farm, Scarborough/Whitby, North York Moors, Yorkshire


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like it's going to get bad around here. Hurricane Earl is churning toward the east coast, and as of this morning was
a catagory III storm. However, it is expected to stay about 100 miles off the coast. We should get lots of rain and
high winds.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2010)

Stay anchored down Charles....a gust of wind and you could end up anywhere.....


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Stay anchored down Charles....a gust of wind and you could end up anywhere.....



Always wanted to visit Oz.......

Charles


----------



## johnbr (Sep 1, 2010)

31c Here all are hoping for rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Always wanted to visit Oz.......
> 
> Charles



 C'mon down....weather is a bit [email protected] at the moment 13C today, lots of rain....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

Still 13C, still [email protected], still raining....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2010)

Similar day to Wayne's except thankfully no rain, although it is forecast  Still cold too at around 14C.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful today!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh...and lots of Wind....trees and branches down everywhere....and more rain again..15C today...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

Sun is out minimal clouds...looks like a nice day coming...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep was a nice day 19C sunny with some late afternoon cloud....possible rain tomorrow...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2010)

Rain.... beautiful wet rain. The first we've had in three weeks !! It's a nice easy soaking kinda rain. The ground
really needs it. Temp is 66F / 19 C.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2010)

Warmest day in 4 months today 20.5C nice day bit of high cloud.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2010)

Torrential rain   14C.


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 13, 2010)

Well its been windy and raining almost all day and low cloud over most of the country, looks like Adler Tag will have to be postponed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

fine day today clouds didn't roll in till late afternoon...15.8C


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2010)

Mid 60s (F) and a thunderstorm.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 21, 2010)

Much cooler.... finally shut the A/C off. Temp is 70 F/21 C. No rain in sight and we need rain.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2010)

18C today clear skies....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

After a rather frosty start to the morning, it turned into a fine day today bright and sunny 18C


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2010)

Very mixed day today. Pretty damn cold though, some of the rain that fell was almost snow (and it is still September!). Had rain, sun, rain, sun, sunny-rain pretty much all day. Pretty miserable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

15C today mostly sunny bit of cloud and a spot of rain in the afternoon...


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2010)

damp, grey and cold !
feels like much later in the year


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2010)

Cold, wet, raining and miserable.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Sep 28, 2010)

after 90 days without rain, today rain some little... now its spring here...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 29, 2010)

Lovely and warm (24C) until 3pm when temp plummeted to 10C by 3:20 and we had a smattering of snow falling though as the ground is so warm, it did not settle, this is very unusual for Canberra where it can be cold but it's rare to get snow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2010)

at least you get snow Vic...


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Cold, wet, raining and miserable.



same down here mate


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2010)

rochie said:


> same down here mate



It is quite amazingly even worse today :/


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2010)

Tropical Storm # 16 is making it's way up the east coast, bringing tons of rain with it. It's suppose to be in the VA/NC
area tomorrow [Thursday], and they are predicting up to seven inches of rain for some in-land areas. It's raining, now,
and the temp is 72 F/22 C. 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

VA/NC? Uh oh............


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

'nother nice day today 18C climbing into the 20's for the weekend!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2010)

We're in the middle of what's left of TS # 16. Winds up to 45 MPH, tons of rain and parts of downtown Norfolk are
flooded. My rain guage only goes to five inches, and it's overflowing. Really nasty outside, with the temp at 79 F.

Charles


----------



## otftch (Sep 30, 2010)

You know, every time I see this post its raining here !
Ed


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2010)

We're just getting the tip of the fun Charles is having.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> We're just getting the tip of the fun Charles is having.



Did someone say *rain* ? Portsmouth, Va. got 8.5 inches, Elizabeth City, NC got 8.13",
Norfolk, Va. got 7.07", Va. Beach [measured at NAS Oceana] got 6.84". Chesapeake, Va. got 6.35".

My garden cart, sitting in the back yard is absolutely full !!

New England is next on the hit list.... Cloudy today, with showers this afternoon. Temp is 64 F.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2010)

Torrential rain and a howling gale, not even worth setting foot out the door today.


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 1, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Did someone say *rain* ? Portsmouth, Va. got 8.5 inches, Elizabeth City, NC got 8.13",
> Norfolk, Va. got 7.07", Va. Beach [measured at NAS Oceana] got 6.84". Chesapeake, Va. got 6.35".
> 
> My garden cart, sitting in the back yard is absolutely full !!
> ...



CCheese

Does life in that dry barren desert ever get you down  Its been raining here since 1946 but its due to end soon


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yay for 8 inches of rain........and a slippery day at football practice


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2010)

fantastic sunny day today 23.5C


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2010)

It's raining.... *again* ! Temp is 63 F/17 C

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2010)

Slightly better today in so far as it didn't rain but otherwise still cloudy and miserable. Low 50sF/10C.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2010)

Beautiful sunny day 25C!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 4, 2010)

46 degrees this morning! Ah, nice crisp fall morning!


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> 46 degrees this morning! Ah, nice crisp fall morning!



Beautiful clear sunny day not a cloud in the sky, after P%$£ing down all weekend


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2010)

Finally some sunshine today. Nice day for the first time in the while, around 14C.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2010)

More rain this morning, but then it cleared up to "cloudy". Temp at 1850 is 57 F/14 C. It has definately cooled off.
The sun is suppose to shine, tomorrow.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2010)

another sunny day but only 21C ...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2010)

For once it was actually sunny, not overly warm but at least sunny. 14C/mid 50'sF.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 5, 2010)

The sun is shining.... oh happy day. [reminds me of a song].

Temp today was in the low 70's. Lots of sun, got the front lawn cut.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like it's gonna be a fine sunny day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2010)

real nice sunny day cracked 30C today!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 12, 2010)

Went up to 84 F, yesterday, one degree shy of the record for this date. Today it's suppose to go into the high 70's.

CAVU.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2010)

Cloudy and cold. Between 5 and 10C.


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 12, 2010)

Well it hasnt rained for two days I may get the garden cleared up for winter


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] wet and windy day 13C


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2010)

Typical Calgary this time of year. Yesterday was a beautiful autumn day. 24C and sunny.

Today it snowed.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 16, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Typical Calgary this time of year. Yesterday was a beautiful autumn day. 24C and sunny.
> 
> Today it snowed.



Ditto in Lethbridge. Wind with rain, then wet snow, then rain, then sunshine.
The only upside to the cool, wetter than normal summer, is that the countryside stayed green and still shows some.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 16, 2010)

Cold and windy as bug*@ry


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2010)

patchy cloud..some rain....bit of an ordinary day....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2010)

Cold and rainy. Miserable weather, would rather it was that little bit colder and just snowed.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2010)

Normal for this time of the year, cool. The temp at 1845 is 64 F/18 C. Cloudy, but no rain.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2010)

...16C today, cloudy period,s bit of rain, some sunshine....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2010)

Mixed bag again today. Cold at around 8C but with periods of clear skies and then periods of rain. Hint of snow showers above 1000ft too which is nice to hear.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2010)

20C fine and sunny today!


----------



## rochie (Oct 19, 2010)

bloody cold, feels like winter already


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2010)

Heavy rain at the moment, snow further up the valley. Saw the gritters out for the first time today. Before that is was quite nice and sunny but still freezing cold.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2010)

We had some strong thunderstorms today, mostly intermittent. These are quite rare for southern cal at this time of the year and it provided a welcome diversion to the normally boring weather we have.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2010)

Sun is still shining here....24C fine and sunny day!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2010)

SNOW!!  Only an inch or two though, only the bits in the shade are left although still white on the hills...


----------



## rochie (Oct 20, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> SNOW!!  Only an inch or two though, only the bits in the shade are left although still white on the hills...



you get the skis out then


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2010)

Thought about it  but not quite enough snow...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2010)

No snow here, beautiful sunny day at 26C !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2010)

Bl**dy dismal! It's 13.10 hrs, the sky is dark, and there's a hail storm in progress ! Forecast for tonight is minus 2 degrees.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

not a bad day today after yesterdays rain...19C today


----------



## ccheese (Oct 24, 2010)

A nice cool day at 66 F/19 C. Nice day to work outside. Rain expected on Monday Tuesday.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice, going to get close to 70F but_ WINDY!_ I have my youngest with me this weekend and was going to take her for her first flight with daddy at the controls, but not when the winds are gusting over 30 mph. Not fun...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2010)

Another pretty miserable day. Cold at around 6C and a mix of heavy rain and periods of sunshine...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nasty weather. High winds, rain and snow. Temps sitting at 35 F this morning. Went for a walk on a trail next to work last night and was caught in what was supposed to be a 60 MPH wind gust. Winds are blowing hard this morning, supposed to be that way much of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2010)

Not bad today. Nice and sunny, not to warm though, only around 10C.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2010)

Cooled off considerably, here at the beach. Temps earlier in the week were in the mid to upper 80's F. Even broke the
record for the temperature on Wednesday.... it went to 87 F. Today it's been windy, and at 1830 the temp is 59 F.
Maybe autumn has arrived ??

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Windy windy windy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2010)

Lovely day today, although still not warm. 11C but beautiful sunshine.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2010)

Cloudy, gloomy and raining off and on all day (well, for a few days now) with temps about 62°F/17°C


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2010)

Fine and sunny today 18C


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 6, 2010)

Not too bad today with some sun, light winds and temps in the upper teens °C. Hate the ever shortening daylight hours which will seem even worse when we turn back the clock.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

Miserable. 5C, strong winds and torrential rain.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2010)

Great sunny day today maxed at 29.9C


----------



## ccheese (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice sunny day, just a bit windy. Temps is 55 F at 1300 EST.

Charles


----------



## Timothy (Nov 10, 2010)

Snow in the forecast. about 34 degrees F. Perfect day to stay in for some coffee, tea or hot cocoa for sure. Or when the ridge opens up, snowboarding and skiing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2010)

Slightly overcast but got up to 31C today......looks like afternoon rain tomorrw though....


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 11, 2010)

Snow!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2010)

Today we had a high of 30C at 1 am in the morning....from there it went down...when we had some scattered showers in a rather overcast day.


----------



## acerus (Nov 12, 2010)

+8C and enourmus amounts of Rain and Storm. 
Time for Flightsimming and Modelling!


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 17, 2010)

I woke up at 6 AM and noticed that there was far too much light showing through the blinds [the sun wasn't due to rise for another hour and three quarters]. I muttered to myself 'Oh crap!' and took a look outside. Yep....snow. Temps are in the minus two digits °C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2010)

Milder today than it has been, still snowing on the hills but rain down here. Very windy today as well which made it pretty unpleasant, driving rain is never enjoyable.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2010)

The snow finally stopped today, but the wind picked up enough to blow what we got around. Temps still cold, but at least we got the sun back. But the roads are crap!!!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2010)

Chilly here at the beach. Temp at 1925 is 43F / 6C. Suppose to dip into the 30's
tonight. Break out the long-johns !

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

51°F/11°C 

Raining all day and getting colder by the minute.


Wheels


----------



## ccheese (Nov 23, 2010)

Not too bad at 1730 in Va. Beach. Temp is 73 F/23 C. Slight breeze, no clouds, no rain.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2010)

It is dumping snowing (or at least was). Still cold though and with more snow forecast particularly over the weekend.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 24, 2010)

42°F/6°C 
Humidity at 86%
It's been snowing in the mountains and the cold air coming down off them is bone chilling.


Wheels


----------



## v2 (Nov 25, 2010)

first snow  and - 2C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2010)

-1 right now and light snow.


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2010)

snowing like buggery at work but 17 miles down the road at home its cold but sunny the missus say's !!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2010)

Think it got to around 27C cloudy to start with and cleared up mostly in the afternoon....didn't really notice that much....


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2010)

Sunny and -27°C [-18°F] yesterday, cloudy and -6°C [21°F] today, but the wind is blowing the snow into drifts. Gusts to 74 kmph [46 mph].


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2010)

Around 2C all day and snowing on and off. Got 6 inches of snow last night, clearing the drive today was fun...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2010)

-4 C right now and some pretty heavy snow. We have a few inches outside now.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2010)

After the 6 inches we got 2 nights ago, we got another 3 overnight and another 3 during the day. 9 inches due tonight so it is still coming. Not rating clearing the drive...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 26, 2010)

26 F and feels cold as He!!, but at least the sun is out.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2010)

-3 C right now and snowing. Been snowing all day and all last night. Absolutely beautiful outside.


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 27, 2010)

Light snow overnight, temperatures just below freezing. I'm just about to trundle off to bed, so am hoping that I wake up this afternoon to nothing worse, I have places to be this weekend!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2010)

only about 22C today, overcast with a few showers....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2010)

Raining and cold 37°F/3°C

Even snowed here in town a little while ago and my Scion is SO not setup for driving in snow of ANY kind!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2010)

Not as much so as has been in the last few days. Very cold though, ranging from -10C to 2C. 2ft+ of fresh powder on the hills though, really need to get up there and do some skiing...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2010)

Today we have been sitting at -8 C all day but only partly cloudy, no snow. Actually a beautiful day. Everything still covered in about 10 cm of snow outside. Supposed to start snowing again tonight for the next few days.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2010)

It was snowing all perevious night.The temperature during the day was about 0C.Now it is going down and can be about -1. There is 10cm of white all around the ground. The forecast like above.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunny and warm Fri. and the snow began to melt and the roads improved. Sat. was cloudy, but a small amount of melting was happening and the roads were much better. Last night it snowed again [4 or 5 cm] and I've got to shovel my walk again. Temps are just under the freeze point.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunny but cooler than it has been, only 48 F/9 C in Va. Beach. No rain forecast til
Tuesday, and then it's suppose to go into the 70's.

Charles


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2010)

was -3 degrees C this afternoon with lots of snow, driving was very fruity to say the least


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2010)

More snow and still very cold.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2010)

Very, very wet and damn cold


----------



## rochie (Nov 29, 2010)

view from my kitchen window at home, 8am this morning


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2010)

That's nothing Karl 

Got a message today from the local ski centre to say that the snow is falling at 4 inches an hour. Not that rate here but still falling heavily, although not at the moment. Getting on for a foot and half in the garden and the roads have been terrible.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2010)

Right now -6 C and it has been snowing for 2 days straight. Supposed to continue through the week. Absolutely beautiful. I need to bust out the camera.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 30, 2010)

You guys have got all our snow! 48F and raining here.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2010)

Had about 5 or 6 inches (125 - 150mm) of snow overnight, no big deal, although enough to be strange to some people in the UK, especially those by the name of Head - Richard Head, who insist on driving down the steep hill, on the ice under the snow, to the left junction opposite my house, then spin ! 
Already got one car and a small truck blocking the narrow road.
Going to have to roll my car back down the road a bit, otherwise it'll get a re-modelled front end !
Oh, and it's bl**dy cold too !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2010)

<<< Do not see what all the fuss is about....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 30, 2010)

More rain and nippy.....................for summer 15C


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2010)

-8C and snowing a little bit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2010)

-10 C today but it has not snowed any today. To cold for the snow we have to melt though. It is supposed to drop down to -15 C tomorrow and we are expected to get another 10 to 15 cm of snow over night. 

I love it!


----------



## Erich (Nov 30, 2010)

if this keeps up Chris the German Christmas Markts are going to be nothing but bitchin to behold

cold wind here grey about ready to downpour, we are suppose to get another foot of snow in our mtns. it is also early this year to have this much white stuff up on the hills, but yes I am grovin this big time


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2010)

Around freezing, with snow falling on and off all day. Around 15-18 inches in the garden.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 30, 2010)

No snow today - we've had plenty already a few days ago, with up to 30-40 cm's; plenty of wind and down to -15 C tonight.
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
And of course the trains were delayed badly today (there were 2-3 trains every hour, as opposed to the usual train every 10 mins.) when I went home from work, so the scenery at Vanløse Station was more like rush hour in Tokyo - we were crammed in real tight in the train, I've never experienced anything like it.
To top it off, it was cucking fold!


----------



## Loiner (Dec 1, 2010)

So far the snow's not been too bad here and have got to work and back ok each day, but it has been snowing non stop today so I'm not sure how many hours it'll take to get back. I think I'll need to leave work early.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 1, 2010)

28 this morning but clear skies and it's supposed to get up to 63 today. Will make for a beautiful afternoon


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 1, 2010)

Heavy rain and wind, but 61F

Gonna be 41F and sunny tomorrow. 

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2010)

~20 inches in the garden as of this morning. More has fallen today so that will be up a bit from then. Still below freezing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2010)

-15 C today and been snowing again since noon. They are calling for another 15 cm tonight.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 1, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> -15 C today and been snowing again since noon. They are calling for another 15 cm tonight.



"Not tonight, honey - I have a headache!"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2010)

It snowed off and on all morning here and the sun came out this afternoon. Temps stayed below 35 degrees F.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 1, 2010)

Better there than here. It is kinda cool, tho, in Va. Beach. At 2015 it's 46 F with the
low going into the upper 30's tonight. Thankfully, no snow.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2010)

Cold (-7C) and the road was very slippery. It was scary to drive to work. Tool my 15 minutes longer.


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2010)

fresh snow in the garden.. 25 cm or more. - 8C but sunny morning now.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2010)

It rained off and on all day, with temps in the lower 40's...going to be a cold night with more rain and low temps in store tomorrow...

Had a guy going on and on about global warming today at the market, and I looked at the guy and said "yeah, global warming, seriously??"


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

It started to snow yesterday at night and became ncreasingly severe.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2010)

So this morning I saw the view. It's still snowing. The temperature is about -4C.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 2, 2010)

Day 5 now and it's still pis*ing it down but a tad wormer than most of you guys up north are experiencing.

Like the snow dots Wojetk


----------



## tango35 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hannover Region : -7 Celsius, snowing, foggy, but no more the awful wind


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 2, 2010)

21F and snow tomorrow night. Time to get out the snowblower


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2010)

-12 C today with snow in the morning. Now it is just about -15 C but has quit snowing. Unfortunately...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2010)

Currently -12, with an east wind. No more snow yet, but everything is frozen, except the main roads. Cheapskate council haven't cleared the side roads, so they are mainly impassable.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2010)

Current situation:

_Not_ enough snow....
_Not_ cold enough....


----------



## Erich (Dec 2, 2010)

cooling down dropped 7 degrees the last 2 hrs. mountain snows raining like cats and dogs now but that will pass then the temps will drop so snow on our own hills as 2-3,000 feet.

like to pull out the c.c. skiis the bike is staying warm and she is wimpering with no action


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2010)

-10C at the moment. Snowed on and off today with freezing fog all over the place. Roads are improving slowly, been passable the whole time but just now getting back down to the black stuff and not snow.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2010)

It was 15 degrees F this morning when I got up at six A.M. Just a bit brisk.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Current situation:
> 
> _Not_ enough snow....
> _Not_ cold enough....


Oh hell no!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2010)

Below freezing all day. Couple of snow flurries but nothing substantial, still 1-2ft lying on the ground.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2010)

A little bit warmer. The temperature -6C no snowfalls and the wind blasts fortunatelly.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2010)

At 1245 it's 41 degrees F. A bit on the cool side for the beach. The western part of
Virginia had snow last night, and did northern North Carolina. Better there than here.

No precip in sight for this area.

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

U guys are making my frickin toes cold... 

Wish I could get some snow down here on the Missisippi Gulf Coast, but we got a better chance of seein Obama impeached than snow falling so........


----------



## v2 (Dec 4, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> U guys are making my frickin toes cold...
> 
> Wish I could get some snow down here on the Missisippi Gulf Coast, but we got a better chance of seein Obama impeached than snow falling so........



snow for you Dan... -10C at evening now....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2010)

First day in about the last 10 or so that there hasn't been fresh snowfall. Still below freezing - around -2C.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2010)

It has been snowing here all day but not much accumulation yet.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow Dom, lots of white stuff... Fun to screw around in but balls tryin to get to work...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2010)

Hot one for us yesterday 38.2C


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2010)

Very cold, but no snow today. The temp outside is registering -9 C right now. Supposed to start snowing again on Tuesdays though.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 4, 2010)

32F and two inches of wet, heavy snow.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 4, 2010)

Suffer baby - Global warming alive and enjoyable! it was 70 Degrees F today, drop to 40 tonight. CAVU over Scurry TX. Quail hunting fantastic!

Regards,

Bill

PS - headed for S. Texas King Ranch Nylgai hunt.. T-shirt and 338-06


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2010)

It's snowing again.


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful sunny but frosty day, -12C


----------



## ccheese (Dec 5, 2010)

We had a "dusting" of snow overnight, probably less than half an inch, and it was only
on the lawns and cars. Temp at 1430 is 41 F, but it went down to 32 F overnight. It's
quite windy, and that makes it worse. Nasty, but not as bad at what they have in Europe. 

Wojtek said he had 40cm in Pila, Poland.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2010)

Been snowing for the last 5 hours. Absolutely beautiful outside. 

Temp is -8 at the moment and still snowing.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2010)

Below freezing and sunny for the most part. Some snow flurries.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2010)

It's still snowing here and the forecast is for snow through Tuesday evening. We only have about an inch on the ground so far. It's been snowing off and on since Friday morning.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2010)

-2 C and snow all day. Heavy snow...


----------



## Loiner (Dec 6, 2010)

We're on our second day of clear blue sky - beautiful, but icy cold. Just how I like winter to be.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2010)

snoooooooooooooooowing!  Loooove it!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2010)

Cold, windy, flurries. 35F as we speak.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2010)

Another below freezing day, although no snow fell. Was beautifully clear and sunny, made for a nice days skiing in the Cairngorms.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2010)

In a word.... cold ! Temp in Va. Beach at 1900 is 36 F/2 C and going down to 29
tonight. This is frigid for this area ! Thank God there is no white stuff....

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2010)

Wild weather yesterday.....thunder lightning, winds and LOTS of Rain....48mm up to 70mm in places.........whole of Dec rainfall is normally under 30mm !!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2010)

It started to snow in the middle of the day.Then a short break. And it started again.There is 3cm of fresh snow came down.Still snowing. The temperature about -2C.


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2010)

stinking warm fronts up from the south pacific 50'sF, bye bye snow


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2010)

Some snow flurries. Below freezing all day, especially with wind chill.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2010)

-2 C and heavy snow all day. Supposed to continue with the snow all weekend long as well. Heavy winds expected tonight. 

Several Autobahns have been closed down because of the high winds and ice freezing on the roads.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 9, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Some snow flurries. Below freezing all day, especially with wind chill.



I know what you mean mate !....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 9, 2010)

Temp in Va. Beach is 36F/2C at 1245. Geeze I hate cold weather ! Windy and clear,
and [thankfully] no snow...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Much milder today, around 4-5C so the snow is melting at the moment, which is a shame.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2010)

-2 C right now and still heavy snow. We got another fresh 20 cm last night. Chaos out on the roads. At the intersection near my house there are 3 trucks just stuck in the snow. Good thing I can go right on by them with my Jeep.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2010)

cloudy day....22c


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 10, 2010)

Monster snow storm moving into the southern part of Minnesota this afternoon, expecting 12-24" of snow by the time it is over on Saturday, with extreme winds and expected windchill temps of minus 35-45 degrees F. Then the bottom falls out on the actual air temp on Sunday, high of 1 degree F on Sunday and Monday.
Was hoping to get out and do some ice fishing this weekend, but that ain't happening now. Lakes probably won't be safe with all that snow on it if it doesn't blow a away.
Better stock up on groceries and beer tonight in case I'm snowed in for the weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2010)

We had a monster one last night. Another one coming tonight...

Right now about -2 C and light snow.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

Another mild day of around 5C. Snow is melting really quickly which is a shame, forecast is for the cold weather to return next week, hopefully it brings some more snow.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2010)

Was clear and cold with a haze today after a nearly freezing night with a dense fog, but as soon as the sun got near the horizon, the fog rolled in again. And a brutal fog it is...

Visability is down to a couple yards, definately nothing you want to be driving in.

Current temps (at 6:30 pm) are 49°F/10°C and dropping.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2010)

Temps in the high 20s F and snow.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 12, 2010)

Heading for the deep freeze. 19F right now and tomorrow morning it's going to be 6F with a windchill of -18 .... And I work out side!!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you ready for this ? It's snowing in Va. Beach !! The temp is 32F, with a slight
breeze. I doubt that we will get more than a half an inch, but it is laying on cars,
lawns, and rooftops. I doubt we're ready to call out the snow-plows.

Charles


----------



## javlin (Dec 13, 2010)

No Snow of course 26'@sunrise w/17' windchill.The last time it snowed was Christmas Day 2004 first in 50 years that day.Theory snow=active hurri season in GOM 3 out of 4 times=hits NGOM.So watch it Dan


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cold!!! +3 F for a high today if we are lucky. Just dig out of 18" of snow, some spots in the driveway and on the garage roof were aproaching 3 feet in depth due to drifting. I'm tired of Winter already and it's has barely even begun.


----------



## aircro (Dec 13, 2010)

Today from my balcony at 3p.m.:




Smaller round is tower of Split airport, bigger - behind roof is city of Trogir:




Cold north-east wind named -bura- cleans sea and sky:












Trogir(on west) is not seen on this map





And bigger





Now outside is -2C (42F?) thanks to -bura.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2010)

Cooler than the last few days but still relatively warm at 4C. Due to get colder with heavy snow hopefully later in the week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice warm sunny day 34C


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, that sounds nice, Wayne. We're getting some arctic blast down the eastern coast of the US and my air temp this morning is 11F, which is -12C I think. But the darned wind in my town is brutal this last few days. Steady winds of 20 mph but gusts up to 35mph are bringing a wind chill closer to -10F. 

Today, I'm glad I work in an office.
Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2010)

Another mild day of around 5C. Arctic blast incoming tomorrow night so temperatures will fall and snow will come.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2010)

Cloudy start to the day, cleared to a nice sunny day....Down to 21.5C today seemed much warmer than that though...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2010)

It's been around 49°F/10°C, cloudy and rainy this past week, but it cleared up last night and is 32°F/0°C at the moment...


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 15, 2010)

two days ago it was 22 in the morning. Today it's supposed to be 75 for a high. Friday back in the 30's. Man, this is how people get sick.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 15, 2010)

We are getting hit again. -7 C right now and heavy snow. I love winter this year!

They are calling for another 10 to 15 cm of snow tonight.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 15, 2010)

Freezing, and 3-4 inches expected during the night morning...





















































...of SNOW, what were YOU thinking of???


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

Another fairly mild day although it got colder as the night came on. Spent the day up at the local ski centre, where it was cold with some clouds above 3000ft. No snow but that is due tomorrow and for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2010)

Cloudy and -8C today. About -17C the previous night. No fresh snow at the moment but it is in the forecast.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2010)

Heavy snow and blizzards today. Around -2C.


----------



## v2 (Dec 16, 2010)

-17C...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2010)

Been snowing for most of the day today.

Right now we have -7 C and heavy snow.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2010)

Has freezing rain all day and it's still coming down. The trees are beautiful.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2010)

Overcast most of the day, with patchy rain top of 21C


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2010)

Patches of sunshine and patches of heavy snow. Around -3C.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2010)

In a word.... cold. Temp is 28F at 1905. An inch or so of snow yesterday, but most of
that is gone. More snow expected Sunday.

Charles


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 18, 2010)

For the first time in my life, I'm off work because the snow has made it impossible for me to get there. I'm supposed to be working tomorrow night as well, but if we have more snow...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2010)

Cold today, -5C with snow on and off all day.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 18, 2010)

Currently -2.8C outside at 20:56, plenty of snow all around but none here Damn.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2010)

The temperature -10C at night and getting a little bit up during that day. It was snowing frquently but not too severe.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2010)

Coldest December day in a while here 17C should be double this!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Rain, rain and more rain for the last three days. At this rate, I may need to start an ark.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2010)

More snow. Still below freezing, around -2C. Heavy snow all night, with just small flurries today.


----------



## BombTaxi (Dec 19, 2010)

Temperatures just above freezing now, and the snow is starting to melt very slowly. Which means I will be walking to somewhere that a colleague can pick me up in order to get to work tonight


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2010)

...and still raining...


----------

